# it's all official - saying "I do" on 20th July 2013 ** venue pics page 59 **



## EmmyReece

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/198220_4930473335_601243335_90186_7608_n.jpg​
Well, I can honestly say I never thought I'd be posting in here. Chris and I got engaged on Xmas Day 2009 (not the most romantic of proposals, he threw the ring box and said "I suppose I'd better give you this then" :rofl:), and I assumed that we would be one of those couples that were engaged, but never actually got round to getting married :blush:

So you can imagine my surprise when Chris started mentioning about us finally getting round to setting a date a couple of weeks ago. It's taken this long for it to sink in and for me to finally accept that he wasn't joking and was being completely serious :blush:

*A bit of history about us ...*


Spoiler
We met in 2006 when we were on a course that had been organised through the job centre and we became quite good friends. The other people on the course had noticed something much longer before I had and used to tease me like crazy about it, and I always used to deny it. So, Chris got a job and had to leave before the time was up, so there I was thinking "I really don't want him to leave", and it hit me there and then that I had the most humongous crush that I'd ever had :blush: I remember thinking that he was really nice and that he smelt amazing (he used to wear Next Dimension aftershave, it always gives me goose bumps now).

So my friends got together and decided that we needed to organise a night out so that I could arrange to keep in touch with him. So we arranged to go out, me, Chris and two of our friends (Leanne and Emma) and we were all going to leave from the house that I shared with my friend - Leanne and her mum. So I went to Emma's and Chris' town on the bus to bring them back so we could all leave from Leanne's. I picked Emma up first and we got on the bus to where Chris lived, and I kept panicking that he wasn't going to be there. So we were driving up the road towards his bus stop and I couldn't see him standing there so I was quite upset, but then the driver pulled up and Chris got on :happydance:

When we got back to Leanne's, I carried on getting ready while they all teased Chris about why he was coming out with us that night :rofl: And by the time I was ready we needed to go and catch the bus. Chris had gone and thrown away his all day bus ticket, so he had to go and buy another one (he never used to use the bus so wasn't used to having to keep the ticket with him) :rofl:

So we went to a few pubs, we had a few drinks and me and Emma, Emma and Leanne or me and Leanne danced - we never left Chris on his own. I remember going to site with him at one point and he put his arm around my shoulders and cuddled me into him, and I have to say, to this day, I still get butterflies in my tummy thinking about it. When we left the pub, we decided to go to the chippy and Chris held onto my hand and wouldn't let it go :blush: Emma turned around to us at one point and said "For crying out loud are you two going to get together or what?" and we both ummed and aahed because we were scared of what the other one was going to say ... so Emma pipes up "Chris, do you want to go out with Emily?" and "Emily do you want to go out with Chris?" and we both said yes and Emma says "Thank god for that, I didn't fancy having to bang your heads together" :rofl:

So the rest of the night was a bit of a daze. We got a taxi back to Leanne's and Emma and Chris carried on to their town. All the way back Chris reached his hand behind his seat so that he could hold my hand, and when I got out of the taxi he got out too so that he could give me a kiss good night :blush: 

The next day he text me after he'd been to lunch at his Nana's house and asked me if I wanted to go and meet his mum and dad's new puppy - Ben

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/195872_4930513335_601243335_90197_9435_n.jpg

Who has since then turned into this :rofl:

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/65840_10150111426428336_601243335_7453907_1491353_n.jpg

So off we went, little did I know that I'd be meeting his mum and dad the same day :rofl: They were both very lovely and so was the other dog Sam. Chris' mum to this day says that Chris told them that he was bringing a friend home to meet Ben, but they knew I was more than a friend because when we walked round the corner we were holding hands :blush:

Things from then carried on getting better and better. I'd stay over at his house on the weekends, he'd come and see me after work. But then Leanne found out she was pregnant and I had to leave and the only option was to either move back to Wales or move in with Chris. And thankfully his mum and dad said yes. So we'd only been together for about 3 or 4 months by the time we'd moved in together.

And since then things have been a bit of a blur, we've had sad times, happy times. But I know that if I need anything that he's there for me straight away. That he loves me for who I am, not what I could be.

Although I have to add, that I didn't get the most romantic of proposals. He'd got me an engagement ring, threw the box at me on Xmas day of 2009 and said "well I'd better make an honest woman of you then" :rofl:

We've decided on getting married in the uk (and having an amazing honeymoon somewhere hot and exotic) and are hoping to find a country house somewhere in Wales that won't be too much of a travelling distance for my mum to get to as she's severely disabled.

Arghhh I'm so excited to be posting in here :wohoo:

*To Do List*

Budget - *Done - £6000 + any extra money we're given*
Venue - *BOOKED + £250 deposit paid *
Date / Registrar - *pencilled in for 20th July 2013*
Give notice
Guest list
Wedding party - *bridesmaids and flower girl chosen*, waiting on Chris to choose the best man
Photographer - *BOOKED + £100 deposit paid*
DJ - *BOOKED* - £50 deposit to be paid in january
Makeup artist / hairdresser - *BOOKED + £25 deposit paid*
Wedding dress, veil, shoes, lingerie, accessories
Bridesmaids dresses, accessories
Suit for Chris
Flowers (me, bridesmaids, decorations?)
Venue decorations
Music for before the ceremony
Ceremony music
Wedding rings
Save the dates
Invitations
RSVP cards and stamps
Guest book
Menu
Favours
Wedding party gifts


----------



## EmmyReece

I know I posted in the section about the song that you want to walk down the aisle to, but I love to somehow merge Canon in D to Marry You by the Glee Cast :blush:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRoybA-BF7U&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeN-8PsLHJ4&feature=related

I'll probably come out with other posts like this, lots of possible dress piccies etc, random ideas I have :blush:


----------



## Scamp

Stalk :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yay :D

Is anyone else having or did have trouble choosing bridesmaids?

So far I've got 2 flower girls, 3 bridesmaids and a maid of honour. I keep thinking of people that I should ask and people that I'd like as well :blush:


----------



## Scamp

I just stuck with my sisters as bridesmaids, got 3 of them x


----------



## EmmyReece

I've only got brothers. So was thinking Chris' brother's gf's girls as 2, then my oldest mate as maid of honour, my brother's gf as another bridesmaid, and my cousin's 2 girls as flower girls ...

But I keep thinking of other friends I'd like to ask too, at this rate I'll have 14 bridesmaids :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Another stalker! :wave:

I did have a bit of a time, but very happy with the girls I've chosen. Just remember you want ladies there who will be a help to you and will help you get stuff done. My friendships with them along with my certainty that they'll help is what influenced my decisions. :)


----------



## lovie

hia emmy yay for a wedding journal so exciting!! xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/wedding%20ideas/yellowmini.png

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yellow-Mini-...=UK_Wedding_Clothing&var=&hash=item68c6f7b49b


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/wedding%20ideas/sexyminiprom.png

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/sexy-mini-Pr...lothing&vti=Colour	Yellow&hash=item826396c79c


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/wedding%20ideas/promgown.png

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Prom-Gown-Pa...lothing&vti=Colour	Yellow&hash=item8bb38befb0


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/wedding%20ideas/shortformalprom.png

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Short-Formal...lothing&vti=Colour	Yellow&hash=item6d6ee1d143


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/wedding%20ideas/bridesmaidgown.png

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hot-sell-Bri...lothing&vti=Colour	Yellow&hash=item9757ba1ffc

:happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Ooooh I love them! Very similar to what I wanted initially but couldn't find. :dohh:

Have you figured out your colours yet? :mrgreen:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I might go for yellow with a few hints of blue thrown in ... that should look summery shouldn't it?

:happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

Just popping into say welcome to bride &beyond! :wave:

Congrats on beggining your wedding journey! :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :D

I'll apologise now for the number of posts I've made already and the ones I'll probably make in the future too :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Don't apologize! Its what the area is for! :happydance: Blue and yellow is definitely summery!


----------



## EmmyReece

I swear I'm crazy :blush: 

Am looking at save the date cards now :rofl:

This is all far too exciting :blush:


----------



## honeybee2

haha it is exciting- although there will be some times you wish you had a quickie in a registry office haha! it gets a bit too much sometimes!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd go for a registry office do, but it's got loads of steps leading up to it, and disabled access is really awkward :dohh:

We're going on holiday to turkey next year and we're considering going into the jewellers there and seeing if we can spot some wedding bands that we like :happydance:

Think I might buy a couple of wedding magazines today :blush:


----------



## booflebump

Perfect Wedding and Wedding Ideas are both really good and cheaper than a lot of the others x


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :thumbup: 

I think Chris might go a bit crazy if I put lots of wedding magazines in the trolley :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

I was thinking of the blue one 

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/wedding%20ideas/piccieforebay_edited-1-1bluesavethedate.jpg

or these

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/wedding%20ideas/savethedatestickpeople.png

They're little magnets that come with envelopes :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok so plan for today ...

We're nipping into town before Chris has to go and fetch my cousin, her oh and their lo for the week. So I'm going to get a few wedding magazines, start taking ideas from them, request a few invitations brochures, maybe look at dresses on ebay :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Enjoy looking through the mags hun. You decided on your bridesmaids? 
x


----------



## EmmyReece

Just got back from town ...

Only managed to get 1 magazine as for some reason Morrissons didn't have any whatsoever out. So we went to co op and I managed to find a magazine :D

I've spotted some amazing wedding invitations, but they're sooooooo expensive, almost £100 for 40, which is just crazy, Chris will never let me spend that much :dohh:

https://www.specialdaydirect.co.uk/catalog/product/129/376/be-mine-day-invitation.html


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> Enjoy looking through the mags hun. You decided on your bridesmaids?
> x

Yeah ... just about ... :rofl:

My maid of honour is going to be one of my oldest mates - Emma

The Nikki - my brother's gf

Then Victoria and Yasmin, Chris' brother's gf's daughters

Then Sophie - Chris' cousin

And 2 flower girls - my cousin's little girls - Tammy and the one who's still yet to be born :blush:


----------



## Scamp

They're really sweet hun.
How many guests you having? x


----------



## EmmyReece

So far we've got 86 guests, but 20 of them are children I think, I'm sure there'll be more to add to it lol


----------



## Scamp

I thought so far the guest list was the most stressful. There were people we wanted at the main do but we just didn't have the room for. x


----------



## EmmyReece

I've tried to separate my guest list into 2 parts, the people we have to invite and REALLY want there, and then the people who we'd like there but not as much as others if that makes sense?

I need to get in touch with our 2 favourite venues to see if we can have an afternoon wedding and then just go straight through to the evening do as I'm not 100% sure whether we can afford the wedding breakfast as well. 

Plus Mum would need to go home for a rest in between the ceremony and the evening do, and I don't like the idea of me sat at the top table with none of my family there :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

helllooo old married here:haha: just want to say b carefull with ordering dresses from ebay especialy if coming from china i had a nightmare with them wouldnt of had a dress if i wasnt gifted one by wedding tv:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Just put in an enquiry about Buckland Hall 

:happydance:

https://www.weddingvenuesinwales.co.uk/bucklandhall.htm


----------



## Scamp

Ohh that is stunning hun :cloud9:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

I bet it's going to be hideously expensive :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah, probably :winkwink: But it'll be worth it hun :thumbup: x


----------



## EmmyReece

Let's hope they don't take too long to get back in touch :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going to send off an enquiry about this place too :D

https://www.plasdolguog.co.uk/

https://www.360virtual-tours.net/To...Weddings/_flashvr/TW_PlasDolguogWeddings.html


----------



## lovie

awww emmy your plans look so amazing! i love the colour ideas :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I wanted to start a wedding notebook with guest list, colour schemes etc ... but I've gone and lost the only pen in the house that I know of :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## SophieGrace

Stalking :blush: x


----------



## EmmyReece

SophieGrace said:


> Stalking :blush: x

:hi: the more the merrier

I've located a pen :wohoo: so can start a little wedding notebook planner :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

I really want to copy the idea this couple had that for the evening reception the bridal party entered to this ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUHD3OFdDds

I'm sooooo sad :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Tarkwa

Yay - I'm so excited for you. CONGRATULATIONS :wedding:! New stalker here!

I had Pachebel Canon in D - so so nice so would defo recommend. Advice on bridesmaids - try to keep the numbers down, having too many people fuss over you is a nightmare. Choose one person who you are happy to have hold up your dress whilst you go for a pee too! I chose my sister and DH's sis. My two closest girl friends I had as 'usherettes'. Having 2 b'maids also kept the cost down (nice dresses are soooooooo expensive, even those off the peg!). I had one flower girl (too young to walk or do anything on 8 months old!) and I got her dress from Sainsbury's in the sale for £8 (which was half price). It looked BEAUTIFUL and you would never have been able to tell it wasn't a stupidly expensive one like those in the shops retailing at £100+.

Here are my opinions on the b'maids dresses you have chosen:
Numbers 1-4 are WAY too short (imo) and you need to know if your b'maids would be comfortable wearing something like that (and also if you would want them showing off their legs that much!). Number 5 is lovely. Yellow chiffon will be so summery - perfect for a may wedding! A really flattering length bridesmaids of all shapes and sizes is 'tea length'. It's below the knees and almost kinda 50s skirt length - google 'tea length wedding dresses' to get an idea. And you've got some good advice from WhisperOfHope about ordering from eBay, esp if from China. 

Re save the sate I love the first blue one you chose. Are you going for turquoise blue? Anything that has wedding in front of it will make it stupidly expensive - hence why I made my own invitations. They weren't 'animated' like the ones you've shown (I sense you have quite a fun style!) but were perfect for our wedding. Keeps looking around - maybe you can design your own invitations and have them professionally printed? Much cheaper and I know you have the talent to do it :thumbup:.

WOW - Buckland Hall looks amazing (and v.expensive!). The other place also looks lovely. Wait until you get prices before falling in love with anywhere and have a good look around. I got married in a restaurant and had the reception in their function room. We stayed (with all our guests) at the Premier Inn next door!!! Weddings are very expensive (as you will find out I'm sure) so have a good hunt around. And last bit of advice today is to pick up second hand magazines. I used to get mine from the local market stall - 4 for £2. Some were barely out of date. Or try eBay for bundles (though postage might be expnsive if not local). Great for ideas though which is mainly what you use them for.

Congratulations again!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks for all the advice hun, it's so very much appreciated, I'm so completely clueless :rofl:

We're going to be having quite young bridesmaids, so I'll probably end up giving them the choice of which dresses they prefer :D I'd like them to have the chance to use the dresses again if they wanted to :thumbup:

There's one seller from china that my brother's gf has brought dresses from before, and we got flower dresses from too and they came back amazing, so we'll probably stick with that one :thumbup:

Plas Dolguog already seems so much more affordable, so am just waiting on what comes back from them now :)

I'd love to design my own invitations, might have a go at it, just not sure how they'll come out :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've had an e-mail back from Plas Dolguog and the only Saturday wedding they have available in August 2013 is the 3rd. The only problem with this date is it's the anniversary of my dad's funeral, so I'm a bit iffy about actually going for it on that date just yet until I've had chance to talk to Mum.

I've e-mailed back and asked if they have any weekday dates available as that's what we'd prefer, and have also asked what sort of deposit they would like if we wanted to reserve any of the available dates :happydance:

They've also reassured me that the function rooms, restaurant etc are all on one floor which means that mum will be able to get around with ease :wohoo:


----------



## lovie

hia emmy :) you are so creative at making your pics in your signiture on here i bet you could make some lovely invitations! I have a little bit of skill in the photoshop department if you need any help with that kind of thing :) 

its a really personal choice weather to have your wedding on the date of your dads funeral, maybe it would feel a little bit like his presence was there if you had it on that day? if you like a weekday tho it probably will be cheaper? 

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

That's what I'm thinking ...

I've just added up meals, drinks package and buffet for 95 people and we're on £3500 :O

I know they probably won't all accept, but omg it's alot :rofl:


----------



## Damita

Yay a wedding journal!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

I asked Nikki if she wanted to be a bridesmaid for me and she was over the moon, I've asked Donna about Tammy and Lexi (that's what the youngest is going to be called) being flower girls and she said yes :wohoo:

ANNNNNNDDDDDD

Nikki has been helping me all afternoon to come up with this ................
 



Attached Files:







Sketch 2011-05-03 03_42_06 PM.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Tarkwa

Ah, that is lovely - will you use that on the save the date cards as well as the invites? I did a save the date e-mail!!! Terrible, I know. Try and get lots of ideas from websites that do similar invitations to the style you want and order free samples so you get the feel of them. As long as they are printed on good quality paper they will look professional!
Didn't realise you had young bridesmaids. As long as the dress material and colour is the same you could go for different styles to suit each maid (within reason!). Glad you have found a reliable seller - you hear so many horror stories.
95 people for £3500 sounds very reasonable chick. Weddings are expensive - I thought mine would cost something like £8k all in, but we were more like £14k for everything! Luckily we didn't pay for it all *phew*.
I'm glad my advice was helpful. I looked into becoming a wedding planner last summer when I was looking for a job, but ended up finding an office job instead. If I can do anything to help hun please ask - I really enjoy talking about wedding stuff :thumbup:!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Ooh, and I just had to show you a piccie of my tiara!


Spoiler
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3447/3275803667_a7c31b5ab4.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2629/4157803726_1b4642c448.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3598/3610083125_f477f029ab.jpg
though the last one is in gold and mine was in silver like the first two.

The lady who made it (found her on eBay) doesn't make them any more from what I can see :sad2:. And I had a veil too which I also bought on eBay:
veil
No-one knew and said they were beautiful (as everyone always does on your wedding day, but I knew they genuinely meant it!)
xxx


----------



## SophieGrace

EmmyReece said:


> I really want to copy the idea this couple had that for the evening reception the bridal party entered to this ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUHD3OFdDds
> 
> I'm sooooo sad :rofl: :blush:


Thats Fab!! Although I Couldnt Imagine My OH Doing That :haha:
xx


----------



## lovie

emmy the invitation is so cute!! im glad your bridesmaids are happy! it must be such an honour for them :)

tarkwa i think you would be a fantastic wedding planner... well i think you would be great at any kind of planning :)

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks Lovie - wish I could plan something for work though. Really struggling to organise a venue in London for a meeting where I don't know how many people there will be! I hate London - far too much going on. Would feel much happier if they chose a location outside of the sh!tty city (I can only say that because I was born in London!). Give me a rural countryside location any day (but not too rural mind!).
Oooh, I really wanted a barn for my wedding. There was one just down the road from where we got married, but they were quite expensive and only had one bedroom there for the bride and groom :(. I really wanted to make sure I had brekkers with everyone the following morning, and was so glad we did as it was lovely! Mind you, it helped that no guests were drunk (I know, it must sound like we had a crap wedding, but honestly, the alcohol was flowing, but people I know just don't tend to get hammered) so everyone was up bright and early the following day. My friend even asked if we consummated our wedding (is that the right terminology?!) and we certainly did! So many people I know have said they were so pissed they couldn't do a thing when it came to bed-time! Such a shame if you ask me, but that's just me!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa the silver tiara is gorgeous, I'm going to be keeping my eye out for something like that closer to the time. 

We found the stick people on a free images website, edited them slightly, then what I'm going to do is print out the details and an rsvp note and put them inside the card, plus I can get 40 cards printed for just under £40 :happydance:

And hopefully we're going to be putting a deposit down at the beginning of next month :thumbup:


----------



## Tarkwa

Me again...told you I liked wedding stuff. Have you looked at the BHS website for dresses (for you)? They have some gorgeous dresses on there for great prices i.e less than £500 and some for just over £100! I got my shoes from there and they were lovely. But be warned they only sell wedding stuff between April and September I think.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Just about to search bhs now ...

But I have spotted this dress on ebay, and if I could spot something very similar then I'd be a happy girly :blush:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...945&var=470017585541&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Damita

what a pretty dress!


----------



## Tiff

Beautiful! I definitely recommend going to a salon and trying some on. :mrgreen: I had thought that I had a certain type of dress in mind, but when I tried it on at the salon it didn't look right on me at all. (I was crushed! LOL) and I didn't think I liked mermaid style dresses, but ended up with buying one. :haha:

LOVE the idea for the Glee reception! I almost think it works better as a reception entrance. If I could ever convince my wedding party, I'd TOTALLY do this one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tjX89RCfxE

That was mine and DF's song back when it first came out, we both LOVED it! But yeah, no way we could convince our wedding party to do it unfortunately.


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris wouldn't go for that one ... he'd want to do as little dancing as possible :rofl:

I'll probably go round wedding shops next year once some more weight has gone and try things on :blush: I just hope that style will suit me because I really like it :blush:

Am sat with my cousin watching Bride Wars :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

Lovely dress Emmy. If I can offer a little advice, go and try some on in a dress shop. The styles you think will suit you may not and others you wouldn't pick in a million years can look fab on you. You always buy the eBay version after but you'll have an idea of which styles work best for you. When I bought my wedding dress I found it in a shop here and because of the great $ to £ rate bought it in the USA, had it shipped for half the price of buying it here. It was an original, identical to my dress. The US are a lot more reasonable in their dress prices!

I had save the date magnets. Made our own wedding invites, place names etc and it still cost a small fortune. We paid for almost everything ourselves. Your venues look lovely. A weekday wedding would be an awful lot cheaper than a Saturday. If you really want the big nice houses then it would work out a lot less for you during the week. Often up to half price. 

Remember to add to your budget, accesories, shoes, underwear, Chris clothes, rings, honeymoon, hair, makeup, car?, licence, gifts, invites, order of service. It adds up so quickly!


----------



## EmmyReece

I might ask my cousin to do my make up and hair as she's really good with it, she always looks fantastic and always tries to make sure her hair looks perfect :D

Might have a look at some simple wedding hairstyles today as I'd prefer to have a half up, half down hair do :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got 2 more wedding magazines today, but noticed they both had a couple of sections on diy things.

I'd love to do my own flowers and favours, and a lot more too, so am going to see what ideas I can get.

Chris is getting excited :happydance: He voluntarily looked at suits earlier and looked into cravat / tie colours :D


----------



## twiggy56

You could definitely do your own flowers- check ebay and search floral supplies, loads of stuff and demo vids on there! 

Invites are so cute too btw! :flower:


----------



## Tiff

Youtube has lots of DIY videos that take you step by step! :mrgreen:


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks for the tips ladies, very much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Oh yay for fiance getting excited about the wedding too :)

I did my own favours for the wedding and most of the flowers. I trained as a florist, many moons ago, when I took a year out of teaching. I did the table decorations and floral displays and got the florist to do the bouquet and button holes. I could have done mine but didn't want the stress the day before the wedding. As we were decorating the venue ourselves I knew time would be tight. 

I didn't mind doing bits myself. It saved us money so we could afford a honeymoon and I had lots of time to get things done :)


----------



## EmmyReece

We've been talking and we've decided that we don't want the wedding breakfast.

We've got people travelling from Cheshire and Stoke on Trent, we want them to have plenty of time to arrive at the venue and we don't want any of them to feel rushed, which would make me panic about accidents etc. There's going to be young children there, and a sit down meal is going to be awkward. Plus it means my mum can have a nap before travelling to the venue, which would hopefully mean she would be more inclined to stay a bit later during the evening do :)

So I'm going to get in touch with the venue tomorrow and see what they say, I'm a bit nervous that they're going to say that we HAVE to have the wedding breakfast and get really snotty with us :huh: :blush:


----------



## Tarkwa

A wedding breakfast doesn't have to be a sit down meal chick - you can have it buffet style and keep it really informal if you want (even standing so no-one can sit down!). Then people can come and go with regards to eating. Your venue should be cool with that - after all, you are the customer and they want your business. If you say you don't want any food at all then they would be more likely to say no as a lot of their business comes from the food and alcohol (after the venue hire). Plus, I'm sure your guests would appreciate something to eat depending on what time you get married. I don't think I have ever been to a wedding without food of some sort. Not sure if that's what you wanted to hear, but just thought I would share with you.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

We're defo having a buffet at the evening do hun :thumbup: We were thinking of paying extra for the buffet, like adding some extra choices, like beetroot salad and other things that they offer, rather than [aying £1500 for a wedding breakfast :D


----------



## Tarkwa

Phew, I thought your guests would have really rumbly tummies! :dohh: The best way to get round that then is to have a late wedding - say 4pm or something. I got married at 2pm and did the whole breakfast so I reckon you'd need to do it later than 2pm so guests have something to eat at home/before the wedding starts. And a later wedding gives you more time to get ready - bonus!
xxx


----------



## Tiff

:saywhat: 

Is it tradition over there to serve breakfast ALONG with dinner? :shock: Holy heck, that would get expensive. There's no way I could afford to feed everyone two meals. Yikes!


----------



## Mynx

I *think* the wedding "breakfast" is the sit down meal ;) I'd never heard it called that before either, I'd always called it "the meal" :haha: 

We're getting married early (11.30am as that's the latest time our room at the registry office does weddings) so we're having the whole 3 course sit down meal at around 2ish and then the evening buffet served around 8.30pm. We werent going to bother with a meal either but then we thought that alot of our daytime guests are coming from all over the country and to begin with, we thought they'd be travelling up the morning of the wedding so would be starving come lunch time! Turns out that they're all coming down the day before and staying at the hotel for the Friday night too, so it wouldnt have been too much of an issue after all!


----------



## Tiff

You ladies and your different words for things. :haha: 

Okay, that makes more sense. Although why call it breakfast when its not breakfast? :rofl: For the longest time I had no idea that when people said "tea", they meant dinner. I thought they were actually having a cup of tea. Then I'd see all these "So what's everyone having for tea?" threads, and I remember thinking to myself that you guys took a cup of tea rather seriously! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

Lol ... I never get why they call it the wedding breakfast either :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

I could understand if it was served in the morning and consisted of cornflakes, eggs and bacon :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Something like a hog roast can be cheaper than a sit down meal, then have a cold buffet in the evening but the idea of a late wedding and an evening buffet would be the most cost effective for sure. 

Good luck with whatever you decide :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think a later wedding is going to be the best idea all round, it works out better for us cost wise, mum gets to rest and doesn't have to get up early, I have more time to get ready, people have time to travel over if they want to travel over on the actual day. I think it's just a long list of positives for us getting married later on in the day.

:happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been having a think of what one song I could use to honour my dad's memory and there's this one called Hoppipolla by Icelandic band Sigur Ros.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkP_NaMsrMM

Icelandic Lyrics


Spoiler
Lyrics to Hoppípolla :
Brosandi
Hendumst í hringi
Höldumst í hendur
Allur heimurinn óskýr
Nema þú stendur

Rennblautur
Allur rennvotur
Engin gúmmístígvél
Hlaupandi inn í okkur
Vill springa út úr skel

Vindurinn
Og útilykt af hárinu þínu
Eg lamdi eins fast og ég get
Með nefinu mínu

Hoppípolla
I engum stígvélum
Allur rennvotur (rennblautur)
I engum stígvélum

Og ég fæ blóðnasir
En ég stend alltaf upp
(Hopelandic)

Og ég fæ blóðnasir
Og ég stend alltaf upp
(Hopelandic)

ENGLISH TRANSLATION

Jumpin' Puddles

Smiling
Spinning 'round and 'round
Holding hands
The whole world a blur
But you are standing

Soaked
Completely drenched
No rubber boots
Running in us
Want to erupt from a shell

Wind in
Aand outdoor smell of your hair
I hit as fast as I could
With my nose

Hopping into puddles
Completely drenched
Soaked
With no boots on

And I get nosebleed
But I always get up
(Hopelandic)

And I get nosebleed
But I always get up
(Hopelandic)
Brosandi
Hendumst í hringi
Höldumst í hendur
Allur heimurinn óskýr
Nema þú stendur

Rennblautur
Allur rennvotur
Engin gúmmístígvél
Hlaupandi inn í okkur
Vill springa út úr skel

Vindurinn
Og útilykt af hárinu þínu
Eg lamdi eins fast og ég get
Með nefinu mínu

Hoppípolla
I engum stígvélum
Allur rennvotur (rennblautur)
I engum stígvélum

Og ég fæ blóðnasir
En ég stend alltaf upp
(Hopelandic)

Og ég fæ blóðnasir
Og ég stend alltaf upp
(Hopelandic)

English Version


Spoiler
Jumpin' Puddles

Smiling
Spinning 'round and 'round
Holding hands
The whole world a blur
But you are standing

Soaked
Completely drenched
No rubber boots
Running in us
Want to erupt from a shell

Wind in
Aand outdoor smell of your hair
I hit as fast as I could
With my nose

Hopping into puddles
Completely drenched
Soaked
With no boots on

And I get nosebleed
But I always get up
(Hopelandic)

And I get nosebleed
But I always get up
(Hopelandic)

The only thing I'm worried about is that we did play it at Dad's funeral, but it was his favourite song, and it sounds amazing. I want to find a way to include it somehow. Any ideas?


----------



## Deb111

Could you maybe do something like start your first dance with it, but then blend it into the song you want for your first dance?

You want to use it in such a way that it makes you think about your dad and smile, not make you feel sad xx


----------



## Traskey

I don't think it's morbid, unless you think it will make you cry like a babe. If that's the case then I would find some other way to honour your dad during your day. A toast, a photo of him somewhere on the top table, his favourite flower in your bouquet, something like that :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

What I might do is have it as what's meant to be the father daughter dance, but have a back up song just in case.

Also going to put a photo or poem in the order of service just to mention that he might be gone, but he's definitely not forgotten.

And this little cutie is going to be one my flower girls :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd9C39Zv-4w


----------



## Deb111

Both of Terry's parents had died before I met him, but everyone tell me what lovely people they were.

I did a little speech at our reception and I'd found a poem on the internet and adapted it which I read out (through many tears!) - I'd never seen him cry before, but he was very touched by it - only thing is I didn't realise he'd have to stand up and do his speech straight afterwards! :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

Would these seem too childish for the teenage and adult bridesmaids to wear?

https://www.spottedcowcreations.co.uk/shop.html

I spotted an advert in one of my wedding magazines yesterday and fell in love with them instantly :blush:

I was thinking of the garland head set, but with the smaller daisies :D


----------



## EmmyReece

I've also been having a think about favours for the wedding.

I'd love to do retro pick n mix bags, like white mice, flying saucers, kola cubes, that sort of thing. Have just been looking on ebay and I can get 100 blue pick n mix bags for £6.68.

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100x-Blue-Wh...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item2c5c648fd2

Then I can buy the sweets in bulk and put together the bags myself :thumbup:

The only things that are worrying me is the younger children and filling them up with too much sugar, and what about people who don't like sweets? :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooohhh I've found these fantastic yellow striped paper bags :happydance:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/25-Yellow-Ca...pt=UK_Packaging_Materials&hash=item4157a0cad1


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok, make up wise, I have to say I think this look is absolutely fantastic that this lady has come up with. It's for oily skin and using mac make up products. Now we're down in London in december this year and I am soooo unbelievably tempted to treat myself to a few products so that I can copy her look

*Part 1*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ_ljZdEW4Q

*Part 2*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQN9Dyw8wKc


----------



## Tarkwa

Oooh, sweeties! Love the bags, very retro - can you get half and half of each colour to match your scheme? Kids are gonna be excited and energetic anyway so what's a bit of sugar (though I'm sure the parents will limit their intake if it's getting too much) and you will never ever please all of your guests. If you know you have diabetic relatives you could make up special bags for them with diabetic stuff, or something like that if they have another dietary requirement. We had Ferrero Rocher and Guylian seashells for our favours - I love Rochers and he loves the seashells! Mini four packs - cost about a squid each so wasn't too expensive. 
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

They only seem to do a dark blue bag wise. Would that go do you think?

:happydance: I have to say Chris seems quite excited by it all


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

savings account is underway

I know it's not much :blush:, but have transferred £20 to my savings account this week ready to pay the deposit once we've seen the venue :D

Also, I've been on the debenhams website and ordered the Mac plush glass and eye liner that I need from the tutorial that I'm going to be using :thumbup:

Think I might buy a storage box from ebay (one of those cutesy cardboard ones) and put it up ready to put things in as and when I buy them for the wedding :happydance:


----------



## Tarkwa

Your colour scheme is more of a turquoise blue, isn't it (my favourite shade of blue!). It can be difficult to get everything matching perfectly (unless you have an unlimited budget) so there may need to be very small compromises like this. No-one will say 'Oh, her other blues are turquoise and this is royal/dark/navy blue!'
So happy that Chris is enjoying all of this. My DH didn't really get involved that much oin our wedding planning, but funnily enough, he did buy all the favours!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

I had a 'wedding box'!!!! Make sure it is nice and big :thumbup:.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: will do, espescially considering the amount of money I'll be spending in London on make up :blush:

I'm going to get the concealer and foundation colour matched to my skin :thumbup:

It feels a bit more real now that I've spent a bit of money getting a few bits for the wedding :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just discovered that I have the most boring make up collection ever :rofl:

Mascaras, black eye liners, a few brown or blue eyeshadows and tons of lipgloss :blush:

No foundation, no blusher, no brushes, no lipstick, no concealer :dohh:

I think I might chuck most of it away as I've had it for absolutely yonks, and just start completely fresh when we go to London :rofl:

Feel at a bit of a loose end today, we've been waiting in all day for the plumber (who still hasn't turned up), and I want to do something weddingy, but I can't really do anything until the beginning of June once we finally get the venue booked :dohh:

I know I've got lots, and lots, and lots, and lots of time to wait and get everything organised, but I *FEEL *like I should be doing something now :rofl:


----------



## Tarkwa

The more you prepare now chick the less you have to do later/nearer the date and you will be thanking yourself BIG TIME!!! It will get a little stressful if you have still got lots to do the closer you get to the day. Also, anything you don't want to do get someone from the bridal party to organise for you - I did NOT want to put together my table plan (satin over a piece of MDF) so gave the task to my mum - she did it PERFECTLY!!! The great thing about that is they really feel like they are helping you (which they are) but it helps out in more than one way!

What about flowers? Will you go fresh or have silk flowers? I got inspiration from https://stores.ebay.co.uk/The-Bridal-Workshop but ended up with fresh flowers. Have attached a couple of piccies below for you to see how I translated the silk flower design of this bouquet into fresh: shower bouquet. I can see she does turquoise and yellow options too! She sent me some samples to match my colour scheme. I've also included a piccie of the flower girl dress I got from Sainsbury's (£16 down to £8 in the sale - every little helps!)
Can't explain how much I love weddings. Re the makeup, my advice (and I'm sorry if you thikn I'm going on too much - just tell me to back off if you want!) is to try and buy a few things along the way if you can, otherwise December's trip to London will be very expensive!
xxx
 



Attached Files:







wedding flowers.JPG
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2









wedding cake flowers.JPG
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 2









flower girl dress.JPG
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tarkwa

Tarkwa said:


> Re the makeup, my advice (and I'm sorry if you thikn I'm going on too much - just tell me to back off if you want!) is to try and buy a few things along the way if you can, otherwise December's trip to London will be very expensive!
> xxx

Ooops, just read another one of your threads on make-up and you said you were doing exactly what I mentioned above :dohh:!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I won't be telling you to shut up hun, all the advice is sooooo very much appreciated

This is what I'm thinking flowers wise, I love, love, love the sunflowers (and they were dad's favourite too). I was thinking of substituting the white ones for daisies :D I'm still undecided about going for silk or real ones as of yet.

The only thing with doing things as I go along, means less money is getting put into the savings account, but the way I'm looking at it is that there'll be less coming out of it at a later date :D
 



Attached Files:







bridal-bouquets-with-sunflowers-21.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mynx

I LOVE that little bouquet! The colours are gorgeous in it too! Not sure if florists use daisies tho, arent they technically weeds? Altho to be fair, daisies would look gorgeous amongst the blue and yellow :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've downloaded a wedding checklist from the internet so that I can work my way through it :thumbup:

I've told Chris that he needs to think of songs that we could do a first dance to. I have absolutely no idea. There isn't any songs that specifically stand out or make me think (at the moment) oh yeah I could see us dancing to that :dohh:

I've had a look for a sunflower and daisy bouquet and got this ... would need to figure out how to add some blue to it though
 



Attached Files:







sunflower-white-daisy-bridal-bouquet.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Deb111

Love your ideas for bouquets, although don't think a florist could use daisies as the stems wouldn't be stiff enough to fix into anything - although you may be able to use artificial ones or maybe some asters / michaelmas daisies or gerberas??
 



Attached Files:







aster michaelmas daisies.jpg
File size: 124.1 KB
Views: 1









yellow_white_gerberas_front.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 3









5610-brave_heart%5B1%5D.jpg
File size: 72.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

The asters are lovely :D They look very much daisyish (not a word I know lol) :thumbup:

I'm sooooo tempted to attempt it myself as I've got plenty of time to practice it :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Don't let anyone tell you that you should be waiting! If you want to get things done, get them done! :hugs: 

Everyone here IRL teased me with how quickly I got stuff together. :shrug: Saying that we "had time" and whatnot. Well can you imagine if I waited to do my invites? :dohh: I would've had to pay double postage on the stamps because we wouldn't have had the time to take our chances. 

You'll thank yourself later for being on the ball. :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've brought some more stuff for the wedding today :happydance:

I got the blue stripe and yellow stripe paper bags that I want as favours :thumbup: £9 for 100 of them.

I really need to get myself a wedding storage box, things will start arriving and I won't have anywhere to put them :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Yay for storage boxes! I started out with one of those, and now our guest room has become the "Wedding Paraphernalia" room. Too much stuff!!! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I can see that happening with us too

If it's a good price then Chris says I should go for things as and when they pop up and it's already making it a lot easier by spreading the cost.

I can't wait to set a date next month and get myself a wedding ticker, though I am tempted to do myself a wedding month ticker :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

He's right! I ended up buying my invites 8 months before our wedding as I got a coupon code from the site to get $75 off. :shock: I've seen getting percentages off but not a dollar amount! So we ordered early. :)

It does help to do a bit at a time, and we've been trying to pay off as we go as well so there isn't too much that we have to do at the end of it all!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I couldn't resist putting wedding tickers on my siggy ... :blush:


----------



## lovie

love the tickers :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

I've ordered some return address labels to go inside the invites :happydance:

I ordered them from vistaprint under a free offer, so rather than being £4.99 they were free. And because I upgraded them to include a piccy, they gave me half price off the upgrade and then I had to pay postage on top.

So £4.80 for 280 labels, I got some that would be addressed to mum's and some addressed to ours :happydance: I know I won't send out that many invites, but because the second lot were completely free (no postage or upload charge or anything) it means I've got my back completely covered just in case we did move house. 

Sorry I'm babbling, I'm just excited :blush:


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: LOVE the free!!!! That's awesome!!! :happydance:

And love the tickers too. I love looking at mine. I should really change it though, I made that when I was wigging out trying to find a venue. It so far hasn't been stressful since!


----------



## EmmyReece

We're going to arrange a visit with the venue for the beginning of June, but, we already have the deposit money available :wohoo:

I can't wait to get the ball rolling properly :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

I keep dreaming about wedding stuff :blush:

I've dreamt about the invitations, the ceremony, the dress, the honeymoon. I even dreamt I was marrying someone other than Chris last night :wacko: :dohh: :rofl:

I don't know what's up with me, you'd think I was obsessed or something :haha:


----------



## Tarkwa

That is soooooo exciting. Glad you are doing it together. I went to the venue without DH (but with my family) and booked it without him having seen it! I was however on the phone checking with him he was happy and he said as long as it was the venue I wanted then he wanted it too (I think I shed a little tear!). It was beautiful and I wouldn't have changed it for the world - here's a link.
Fantastic that you have got the deposit sorted!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

omg that venue looks amazing :cloud9:

I'm trying to get him as involved as I possibly can, but until we've got the venue booked he seems really apprehensive. Am just glad he agreed to come with me to look at it :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

All booked in to go and visit the venue on the 20th June at 11am :happydance:

Really hope it's a nice sunny day so I can have a nosey around the gardens too. Eeeekkk it's all seeming a lot more real :blush:


----------



## Tarkwa

Because it is real - YOU ARE GETTING MARRIED!!! You will keep pinching yourself but in no time at all you will be Mrs Wright!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: 

It's all taking so much getting used to. I really did think we'd be one those couples that were engaged but never got married. :blush:

It's all about invitations today, I spotted some amazing ones the other day but can't find them anywhere at all now :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

Well, I found some piccies I want to use, and come up with this so far for the invites. I know it's not much, but I still want to scatter some daisies and maybe sunflowers around it and need to add some text too. 

Just hope the resolution is ok and I'll be able to print them :blush:
 



Attached Files:







wedding invite.png
File size: 334.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## EmmyReece

And because of the resolution of those pics, any online company I try and use, they say the image isn't good enough quality :dohh:

But, I have been looking at alternatives and came across these

1) https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/30-Me-You-Ta...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item41572e74bb

2) https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/36-X-WHITE-T...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item53e66dd724

3) https://www.specialdayinvitations.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2585_3287_2586

4) https://www.celebrationsplus.com/product.php?xProd=613&xSec=85

But, if money were no object, I'd buy one of these sets

*) https://www.perfectweddingstore.co.uk/catalog/product/225/628/584i.html

*) https://www.perfectweddingstore.co.uk/catalog/product/30/66/m531i.html

*) https://www.perfectweddingstore.co.uk/catalog/product/214/552/571i.html


----------



## Lisa84

Awwww Emmy i bet you are soooo excited about going to see the venue.

I'm welling up here coz it takes me back to when we booked ours and just the rush of excitment but also the feeling of shit this is really happening that you get. You keep doing this with all your recent new experiences (moving house) lol 

I can't believe how organised you seem to be already. It's great that you have the deposit for the venue. Which venue are you going to see? When you see it you will just know!! As soon as i saw mine (www.holdsworthhouse.co.uk) i just knew that there was no other venue i wanted. David's mum tried to convince me that another venue (cheaper) was a better idea but i was having none of it lol
If the venue has wedding fares i suggest going to them because alot will set it out like they would on the day so you get a good picture of how it will be :)

Eek i'm so excited for you :happydance: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

This is where we're going to look at :happydance:

https://www.plasdolguog.co.uk/

We've missed the wedding fayre at the venue for this year, but they do have a pdf with contact information for all of the suppliers that were there :thumbup:

I have to say I think this venue is going to be ideal for us, disabled access (which is a major factor for us, we'd have to travel another 50 miles to get to the next closest with such good facilities), downstairs bedrooms and we can have a later ceremony :happydance: We've both said that we can make the day as magical as we want to, even if the venue isn't 100% perfect, we're just happy that we'll be able to have our family around us sharing the day with us :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

I love, love, love this hairstyle :happydance:

Nikki is going to try and help me to recreate it, just hope I can pull it off :blush:
 



Attached Files:







lea michelle front view.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 0









lea michelle back view.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lisa84

Oooooo that is really nice. I want mine like Kate Middleton had hers. Bloody hair thief!! Haha ive wanted mine like that from the start and now she had it like that everyone will think ive copied hahaha wish i could copy having her figure :shrug: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Lol, if that's how you want it hun, you go for it :thumbup: You'll know that you wanted it like that from the very start, stuff what anyone else thinks :D

We were talking guest lists earlier and I think I completely baffled Chris :rofl: He's going to be a nervous wreck by the time the wedding comes around :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Hahaha poor guy! david just goes wiv the flow, just what i like lol :) 

Its a nightmare tryin to please everyone. Davids family is mahooosive and his mum wanted to invite random relatives David hasnt seen for 20 years. The foot has been firmly put down!! 

Good luck xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

See I've met most of Chris' family so I don't mind too much. My only problem is my mum's side of the family, there's people I don't really want there, but if we don't invite them then they'll make like hard for mum :( 

We aren't telling his mum and dad until we've got the date booked :rofl: Then I think we're going to turn up one weekend with the save the date magnets :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Oooo are you doin magnets? I love that idea!! Are you makin them yourself? x


----------



## EmmyReece

We're getting them off ebay once we know what date we're booked for :D

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370298399126&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Traskey

What lovely venues you girls are going to have! Your days are going to be fantastic. Love the hair do, i'm sure you could pull it off :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: thanks hun, just need to grow my hair a bit, Nikki is going to have a try at it once a month so that she's got it down to perfection by the time the wedding rolls around.

She can be a real pain at times, but since we've started organising wedding stuff, I have to say I really can't fault her at all :)


----------



## Lisa84

Wowza!! Once a month! It really will be perfection when the big day comes around. 

Your venue looks lovely hun i bet u cant wait to go and see it xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

She's a bit of a perfectionist so she wants to make sure that she gets it as close to the pics as she possibly can :D

At the moment, I feel like I constantly need to be making decisions over wedding stuff, or organising things for it :dohh: I think it's because I'm a bit worried that Chris' mum will take over when we tell her that we've booked a date. She's one of those people that like things to be done her way, even if it is someone else's wedding :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: we've found a tutorial for the hairstyle I want

Lea Michelle Golden Globes Hair Do Tutorial :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

That's very pretty!!! Isn't it so much fun picking out everything??? :mrgreen:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm loving it ... bit worried I won't have anything left to choose by next year :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Hehe I've been a bit like that with my wedding so far! I'm so organised that I only have a few more things to sort out between now and September :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I guess in the last few months leading up to it, it'll be a godsend though and hopefully not too stressful. Though knowing me I'll find something to stress about :haha:


----------



## Traskey

You'll have more than enough to occupy you in the weeks leading up to the wedding. This time last year i was running around like a headless chicken and believe me, i'd had everything organised. It was rehearsals for church, picking up keys, calling suppliers and checking they were turning up next Saturday. 

You'll love it!


----------



## EmmyReece

omg I love these little hair grips :happydance:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/x6-STUNNING-...25?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item2a0f1b0f8d


----------



## honeybee2

theyre very cute!


----------



## Traskey

Awwww, very cute indeed :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Made the wrong choice of film tonight ... feeling very sorry for myself and trying to snap out of it, so this might be a bit of a mini rant

We're watching Willy Wonka (the one with Gene Wilder in) and Paradise has just been on ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ-uV72pQKI

Dad used to love this film, and it's just made me think that he's not going to be here to give me away when we get married and I won't get a father and daughter dance. :cry:

Sorry to be feeling really sorry for myself, I've got no idea why I'm this bad as it doesn't normally get to me this much, it used to be like I'd accepted it, but now it's like I don't want to (even though I've got no choice but to accept it) :dohh: :(


----------



## EmmyReece

Right, that's me snapped out of my feeling sorry for myself mood. I need to be able to watch films that I like and not start bursting into tears and feeling depressed. At the end of the day, Dad would have wanted me to be happy, and even if he's not with us on the day in body, he'll certainly be with us in other ways :thumbup:

The paper bags arrived today for the pick n mix, and they're far too big :blush: So what we're going to do is order 100 smaller ones in just yellow (£2.25 inc postage yay) and then the ones we have now, we're going to use as wrapping paper for birthday pressies etc so that they don't go to waste :rofl:

And as of today, I'm restarting my diet properly, so it's a holiday / wedding / baby diet :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I got an e-mail from vista print today offering me lots of offers, I've just managed to get 48 seals for the pick n mix bags and instead of paying £13.47 and then delivery and tax on top, I only had to pay £2.47 delivery :thumbup:

I'm sending Chris up into the attic tonight to get me a big storage box down as I think things might be arriving soon :happydance:

Oh and I've just ordered this for myself from Amazon :thumbup:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0749922680/ref=pd_luc_mri?ie=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


----------



## Lisa84

I am so jealous at how organised you are going to be. I'm too scared to order anything incase i change my mind lol x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm just taking up offers as and when I see them :thumbup:

I'll still be running round like a headless chicken when the time comes, I panic about the smallest things, so everything will probably seem like a disaster, no matter how organised I am :dohh:

At the moment we're considering putting on a bus from my mum's house for as many people as want to use it. Was thinking it saves the hassle of them all getting lost, and there's some people who can't drive, so it would save trips backwards and forwards from the venue :thumbup: And it means I might be able to persuade Chris to let me have a nice car for me and my moh from my mum's house to the venue :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Thumbs up to the nice car :) I am having it all in the same place so no trips between church and venue for me but i still wanted a car so i can have some lovely piccies :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

We're doing it all in one place too, but I think mum would like me to stay at her's for the night before the wedding so that she can follow behind the car and it'll be more of a sense of occassion for her if that makes sense? And I don't mind indulging her anything because she's being so fantastic about everything :happydance:

I'd love one of those huge hummer limos, but don't think Chris will let me :blush:, so I'll stick to a plain limo :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Yikes, major panic :dohh:

I'm worried that we're going to provisionally book the venue and that we then won't be able to get a registrar for the date and time that we want :dohh:

I've checked all the local authority websites and they say that they don't take bookings more than 12 months in advance :wacko: So I won't even be able to do anything about the registrar until the end of July or beginning of August next year :rofl:

I'm just panicking that they won't have a later wedding available and that we'll be forced into having it earlier, and that we'll then be forced into having a wedding breakfast at the venue (which we can't afford) :rofl:

Omg, more than 2 years to go and I'm panicking :dohh:


----------



## Tarkwa

That is an issue - just explain it to the venue, I'm sure they will understand and accommodate you. I'm very lucky that where I got married (not locally) that they DID accept bookings more than 1yr in advance, but that is not at all normal. Given it's two years away I'm sure you will be the first on the phone when it's the right time to book and will get the date/time you want (I think 4pm was the latest at my council).
Don't panic though - lots of brides are in a similar situation. Try again in 6 months or so if you are desperate - they might pencil it in for you!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

It's just info off the website as it's out of office hours now.

I could e-mail them and see what they say about pencilling it in once we've decided on a date with the venue. Am scared of getting told off :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Here to stalk!! :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just sent this e-mail to the registrar of the district where we want to marry ... does it sound ok?



> Good Afternoon
> 
> I have been reading the information provided on the council websites of Powys and Ceredigion and I was just hoping for a bit more information. I'll apologise in advance if my e-mail doesn't make complete sense as I'm a bit confused at the moment, and adding that to the excitement of getting married
> 
> My fiance and I are currently looking into getting married at Plas Dolguog in July or August of 2013 and we're aware of the requirements for the civil ceremony, that we would have to provide notice here in Ceredigion and then once we are given authority to get married we would need to provide that to the registrar of Machynlleth. We were both born in the uk, neither of us have been married before, so giving notice should be fairly straightforward.
> 
> However, what we're wondering is how we would go about booking the registrar in the Machynlleth district. Would we be able to pencil in a booking or do we need to provide the notice first? We're just worrying that we'll provisionally book Plas Dolguog for a wedding in 2013 and then when the time comes to giving notice that we won't be able to get a registrar on the date that we need or at the time that we were hoping for.
> 
> Any information or guidance that you could provide would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Emily Reece


----------



## Lisa84

Sounds spot on hun and i understood it x


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun, would be amazing if they could pencil us in, but if they can't because of rules etc I'll understand, will just have to be first on the phone the day I'll be allowed to give the notice :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

You'll be the first on the phone Em. Of that I have no doubt. They wouldn't dare say no :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: 

If it wasn't for the fact that neither of us are religious, I'd be tempted to get married in the local church to be honest and then drive over to the venue for the reception :blush:


----------



## Lisa84

I'm sometimes tempted by a church wedding but im not in the least bit religious and refuse to be a hypocrite just so i can have a BIG day xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm the same hun, I'll figure something out, even if it means going for a registry office do rather than having the ceremony at our reception venue, as the time of day is really important to us because of my mum and people travelling etc.


----------



## leash27

I wouldn't worry at all hun, you are giving PLENTY of notice!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I know, but it's just in case they make us wait before making a provisional booking, knowing our luck we'd make the provisional booking with the venue and then the registrar wouldn't be able to make that date or the time that we want :rofl:


----------



## leash27

Think positive! There is always a solution, even idiots like me manage to get things sorted in the end lol! I am starting to like the diea of getting married earlier now, as someone kindly pointed out it means I get to spend more time in my dress!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: this is my first major panic about the wedding and I've still got over 2 years to go :haha:

it'll all work out one way or another :thumbup:

I hope it doesn't take the registrar long to get back in touch with me, would love an idea of what to expect and how long to wait etc :rofl:


----------



## leash27

I feel awful now because its me that has made you panic!! Don't let it stress you out, you have got plenty of time!!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Noooooo don't feel bad hun, it's better to be safe than sorry :hugs:

And on a side note - WOW, WOW, WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!!

https://www.marksandspencer.com/4-T...r_1_38&nodeId=80083031&sr=1-38&qid=1305574483

I bet they don't make it in 2013 :rofl: 

But omg if they did I'd be :wohoo:


----------



## leash27

Wow thats sooooo pretty! It totally matches your theme too doesn't it?

Email M&S and ask how long they keep the same designs for? No harm in asking!!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

It totally matches the theme :happydance:

My brother's gf is really artistic, so I bet she'd have a go at icing a cake for me :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Matches your hair grips! Save the picture because if M&S no longer do it someone else can copy it for you :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris reckons he could copy it :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Your email was spot on hun :) It'll all work out dont worry :)

And that cake is so pretty! I have a design in mind for mine, but my friends mum found the pic and I don't know where she got it from! Hahaha xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: hope I'm not waiting on a reply for too long lol and that they aren't snotty, I think I'd honestly cry if they were :rofl:

I can't wait to have a definite date in mind so I know what we're working towards :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm the same! I just have a roundabout date, and Matt refuses to agree to a specific one until its just under a year before! So I have a few months to wait yet before booking anything!


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris has been really easy going with the dates, just hope he stays easy going once we have a date in mind :rofl:

Not doing too much wedding stuff this morning, got to get ready in a bit for aqua aerobics :D Am really determined to make this diet work this time so I can choose a gorgeous dress :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Its a very good incentive!

I've decided I want to tone up a bit and lose a few pounds :) Nothing magor, just want to trim up a bit! Thinking of starting zumba!


----------



## EmmyReece

We've got zumba near us, but all the skinny girls from school go, so I'll stick to following it on youtube :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw anyway you do it is fine! I have a zumba near me but it's at my old dance school and I didn't really leave on good terms with anyone so will have to try and find another one! haha xx


----------



## leash27

I have wanted to try Zumba for AGES but I have noone to go with :-( There is a Zumba game for the Wii I think so I may invest in that!

x


----------



## Mynx

I've just bought a Zumba DVD (Zumba Fitness) It's a 4 disc box set and I got it on Amazon for about £13 including delivery.. might be worth doing a quick search for that.. cheap and cheerful too so if you find you dont get on with it, it's not too much money wasted :thumbup: 
I'm going to my first Zumba class tomorrow evening with my best mate.. we're both extremely unco ordinated so this'll be fun! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

No e-mail back from the machynlleth registrar :(

Just pricing up our holiday to Turkey for next year so we can get the wedding bands :happydance: Not sure whether to go self catering or all inclusive :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo turkey!! Which part? We wa goin to go this year but realised with the wedding and honeymoon only being next year the money was better off goin to that. 

Sounds like Chris is as laid back as David. He didnt mind about the date just as long as it didnt coincide with any football which gave me about a 2 week window lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: Chris would probably be the same ...

We're going to go back to Marmaris, but we're waiting until December to book it as they have the winter sale and the holidays should be cheaper that way :D If we went all inclusive, we wouldn't need to spend money on food, but it would be more expensive. But then if we went self catering, we'd be spending money on food :dohh: But we're definitely going because of the wedding bands :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

My friend got her engagement ring in Turkey and its gorgeous!! 

We were gonna go all inclusive coz then you know that your only real expense will be excursions xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I just hope Thomas Cook have a decent winter sale so we can knock some of the money off the holiday when we book it. If needs be we'll have to book last minute next year :thumbup:

Just got 400 bobby pins from ebay so I can start practicing my hair do :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Ooo Emmy its so exciting!! Once you've got a date if you ever fancy a day out to look at dresses this where I got mine https://www.thebigdayuk.com/index.html Its a long way from Wales but they are REALLY lovely people & stock beautiful dresses from a size 6 to size 34. I can tell you that having to be pinned into some of the dresses because they were too big for me was a fabulous feeling!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: thanks for the link hun, I've bookmarked it ready for when the time comes to start trying on dresses :happydance:

I need to get a date booked so that it can start to feel a bit more real :rofl:


----------



## Tarkwa

Right Emmy, you need to CHILL!!!!! You can be pencilled in before giving notice of getting married (or at least you can in Surrey Heath!). They get this all the time hun so will know exactly what you are talking about in your e-mail. Give them a few days then call them if no response.

Re the M&S wedding cake they do change their cakes regularly. How often I'm not sure, but the cakes that were around when I ordered mine are long gone, then when I got married they had just introduced a whole new set of cakes (Nov 2007), then when my SIL got married in 2009 they had more cakes then too I'm sure. They've recently changed all of their designs (bar a couple) so it's very possible that it might not be available still when it's time for you to get married (they only let you order something like 3 months in advance I believe). Try and gets of images so if you need someone to make it they have a good idea of what you want. Don't forget Waitrose do some great cakes! Check this out: Yellow Daisy Cake! Also, you could get a plain white tiered cake (M&S will ALWAYS keep this design) and decorate with sugarpaste flowers yourself? Here are some from eBay: daisies and daisy cake topper or blue & white mix with some coloured ribbons ad other decorations? You can order ages in advance as they last forever so can practice your designs, and are really cheap too.
And Thomas Cook are really struggling right now - there's talk about merging with Co-Op travel!!!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I meant a date booked with the venue hun and we're hopefully doing that on the 20th of June - that's when it will seem real finally 

Might be worth having a look at the first choice and thomson websites and see what they come back with, Chris won't want to book with a holiday agent that looks like it's struggling.

Cake wise, he seems to want to attempt it ourselves, so he's going to practice making square cakes and then icing them :thumbup: He loves baking so it'll keep him quiet for a while :rofl:


----------



## Lisa84

I work for the coop and they are mergin with coop travel :) x


----------



## Tarkwa

making a cake is the last thing you will want to do near the big day - you'll have plenty of other stuff to worry about so my recommendation is to delegate the cake to someone else or buy it ready made. if someone else makes it (i.e. family/friend) then he can always help out if he finds himself at a loose end! just my opinion.
xxx


----------



## Tiff

Someone else wanted to do their cake the day before too. I think it was suggested that if you freeze the cake and use fondant you could probably get away with doing it a few days before.

I wouldn't have time to do it the day before I don't think... but I will come back and update you with how it was, and if I thought I could wing it. :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

3 bits of news from me today :thumbup:

First of all, I have had an e-mail back from the Machynlleth registrar and once we have a provisional date and time with the venue then she would like us to let her know, along with our telephone number and address so that she can make a provisional booking for us in their diaries. I am soooooo unbelievably chuffed and over the moon, I really thought either they weren't going to get back in touch, or they wouldn't be able to make a provisional booking for us :wohoo:

Secondly we have decided to go with Thomson to turkey next year rather than Thomas Cook. We've found a nice hotel, right down by the beach, close to the town centre, that it is in the top 30 of the 319 hotels in marmaris, and it's even cheaper than the hotel we were looking at with Thomas Cook. So it looks like we WILL be going away next year and WILL be able to choose our wedding bands from over there :happydance: :dance:

And thirdly we were looking at suits last night and Chris spotted this one, he's just not sure what waistcoat to get, so I'm going to put both piccies up, let me know what you all think please :D
 



Attached Files:







lg_black suit.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1









lg_black.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1









lg_ivory_leaf.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1









lg_pale_gold.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Smile181c

Oooh good news all round then! 

Did you get your engagement ring from Turkey then?

I prefer the second waistcoat (the one with the pin stripes!) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

My engagement ring was just a cheapie from Argos, but apparently gold is one of the things from turkey that is really cheap and good value :thumbup:

The waistcoats are either the black one or the one with like a flowery ivory pattern on it. The last pic is the colour cravat that he's thinking of, I should have explained that earlier but was too excited about the registrar :blush:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha my bad! Well then I prefer the black one :) Although I'm biased cause the suits we're getting have matching waistcoats :blush: they're both lovely though! 

It's exciting stuff! xx


----------



## leash27

Hey Emmy!

Good news on the registrar, it will be nice to put a tick next to that box on your list lol!

The suits are lovely, where are they from? We have been looking at suits in Moss and I like the idea of the jacket and waistcoat matching but not sure OH does! 

Have you had a go at the hair style yet?

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: 1 month and 2 days until we set our provisional date and time ...

I think the black one will look better against the white shirt as it'll be warm and he'll probably want to take his jacket off :thumbup: But I do love the colour of the ivory one :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't tried the hairstyle yet, just waiting for the bobby pins to arrive, but might attempt it on Monday if they've arrived by then :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Forgot to add the suits are from Formally Yours :thumbup: £57 for the hire of the jacket, waistcoat, trousers and cravat (you get to keep the shirt I think) and then £10 delivery for however many suits you request :D


----------



## leash27

Wow thats a bargain! The suits we were looking at in Moss were £92 for the jacket, trousers and waistcoat and I would have to but the cravat separate as they don't stock royal blue cravats :-( I am going to check Formally Yours out pronto!

I wanna see piccies of the first attempt at your hair!!!!! 

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm sure they have a royal blue cravat hun :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

I am off to look....thanks for the info :flower:

x


----------



## Mynx

I prefer the cream waistcoat with the ivory cravat, but I'm biased as that's how Jay and his best man are having theirs ;) Looks unbelievably smart on them too :thumbup: 
We got Jay's suit from (wait for it...) Asda. £50 in total for tuxedo jacket, trousers and delivery. It's not a wool mix one (it's a polyester one, means it's washable :thumbup:) like the usual more expensive tuxedoes are made from but that's fine for Jay as he's allergic to real wool anyways, so he'd itch like mad all day! The Asda tux is also nice and lightweight so he wont get too hot in it and spend the day sweating.... it's all good, and it was a bargain! I like my bargains :haha:

Yay for the registrar getting in contact and getting a provisional date booked! Full steam ahead now hun! x


----------



## Smile181c

The suits we've chosen are really smart and matt prefered the matching waistcoat whereas I prefered the ivory one! Hehe I'll post a pic of the suit that matt wants on my journal :)


----------



## Tiff

Things seem to be coming together very well! :happydance: That's wonderful. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lisa84

Great news about the registrar. Im starting to think i should give ours a ring. Havent booked anything yet oops

i prefer the second ivory one its lurvely :) xx


----------



## Traskey

Great news on the registrar Emmy.

I prefer the ivory one but i'm sure they'd both look lovely :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Smile181c said:


> The suits we've chosen are really smart and matt prefered the matching waistcoat whereas* I prefered the ivory one*! Hehe I'll post a pic of the suit that matt wants on my journal :)

I think the ivory one is more "weddingy" if you know what I mean! I think the matching suit and waistcoat looks more like a business suit. That's just my opinion tho :flower:

I'm sure he'll look smart whichever he ends up getting :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

I thought the ivory was more wedding-y as well :) I have a pic of the suits now, so I'll pop over to my journal in a min and post it! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: my book arrived this morning :happydance:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Modern-Gir...2680/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1305801450&sr=8-6

Can't wait to read it and get some tips :D


----------



## Lisa84

Let me know if it is anygood hun :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Will do hun :thumbup:

Just seen an idea in one of my wedding magazines of giant lawn games like snakes and ladders etc :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Oooh that sounds cool! x


----------



## EmmyReece

Can I ask everyone something? :blush:

From the posts I've made, does it seem like the plans I'm making, that I'm trying to people please? Mum reckons that I'm worrying too much about other people and not focusing on myself and Chris as much as I should :wacko:

She says we should sod off abroad, get married over there and have a huge party when we come back. It feels like she's not all that bothered about it. I try and include her, ask her opinion, but she just mumbles at me :(

I don't want to get married abroad, I want to do it here in Wales at the venue that we've picked out. I want a summer party and to not have to worry about passports or sun cream etc until the honeymoon. I want to have my family and friends around me (which I wouldn't be able to have by going abroad).

I've just got a feeling it would be a whole different reaction from her if it was my brother marrying his gf :nope:


----------



## Smile181c

My mum is the same hun, my friends mum has been way more involved than my own mum, but I know that it's just the way she is!

If you want to get married in Wales, then you do that. A wedding with no family or friends around isn't everyone's cup of tea, and the day is still centered around your and your hubby to be, no matter how many people will be there. Just remember, they're all there for YOU (and DF ), it's not some random party than anyone can turn up to!

Don't let you mum make you second guess any of the things you've chosen if they are what you were certain on before :) you'll only look back and think what if :hugs: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks hun ... it just had me doubting everything, wondering if in fact I was too focused on other people. 

but the way I see it, is if I make some choices that will suit other people (like the extra choices on the buffet menu, possible lawn games for the children, amongst other things) then they'll be happier on the day, and in turn that will help me to feel relaxed and enjoy the day if that makes sense?

I was looking through some wedding dress designs and went "ugh" at one that I *really* didn't like, and apparently (according to mum) I'm being a drama queen :shrug:


----------



## Smile181c

I think you're entitled to be a drama queen when it comes to your wedding dress :)

And I agree with you about keeping your guests happy...if we're inviting them to come and celebrate with us, the least we can do is be good hosts! lol it wouldn't matter if they didnt like the decor or anything, but food/drink choices etc has to be to suit everyone :) 

I think you're doing a great job :thumbup: :hugs: xxx


----------



## leash27

From what I have read, it seems like you are pretty focused on what you want for your special day but I know you are taking others into consideration too (like the disabled access and what time of day you get married etc). I think you have to find a balance between what you want for your big day and also making it enjoyable for your guests and you are doing exactly that! 

OH and I briefly considered getting married abroad but our brothers and sisters all have young children (10 between them) and we knew it would be far too expensive for them all to come too so we decided to do it here. (I like to say I am settling but I am getting married in a fricking castle lol). I am glad we chose to do it here now, I couldn't imagine our family not being there!

You are doing a fab job Emmy, keep your chin up and keep up the planning!!

x


----------



## Tiff

My Mom is very much trying to make my wedding hers. :( She's even called me a bridezilla because I didn't want to have my wedding at the same spot as my friend. It wasn't because I wanted to be different, I was more concerned with my friend feeling upset if I did the same venue iykwim? So yeah, a Bridezilla because I was concerned about my friends feelings. :shrug:

I haven't gotten at all that you're trying to people please from your posts! :shrug: And saying "ugh" to a dress doesn't make you a drama queen. There are some seriously FUGLY dresses out there! :haha: It'd be no different if you said "ugh" to a regular outfit you disliked!

When my Mom says things to me it really upsets me and makes me question everything, kinda sounds like you are the same. :hugs: The convoluted thing is that she's telling you to just go do what you want, when you are already doing what you want. :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I just don't get why she's so blase about it :shrug:

If I had chosen to get married abroad she wouldn't have been able to be there because she can't fly. But she's acting like it's such an inconvenience because I asked her what she would do with the dogs for a few hours and if she could arrange respite care for Ray (her ex partner, but who she lets live her because she feels sorry for him) :grr:

Yep you're right about questioning everything. It's like I don't trust my decision anymore :shrug:

And as for the dress, it most definitely was FUGLY :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Do what pleases you hun :) This may sound a little mean (so I'm apologising in advance) but if she cares like she should, then she'll be there no matter how much of an inconvenienceit is, because her daughters wedding should be more important :hugs:

but on a nicer note, we all think you're doing brilliantly :) No one appreciates how hard planning a wedding actually is! lol 

I really am sorry if the first part of my post was a little aggressive lol I can just sympathise cause my mum is very lax about the whole thing too! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awww it wasn't aggressive at all hun, I totally understood what you were saying :thumbup:

She's really in one today, I've bore the brunt of her mood a few times today. Thankfully Chris isn't on night duty tonight so we can go home :happydance:

I've been looking at more bridesmaid dresses and I have to say I'm in love with this one :D Hope my bridesmaids like it as much as I do 

https://www.aonel.com/a-line-v-neck...fon-bridesmaid-wedding-party-dress-w674w.html


----------



## Smile181c

That's lovely! I love that website  

Haha I bet you'll be glad to get home  my mum is like that with my sometimes...no one else around so everything gets taken out on me! 

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush:

I'm attempting to do my hair tonight to see how easy it is lol


----------



## Traskey

I know this sounds harsh but I wouldn't worry too much about what your mum says. My mum wasn't interested in the wedding at all and wasn't going to bother to come until the day before the wedding. Looooooooong story, so I won't bore you with the details but she didn't want everyone looking at her in the wheelchair (she's been in one for 5 years now) :grr:

Anyway, I just wanted to say sometimes it is absolutely nothing about you and all about them. It's very selfish and it hurts. I'd do what you want and ignore all the crap!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

I've decided that I'm just going to leave her to it, she'll probably come round in her own time, and until then I'll keep schtum about it all ...

Attempted to do my hair ...

https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-b...ive-got-2-years-perfect-pic-overload-lol.html


----------



## Mynx

Hehe you'll be able to perfect your hairstyle with practise... pretty good for a first try tho! 
Mine's dead easy as it's short lol! Plenty of back combing and hairspray for my veil comb to stay in place for a few hours and I'm sorted :haha: 

As for people pleasing.. I havent seen any of that in your journal so far hun. As far as I can make out, everything you've said so far is what YOU want. You ARE focusing on you and Chris, I really dont get why your mum would say that? :shrug: She's saying to sod off abroad and get married but that's not what YOU want! If you did that, THEN you would be people pleasing by pleasing your mum! I wouldnt worry about it hun, you carry on focusing on you and Chris, this is YOUR day, not anyone elses so ner! :p

(Sorry about the emphasing caps but they were needed ;))


----------



## EmmyReece

That's ok hun I don't mind the caps :)

I'm thinking of getting the babyliss curling wand as my hair is a nightmare to curl with my ghds for some reason lol :dohh:


----------



## leash27

I have never been able to curl with GHD's. I end up getting one perfect curl and then a mass of frizz lol! I have got the Babyliss Curl and Press though and its fab!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I think I ended up with a mass of frizz too, espescially on the top, so hopefully the babyliss wand will help :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

You've got loads of time to perfect it Emmy and I'm sure that you will look fabulous on the day :)


----------



## Smile181c

I've never been able to curl hair with GHD's! I'll still to the curling irons  (well not with this short hair! In the process of growing it out for the wedding!) xx


----------



## kintenda

Have you thought of getting some heated rollers? My hairdresser mate did my trial with some and they're fab - never used them before now but they worked really well and am gonna get some as I reckon they'll be easier to use than tongs (easier to see when missing bits etc!)
You're really organised - am impressed! x


----------



## AriesMom07

New stalker -waves- You have some great ideas I think your wedding is gonna be awesome! Did you decide on doing your own hair? I think I might have mine done...I only have 12 weeks and my hair is crappy so i am kinda freaking out about that right now.


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah we've decided that I'm going to do my own hair and make up with the help of my bridesmaid and moh. We're doing everything on such a tight budget so we're saving money as and where we can :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

kintenda said:


> Have you thought of getting some heated rollers? My hairdresser mate did my trial with some and they're fab - never used them before now but they worked really well and am gonna get some as I reckon they'll be easier to use than tongs (easier to see when missing bits etc!)
> You're really organised - am impressed! x

I've wanted one of those curling wands for a while so am still going to get them. I'll have help to do my hair as my bridesmaid is going to be helping me so she'll probably curl it all for me and then help me to tie / grip it all up :thumbup: But I do think we've got a set of heated rollers somewhere in the house so might try them if my bridesmaid annoys me :rofl:


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey Emmy. I wouldn't say you are a 'people pleaser' but I do know that if others are happy around you then you will be happy - that's how I was when I was planning my big day.
Maybe your mum is being blase about it all because she's sad to be 'losing' you. They say you take it out most on those closest to you (I certainly do with DH) and it sounds like she could be doing that with you. Maybe talking to her about the wedding makes her sad because her little girl is growing up?
You need to do what you want and what makes you happy - and if that is making sure your guests have a good time then so be it. Lawn games is a great idea, but I think you'll find that if you get Jenga that the adults will join in too, esp if it's out late and there are a few beers in people's hands!!! That happened at two summer weddings I went to - great laugh!
And you are not a drama queen for saying 'urgh' to a dress - you're the one who has to wear it all day after all so you goota like it!
OMG that last bridesmaid dress is AMAZING!!!! I love it and it would look beautiful is a summery yellow colour!
And you've got lovely shiney hair - love the photos! Are you going to wear a tiara? The only think I wold say is it would look great with a little bit of height (either hair or a tiara/flowers). The best advice I can give you on your hair is to make sure it is a day old after washing otherwise hair is too clean (mad I know, but important - I'm sure most hairdressers would agree). I'm a heated rollers kinda girl, but I have a stupid amount of hair so using tongs takes forever. Keep up the practice but I think you're doing really well!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

I'd washed my hair just before attempting it and used a bog standard head and shoulders shampoo and conditioner :thumbup: 

I was thinking of maybe putting a simple tiara and then having a big daisy at the side. But, then would that look too much with a veil? :shrug:

I've got a very set mind as to what I'd like for a wedding dress. The only problem is that it might not actually suit me :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

The flower, tiara AND veil might be a bit much. I would pick either the flower or the tiara to go with the veil. :) But that's just my personal opinion. :flower:


----------



## Mynx

Agreed, the flower probably would be too much with a tiara and veil. 

I think you'd need to see what the dress is like on first before deciding wether to go with a flower or tiara :)


----------



## Traskey

Don't wash your hair on the day of the wedding Emmy, if you want to wear it up. I went to the hairdresser to have mine done and they specifically told me not to!


----------



## EmmyReece

Mine goes greasy really quickly though :wacko: would dry shampoo be ok?


----------



## Traskey

Good question. Not sure about that. Probably but best to google it or ask a hairdresser at some point. Doesn't have to be about wedding hair, can be a general query.


----------



## Tiff

Talcum powder can take away some of the grease. :thumbup: Worst case you could always wash your hair in the afternoon the day before? But you need some of those natural oils to make your hair - for lack of a better word - tacky enough to stay up. If you wash it then your hair goes slippery and will fall out easier.

:flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

Okies :thumbup:

Will wash my hair tonight and try it again tomorrow and see how it comes out :D

I'm going home tonight rather than staying with Chris while he's on night duty, mum is being off with me yet again so I'm not staying here and being made to feel uncomfortable. So I think it'll be an evening of choosing some must have songs for the dj for the disco, looking at dresses, and guest list planning - I need to feel like I'm doing something constructive towards the wedding even if we don't have a definite date yet :)


----------



## Mynx

I wont be washing my hair the day of the wedding as it'll be way to soft to do anything with! I'll do mine the night before :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Never got anything done last night as I felt really ill, anything I ate just made me :sick:

Feeling a bit better this morning, but am sticking to water and foodwise soup just to be on the safe side (it would be toast but we have no bread in :dohh: )

Anyhoo, enough feeling sorry for myself. I'm going to attempt to do my hair again this morning, now that I washed it last night :D so will post new piccies once I'm done 

And then I'm going to do all the bits that I'd planned on doing last night, such as look through the guest list, start a must have music list etc :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Tried my hair again but it doesn't seem as curly as it did the first time I tried :wacko:

I've also found that the curls drop out really fast, so I think I'm going to have to use a ton of hairspray on the day, but am looking for some tips on google to help them stay in. 

Am going to order the babyliss curling wand as well soon so that I can start practising with that :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110522-00199.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG-20110522-00200.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20110522-00203.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tarkwa

Might still be too 'fresh' if you only washed it last night. I'm not one for hair products much (so much damn hair that it still has no body or volume!), but what about mousse? And if you use hairspray on slightly damp hair (maybe use a mister/plant spray to dampen it?) then it seems to set more I think, though it might go a bit crunchy!!! Does your friend Nikki have any advice?
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

She can't think of anything to try ... but I have come across tigi bed head foxy curls contour cream, and the reviews I've read says it seem to help a lot, so I might get that as I lurve the tigi bed head stuff :D


----------



## Tiff

I use this Awapuhi (by John Mitchell) firm hold hairspray and it does NOT budge! I have incredibly stubborn bangs and its the only thing that keeps them in line. It also doesn't leave a "styled" finish iykwim... the only thing with it is you'd have to finger comb your curls first, then spray and that's it. You can't do anymore styling unless its touch ups later on.


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm probably going to try again in a bit, but this time I'm going to work from the top of my head downwards and each time I do a new curl, I'll clip it to the top of me head :thumbup:

Going through music that I'd like the dj to have for the evening do (the one I've been looking at says on their website that any requests need to be songs that are readily available to either buy or download legally). So far I've got 

Let Loose - Crazy for You
Jermaine Stewart - We Don't Have To Take Our Clothes Off

Really want some more cheesy pop to get people dancing though :D


----------



## Tiff

I don't know if we have a must-have song list. :) I know we have a "don't play" list, not that I think anyone would request heavy/death metal at our wedding but you never know when people get drinking. :rofl:

We're limiting country as well as neither of us are fans.


----------



## Tarkwa

I love that Let Loose Crazy for you - saw them at a concert once in the mid 90s - was brilliant!!! We just let our DJ choose the music as we aren't massive fans tbh. Apparently one guest (a reception guest from DH's work moaned at him to play better music, but I didn't even notice as I was too busy talking to lots of people!). 
One song I should have asked for as I love it so much is The Waterboys - Whole of the Moon. And another one that I remember dancing around my friends pool in the summer hols in my bikini (had a lovely figure then, a curvy 14!) is Simon & Garfunkel Late in the Evening. 
Yo can't beat a bit of cheesy pop if you ask me. I was at a friends wedding and there was another wedding going on and all you could hear was 'I predict a riot' blaring out at top volume - it was awful - not at all weddingy.
Our first song was Madonna Crazy for you. We couldn't think of anything so I read out a list of top wedding songs and DH just said 'that one'. Maybe he knew it was because I was a Madonna fan (old Madonna, not stringy looking pink leotard Madonna!).
Our DJ also played some Irish music (folksy type) at my request for my mum, aunt and their cousin (all Irish!) - was a good laugh (just the one song mind!!!).
We did have a song that was special to us but not right for first dance that we asked the DJ to play - Britney Spears Born to make you happy. It was released when we first got together and we each bought each other a copy of the single! Cheesy, but really special (although the DJ did announce why he was playing it even though I told him to shhhhhhh! Didn't mind though, was just very embarassing! :blush:!)
Have any of your friends got special requests? Or you could have a section (say 1hr) in the evening where guests can request a song (provided the DJ has it)?
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Well so far, there's only a very select few that know - my mum, Nikki, Pat, Bri, Donna and Andy and you guys :blush: We're waiting until we've booked the date on the 20th June before we make the announcement lol, but I'll probably have loads of input once that's been done :D

I'd love to put this song on the request list, it's more of a special song for me and mum :blush:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv-8g5wlfwE


----------



## Smile181c

I love that song - I can't play it now but is it the theme song to the gilmore girls? Such a nice song. I think music wise, I'm just gonna let the DJ have free reign, but give him a 'do not play' list lol there are some songs that just don't belong at a wedding! haha xxx


----------



## leash27

Slightly OT but I LOVE Gilmore Girls lol! A lovely song hun!

How is the hair coming along? Have you had another go yet?

x


----------



## leash27

Silly me, I just looked on the previous page and you have lol! Excuse my ignorance!

Have you thought about pin curling your hair the day before hun so that when you get up on your big day, all you have to do is remove the grips and then style it how you want it? My friend got married last year and I was MOH, me and the other BM's all had our hair pin curled the afternoon on the day before and then took it out in the morning before it was all put up! It gives your hair lots of volume too! We had ours done for £20 at a hairdressers (including a wash and blow dry too) but I am sure its not too difficult to do yourself and you have tons of time to practice! Just a thought!

Hope things with your mum are better!?

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep it's the theme tune to the Gilmore Girls - everyday that I'm at mum's in time we sit and watch it on E4 and we both love the song :thumbup:

I'm a pain, I can't sleep with anything in my hair, so I don't know how I'll manage with rollers in all night. Though what I might do is try and tie rags in my hair and curl it that way as that's more flexible than rollers isn't it? But with us aiming for a later wedding it does mean I'll have loads of time to curl it with tongs if needs be.

I haven't seen mum since Saturday night so am hoping she's in a better mood by the time I see her tomorrow.

Have had an idea for drinks while we have piccys done - real, freshly made lemonade :thumbup: Am going to have a word with the venue and see if it's possible to arrange :D


----------



## leash27

Pin cursl aren't rollers, its basically just your hair rolled into lots and lots of little flat curls and then a kirkby grip to keep it in place! I am terrible for sleeping with things in my hair, I would need propping up with a pillow lol!

I love Gilmore Girls, my best friend bought me some of the series on dvd when I was on maternity leave so I ended up watching them all from the beginning!

The lemonade sounds lovely, I like real lemonade! I think we are having Pimms for ours - need to keep them chirpy while I spend AGES getting my pics done lol!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Have you got all of them on dvd? I'm just waiting on series 7 to make my collection complete, but am in the middle of series 2 at the moment :D I've got such a mahoosive crush on Luke / Scott Patterson now thanks to the programme :blush:

Just browsing Boots at the moment online to see if I can spot some nice skincare deals :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

I have got 1-5 on dvd and OH downloaded 6 for me! I still watch it on e4 thought too if Max is asleep lol!

Luke is a hottie but I prefer Christopher lol!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: Christopher isn't bad, but still Luke all the way for me :blush: 

Argh there's a song from the gilmore girls that gives me goosebumps and I just can't find which one it is :dohh:

If you skip to 0.50 on this video you'll know which one I mean :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byw9YmfFh2E


----------



## Smile181c

I can't listen to it right now! Argh! lol 

I do love Gilmore Girls :) I watch re runs all the time but they never bore me!


----------



## EmmyReece

it's one of the la la songs hun, just trying to figure out if I can find it :blush:


----------



## Tarkwa

Real lemonade sounds lovely - I had fruit punch (alcohol free) and sangria (very alcoholy!) along with the canapes and whilst the photos were being taken. My venue bent over backwards to accommodate what I wanted - I hope yours do too. Was nice to have something different from orange juice, champagne or pimms (sorry to anyone who has that - I just wanted something that was more 'me').
Have no idea about the whole Gilmore Girls thing so can't really comment on that. But the great thing with so much time to prepare you can create a definite list of all the songs you want. I'm a control freak and love lists so I have a notepad with me pretty much 24/7 - you could do the same (maybe not to the same OCD extent I do! :haha:) and when you thing of something write it down?
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm absolutely awful with wedding stuff, I've got lists all over the place, guest lists, make up list, dress lists, you name it I've got a list for it.

Am a bit gutted as I can't find that bit of music from the Gilmore Girls that I want (for anyone who doesn't know what I'm on about, there's a video a page back where I've pointed out what part of the video the song I like starts) :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: I've found the woman on facebook who wrote that piece of music from the Gilmore Girls, I've sent her a message to ask what it's called ... I really hope she gets back to me soon :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Get yourself a wedding organiser and then put everything in it. Was invaluable for me!


----------



## Smile181c

I have my wedding folder, and I don't know what I'd do without it lol I put all of my lists in it :) 

fingers crossed that the lady on fb gets back to you! 

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll find a way to have that music, there has to be a way around it :rofl:

Aqua aerobics today so will update properly once I've been there :D


----------



## leash27

I have been out this morning and bought a project notebook from Asda so I can start keeping track of what I am doing and what deposits we have paid etc. I am pretty organised now but I go back to work in 5 weeks full time so I am going to be a busy mummy/bride lol!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got a little notebook thing from poundland that has different sections, so one is guest list, then food, then money paid and then the other is girly bits.

Feeling a bit achey from aqua aerobics, but am soooooo pleased I went as I'm starting to lose weight again :wohoo: 

After putting loads back on over the past few months, I am back down to 166.6 kg - which is 9 lbs lighter than I was last year :dance:


----------



## Tarkwa

Just keep thinking of the gorgeous dress you will be fitting into! Did I say corseted ones are great as they pull you in in all the right places! I'm feeling very guilty that I haven't been swimming for over a month now - must get back into it!
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh yeah, love the corsets in the dresses. Instant loss of a few inches :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Omgggg :wohoo:

Just had a reply back from the lady who wrote the music that I'm on about and this is what she wrote back to me :happydance:



> Thank you, Emily. I still love the Gilmore Girls too. Over seven seasons there were a lot of "sad" musical pieces, so if you could give me a certain scene and episode I can try to track down the name of the song used. All the best from Sam


----------



## leash27

Wow thats really nice of her isn't it? A speedey reply too I might add! I emailed a hair/make up artist on SUNDAY and still no reply :-(

Well done on the weight loss, it will all be worth it when you glide down the aisle on your big day! I have lost 11lbs and got another 28lbs to go!! I used to love aqua aerobics too, I definitely want to start again when LO goes to nursery!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm sooooo excited about the music that I made a separate thread :rofl:

I really didn't think she was going to get back in touch with me, and espescially not as quickly as she did :cloud9:

I really hope she can point me in the right direction :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

I am sure she will Emmy!

Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

She's not been back in touch yet, but I'm going to give her chance to find the episode I'm on about etc :thumbup:

I've ordered some fabric swatches today of the waistcoats and cravats that we like the look of, so hopefully they will be with us soon, we've ordered a variety of colours as Chris seems to like the sage green and cappuccino coloured cravats lol.

And I forgot to add that my return address labels for the invitations have arrived, so I'm very happy as things are coming together :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Woohoo :D It's so nice when stuff starts arriving .. it makes it all feel like it's moving along nicely :D


----------



## Traskey

Ooo well done Emmy. 

You'll have it all organised in no time :D


----------



## Tiff

:happydance: You are doing so well and on top of things!!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Think I might buy a couple more wedding magazines today :blush:

I feel like I should be doing something :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Man, wish I lived closer to you. I have about 10 or 15 of them that I have no use for anymore. They had great ideas and whatnot in them! :mrgreen:


----------



## EmmyReece

I love wedding magazines, they've given me so many ideas like an ice cream van and thinking about a lemonade stand :thumbup:

Skincare regime started today :D

https://www.boots.com/en/No7-Radiance-Revealed-Exfoliator-75ml_863596/

https://www.boots.com/en/Soap-Glory-trade-The-Fab-Pore-trade-Hot-Cloth-Cleanser-100ml_1014618/

https://www.boots.com/en/Oilatum-Natural-Repair-Face-Cream_9627/


----------



## Traskey

I used to buy all the wedding magazines, i loved them. The best value ones were the two smaller ones, Wedding Ideas I think, handbag sized and packed of fab ideas.


----------



## EmmyReece

Argh, I'm having a bit of a wobble on my colour scheme :wacko: I've spotted some gorgeous green dresses for bridesmaids that I really, really like ...

Do green, white and yellow go together??? :blush:

Green Bridesmaid Dress 1

Green Bridesmaid Dress 2

Green Bridesmaid Dress 3

And there's loads more too :dohh:

:blush:


----------



## Deb111

Well done with the weight loss Em! :happydance:

I love the first green dress - the halter neck one and yes those colours go together - nature says so! Just think of the daisy theme you like - white, yellow and green. You can link your colours together with accessories xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Emmy, you mentioned earlier about Chris' colour scheme and mentioned green & cappucino I think. If you went for green dresses then that would co-ordinate with the gren he wants (provided it's the same shade). It's nice (for a control freak like me!) when the cravats match the bridesmaids dresses imo. A friend of a friend wanted yellow dresses for her b'maids, but when she got them to try on the sample in the shop which was in a sagey green colour she changed her mind and her whole colour scheme to sage green! I think it's a lovely colour and very summery. My fave dress is number 1 (as before), then number 2. I like number 3, but I think the colour shown looks horrid (pea green!!!) so it kind of puts me off a bit if I'm honest - sorry, but it is a nice dress (just needs a diff colour).
I was in primark yesterday and saw some daisy headband thingys and thought of you! Not sure if wedding attire, but they were pretty.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

This is the cravat he liked the look of in green

https://www.formallyyours.co.uk/images/cravats/lg_sage.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

This is the dress fabric in sage

https://www.aonel.com/media/wholesale/guide/chiffon/chiffon_sage.jpg

And I think the first dress is this colour - it's called Hunter

https://www.aonel.com/media/wholesale/guide/chiffon/chiffon_hunter.jpg


----------



## Tarkwa

Hard to see for certain, but they look like a good match on my PC! :dance:
Once you have the samples/swatches you will know for sure.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

I had burgundy for my accent colour, as I adore red, but my alternative would have been those shades of green.

I think it will work well with what you want :)


----------



## EmmyReece

What I might do is give the bridesmaids a choice of colours. I could have the flower girls in white with a yellow sash, then a couple of bridesmaids in yellow and then the others in green :thumbup:

Chris has disappeared to his mum and dad's for the weekend to watch the football, so I'm stuck at mums because he didn't want me on my own while I felt ill :( I might as well be at home though as Nikki is in a mood with me because the shower broke earlier when I was in it, mum is basically ignoring me, and Chris isn't even bothering to reply when I text him. I'm bored to death because he's taken the laptop too and I've only got my blackberry with me.

Ugh what is it with me and feeling sorry for myself lately :cry:


----------



## Traskey

Aww :hugs: Emmy. Sorry you are still feeling so awful and being on your own sucks too. Ignore the comments about the shower, it's hardly your fault. I'd be tempted to go home, but that's just me. I like to be in my own bed when i'm sick!

If Chris is watching football then he doesn't need the laptop :grr: He could have left that for you.

Feel better soon honey xx


----------



## EmmyReece

He's taken the car too and the only key to the house, so I'm stuck here :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Oh man, that really sucks. BAD Chris, no wonder you are mad!


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just totally lost my rag with him :( He's ignored me all day and just suddenly started texting about whether we want the stuff his mum and dad are chucking out! And he's let slip that when we go away for his birthday his parents will be joining us!! :grr:


Spoiler
Why are you telling me all this now? I'm sorry but you haven't been arsed with me all day and then you start texting about stuff for the house?? I've had a totally crap weekend, felt like shit, had no help from pat and the dogs have been twats. Was hoping to have had some sort of message from you during the day but NO you haven't bothered!!! I'm fucking fed up of it, its always the same when you go there without me!!

I've put it in a spoiler because I didn't use the best language :blush:

I'm fed up of it though, whenever hew goes there without me he never gets in touch, he always blanks me. And we can't even have a break away without his parents barging in on us. They don't do it when his brother goes to the caravan and they see less of him than they do Chris :grr:

I just want this weekend over and done with :nope:


----------



## Traskey

Oh dear! At least you were honest with him about how you feel. I'm sorry he hasn't been in contact all day, that is really inconsiderate. 

Why does he want to have his parents joining the weekend with you? Is it his idea or theirs? If you don't want them there can you tell them no?


----------



## Deb111

Sorry you've had a rough weekend hun. I don't blame you for your text! When is Chris back so that you can get back home?

On a more cheerful note - the colours on screen look lovely and a really good match :thumbup: 

I hope you have a better week hun :hugs: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd love to say no, but its their caravan :( 

I'm just totally fed up of them. I want to shout it from the roof tops on fb that we've got the apt at the venue, but can't in case it gets back to them as they'd try and talk us out of the wedding if they knew. His mum alwaysa makes a point of commenting on my diet and makes me feel like cack. Amongst loads of other things they have said and done in the past :grr:

Its just been one of those weekendsthat I just want to end :( I feel like I'm being a stupid drama queen getting all worked up about nothing, yet I've been on my own all weekend and mum hasn't bothered with me unless she wanted something doing :grr:


----------



## EmmyReece

Deb111 said:


> Sorry you've had a rough weekend hun. I don't blame you for your text! When is Chris back so that you can get back home?
> 
> On a more cheerful note - the colours on screen look lovely and a really good match :thumbup:
> 
> I hope you have a better week hun :hugs: xx

He was meant to come back tonight, but he'll be leaving early tomorrow morning instead now :(

Was hoping this would be the one rant free place lol, but its not worked out that way :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

I'd go and do something nice for you Emmy. Go shopping, call a friend, go the gym, don't waste time waiting around for him. 

Hope things are better today.

:hug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't get anywhere because he has the car, so I'm stuck waiting at mums. It wouldn't have been so bad if hed left me with something to do :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

He needs to buy you your own laptop! Or at least a netbook. Then if he disappears with it then you still have access to the internet.


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got a macbook, but at the moment it's waiting to be repaired as the keyboard has broken :dohh:

He got back about an hour ago and still doesn't see why I was pissed off with him. He'd left his phone upstairs in his bedroom all day and he'd been busy seeing grandparents etc. And he's also told his parents that we'll go back to theirs from the caravan for a night :grr:

Also, his mum was faffing about on the laptop all Saturday night so he's moved all my wedding stuff to a different folder so she didn't find out :saywhat:


----------



## Deb111

Oh Em :hugs:

Isn't it a good thing that he moved the wedding stuff though? I didn't think you wanted his parents to know about the wedding yet?

Hope you have a good day xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah it's a good thing they didn't find out, I'm just so mad at him for not telling me, and not getting in touch while he was away. But I also think my mood may have been affected by af starting to arrive :blush: I know we're not officially ttc at the moment because of me wanting to lose weight, but in a way I was still hoping that we'd be lucky :dohh:

He's really going to regret it while we're away as I'm going to be treating myself to some new clothes, he's got a lot of making up to do :haha:


----------



## leash27

Make sure you spend lots and lots of his £££ while you are away hun!

Hope you are feeling a bit better today??

x


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry you had such a crappy weekend hun :hugs: 

And sorry to hear about af arriving! I know how you feel lol I'm a day late, but I know I'm not pg...doesn't stop you hoping though huh!! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Sorry he was so inconsiderate of your feelings :hugs: Id be annoyed too left with nothing to do and whilst ill!! :growlmad:

Can I ask why you dont want his parents to know yet? Why would they try and stop you?

Hope you're feeling a little better after your bad weekend :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

We don't want them to know yet as they'd try and stop us because of money, also his mum would try and control all the decisions, so we're just trying to get things sorted before we let them know. It sounds so pathetic having to do all this to get things started, but they're really that bad :dohh:

Feeling so much better today than I have been doing, af is being a pain, but I have lost weight (even if it's only 0.1 of a kg, I still think it's good with it being af week), and I've been able to get into a pair of jeans that haven't fit me for yonks, plus Chris is being really nice and making up for being a prat over the weekend lol - he's got me a few makeup bits as I had to chuck a lot of mine (I haven't worn it for yonks and when I did go to wear it I found a battery had leaked in one of my make up bags), and he's treated me to a pair of pjs and a top for when we go away :happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

Oh right I see! Do they not realize you have the money to do it? Maybe once the news breaks to them you can show them finances and a budget sheet so they get off your backs? 

Nice to hear you were treated! Wish my OH did that! :haha:


----------



## leash27

Yey for new pjs :yipee: I love getting new pjs, especially when I am feeling crappy! There is nothing better than having a nice hot bath, putting new pjs on and getting into a freshly made bed with nice crispy clean sheets! God I am sad!

Well done for the weight loss - every little helps! I have tried to stay on track over the weekend but there is a Cadbury's Whole Nut that is taunting me every time I open the fridge lol, I have resisted so far though! I go to Weight Watchers tomorrow - eeeeek!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Ah thats nice to know he's making it up to you :)

I love new pjs, Leash! New pjs, bed sheets and new socks are the best feelings ever! :haha: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Even if we did show them a budgeting sheet they'd still moan at us about money, despite us bringing in more each month than they do :dohh:

Here's some of the stuff I got 

Giraffe Pyjamas

Light Yellow Stripey Top

Cardigan in "Mustard"

Vest in Blue

Slinky Tunic from New Look

I'm a spoilt cow :blush:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw they're all really pretty! Love the pj's and the tunic! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :)

I found him a discount code for it all so he didn't have to pay full price lol

Just trying to find a cute make up bag - am considering a swim bag at the moment as you can get some really cute designs :blush:


----------



## leash27

Yep I love it, especially in the winter when you get lovely warm flannel type pjs! Ah, its the small things in life that make us happy lol!

Love the pjs Emmy, very pretty and girly. When are you going away?

X


----------



## EmmyReece

We're going away on the 5th until the 13th of June :D It's only to his mum and dad's caravan, but it gets us away and breaks up the year a bit while we wait for our trip to London in december :happydance:

His mum and dad are joining us for the weekend while we're there, I'm slowly coming round to the idea as it means me and his mum can go to bingo :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Wow, lots of lovely clothes Emmy. He really is trying to make it up to you :hugs:

So he should though!

Congrats on the weight loss and fitting into those jeans. That's always a great feeling.


----------



## leash27

EmmyReece said:


> We're going away on the 5th until the 13th of June :D It's only to his mum and dad's caravan, but it gets us away and breaks up the year a bit while we wait for our trip to London in december :happydance:
> 
> His mum and dad are joining us for the weekend while we're there, I'm slowly coming round to the idea *as it means me and his mum can go to bingo* :blush:

:rofl: There is always a silver lining eh? I used to love going to bingo with my mum!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :hugs: he's still taking me shopping while we're away and he's paying for me to go bingo with his mum :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

Hope you get lucky at the bingo then!! 

Get a little more in the wedding fund right under MILs nose eh? :winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhhhh yeah that would be so funny :haha: :winkwink:

My tunic from new look arrived today and it's sooooo comfy and fits lovely :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Well, all my clothes have arrived :happydance: The only things that I'm waiting on is a t shirt and a socks set for Chris' birthday, my new foundation and a headband so I don't get face mask in my hair :rofl:

I'm shattered today, I think I had about 2 hours sleep (if that) all night. I had the most horrendous tummy cramps I've had for a while, and still no sign of af arriving in full flow :( Hoping to get an early night tonight, though it totally depends on whether Chris wakes me up or not when he comes to bed :dohh:

Fabric swatches arrived today from Formally Yours and Chris has decided that he really likes the sage colour for the cravat, which means, I could feasibly have 2 or 3 of the bridesmaids in this dress :happydance:

https://www.aonel.com/a-line-v-neck...fon-bridesmaid-wedding-party-dress-w674w.html


----------



## Smile181c

That dress is so pretty, I was looking at it for a while! Love it in the sage colour :) 

When is your af due hun? I'm getting cramping too - stupid witch! 

I love getting new clothes  Xx


----------



## leash27

Oooh thats a pretty dress Em!

Boo to AF, I am still adjusting to the witch being back in town lol!

x


----------



## honeybee2

love the sage colour- very fresh!


----------



## twiggy56

Oooh yeah love the sage!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I have really irregular cycles because of my weight, so I have no idea when exactly it'll be due :dohh: Losing weight seems to help, so fingers crossed a few more months of focused dieting and I'll be getting slightly more regular. Got some feminax to take before I go to bed so the tummy cramp isn't as bad so I can actually doze off :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Boo to af cramps, I still suffer with a lot of pain and used to down Feminax by the bucket full.

Love that colour green :D


----------



## Smile181c

I've never tried feminax but I've heard really great stuff about it! I'm 3 days late today :/ but had some pink spotting late last night/early am so I think I'm gonna come on today! xx


----------



## Tiff

Love the sage as well! :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Feeling loads better in myself, had a bit of a ttc wobble yesterday, wondering if it's ever going to happen, blaming myself etc and just couldn't bring myself to think of anything wedding related :(

Roll on 20th June when we know what date we'll be working towards :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Not long to wait now Emmy, until you know what you are working towards. You have done so much work that you can afford to rest a little :D


----------



## Mynx

I sympathise with the AF cramps... mine have become 10 times worse since having Evie.. I've been tested for endometriosis and there was none there, so I'm one of the unlucky ones :( My eldest used to get horrific cramps that would make her throw up, the poor thing. I really rate Feminax, they're great :thumbup: 

Roll on 20th hun! Once you get a date booked, you'll feel alot better about things because it'll feel much more real! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

I agree, having a date changes everything. Not too much longer now sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Would it be wrong of me to ask the dj for this song :rofl: :blush:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5d0SXcXtq8


----------



## Traskey

:haha: Heck no!

You can have what you like Em, it's your wedding :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I'm in a poper cheesy music mood today and soooooooo warm. I've ate lots of ice pops today :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Cheesy music is an absolute must at a wedding. Everyone loves a bit of tacky dancing :D

Mmmmm ice pops, sounds yummy. It's been warm here today but took until this afternoon and it's super windy!


----------



## EmmyReece

my taste in music is just crazy, it can range from morrissey to alphabeat :rofl:

I've only got 2 icepops left so am trying to resist temptation and save them for tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Traskey

RESIST!

If it's hot tomorrow you'll have none left and regret it ;)


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi everyone :hi:

Just a quick post from Chris' mum and dad's caravan in not so sunny north wales :rofl:

Less than 2 weeks to go until we can choose a date, arghhhhh I'm soooooo excited :wohoo:

Hope everyone else is good :flower:


----------



## honeybee2

let us know what it is! x


----------



## Scamp

Not long until you look at the venue :happydance::happydance: x


----------



## EmmyReece

Can't wait for Monday to roll around :happydance:

What we're going to do is get a list of available dates from the venue, take them home and talk it over. And then once we've chosen one of the dates (as long as it's still available) then we'll go across and pay the deposit.

We were coming back from Cheshire on Monday and drove past the little lane that leads down to the venue, I'm a bit worried that we'll fit a bus down there, so we're thinking of downgrading to a mini bus or mini buses if needs be :D Chris wouldn't turn around and drive me down the lane as by the time I realised it was on the turn off we'd gone right past it :dohh:

Ohhhhh and I've found these in Primark :thumbup:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FESTIVAL-FLO...men_s_Accessories_UK&var=&hash=item870cb8d172

It's the white daisy chain crown, so I'm going to ask Nikki to collect me 5 of these when she goes into Primark at the beginning of July (just keeping everything crossed that they're still in stock). I think they're £4 or £5 each, so loads cheaper than buying the £18.95 sets off the internet :D

I'm thinking of asking my brother to do the photographs for us. He has a really good camera and I was thinking that would save such a huge chunk of the budget as he's quite artistic and if I show him some of the poses I definitely want then he would be helping us out majorly :thumbup:

I've also been thinking hen nights. What I want to do is have something where my younger / teenage bridesmaids can be involved, so I think I'm going to have a Glee Dance Hen Party thing for a couple of hours for the younger ones and then go out drinking with my cousins and older bridesmaids :happydance: Chris says it's really sad :rofl: But I'm not bothered as it'll be my day / night and I get to choose what I want


----------



## honeybee2

:rofl: glee!!!!! Thats hilarious- I HATE the programme with a passion, but I totally agree with you- it is your night and its great your incorporating the younger ones!!

We want to see the venue! xx


----------



## leash27

A Glee Party????

Can I come? Can I come???

I LOVE Glee lol!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

All of the girls on the hen party I went to recently were all over 18, but we had a greace dance lesson and we all absolutely loved it! It was such a laugh - most of our stories of the weekend come from that morning! I think the Glee lesson is a great idea :)


----------



## EmmyReece

This is a link to a google map view of the venue :thumbup: you really get an idea of how long the lane is that leads up to it :D

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?oe=u...KAw&sa=X&oi=local_group&ct=image&ved=0CAQQtgM

I'm going to have to see if I can get a few piccies while we're there - hope the managers don't mind :blush:

And here's a link I found for the hen night :thumbup:

https://www.cheerleadingcompany.co.uk/index.php/hen-parties/glee-parties


----------



## Smile181c

Wow that is a long lane! :haha:

Glee party looks ace :flow: it'll be such a laugh, I guarantee it!


----------



## EmmyReece

2 sleeps until we go and see the venue :wohoo:

Have double checked it on google maps directions and it says it should take about 45 minutes to get there from our house, so we're going to aim to leave between 10 and quarter past :thumbup:

I hope they're not going to be funny with us if we don't put the £250 deposit down straight away :shrug: What we want to do is take a list of the available dates and then make the decision at home, plus we were planning on paying the deposit on Chris' next pay day as it makes money matters a whole lot easier :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

Omggggg I love this bridesmaid dress, and at £19.99 it looks like a real bargain :happydance:

Really hope it's still available when it comes to buying bridesmaid dresses :blush:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## honeybee2

ooo love those ^^


----------



## twiggy56

getting close to venue day!! :yipee:

Those dresses are cute too, bloody bargain at £19.99 each! :shock:


----------



## EmmyReece

Really keeping everything crossed that they're still around when the time comes to buying the bridesmaid's dresses :D But am still trying to find alternatives, just in case 

I'm having a bit of a panic about what to wear on Monday :dohh: Think it'll probably end up being smart grey 3/4 length trousers, flip flops and a smart top. Just really want to make a good first impression :blush:


----------



## twiggy56

aww bless ya, sounds nice :flower:

Im sure they dont get to pick their customers by what they wear :hugs: But im like you, still like to think about these things! :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Love the dresses Emmy and an absolute bargain. I'm going to have a look around for a dress to wear for my friends wedding next month. Never thought of looking on eBay!


----------



## NuKe

HAVE YOU BEEN YET??? :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

How did the viewing go lovely?


----------



## leash27

Have we got a date yet??

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Just got back and omg :wohoo:

I have to say we both absolutely adore the place, it even got a really good reaction from Chris, and he's normally quite reserved about places. The good thing is that we got some gorgeous sun so that we got a lovely view of the place. :cloud9: We'd get married in the conservatory room where the big bay window views out across the countryside. The gardens are amazing too, soooooo many photo opportunities :wohoo:

When we got there the first thing the owner did was show us where the disabled toilets were and there's no access issues for mum or Chris' grandparents :thumbup: I asked the owner about not having a wedding breakfast and she was fine with it, she was more than happy to chop and change the buffet menu for the evening do for us so that we can cater to more people's tastes :D

We're the only ones to have enquired about July 2013 (we're bringing the wedding forward a couple of weeks as I don't want to have the wedding on the anniversary of Dad's funeral - more so because of my nan and her attention seeking ways), and we're going for the 20th July :happydance: We're going to go back in a fortnight and put down the deposit once Chris has been paid :cloud9:

I completely forgot to take my phone in with me so wasn't able to get any photos :dohh: But, I will take some next time we go across to pay the deposit :thumbup:

Omg, I can't believe how excited I am :happydance: Just off to change my ticker now :blush:


----------



## leash27

Yey :happydance: 

It sounds fab! I am so excited for you!!!!

x


----------



## Mynx

Yay sounds great hunny! I'm glad the disabled access isnt an issue too! And yay for bringing the wedding forward :thumbup: 

Looking forward to seeing some piccies hun :) x


----------



## twiggy56

aww yay! Sounds lovely!

And even better less time to wait :winkwink:


----------



## Tiff

YAY!!! I am SO SO SO SO SO happy for you!! Just think, one year TODAY you'll be MARRIED!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## EmmyReece

Tiff said:


> YAY!!! I am SO SO SO SO SO happy for you!! Just think, one year TODAY you'll be MARRIED!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:blush: it's 2 years and one month hun lol

But thank you ladies :happydance: I can't wait to put the deposit down in a fortnight and then we'll get in touch with the registrar :wohoo:


----------



## NuKe

:haha: tiff

and YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY for setting a date!!


----------



## Mynx

Bless ya Tiff! I can see your wedding season has caught up with you a little :haha: 

Congrats on setting a date hun! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

:sulk: In my defence, I was going by the ticker that said "Today's the Day!!!" :rofl: 

Ahahahahha, that made me literally LOL. Yes, my Epic Wedding Season has fried a few of my brain cells apparently.

So, ahem, let me rephrase that:

IN TWO YEARS AND ONE MONTH YOU'LL BE MARRIED!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Omg, I needed a laugh like that. :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol :hugs: I was too excited to go and change my tickers first, came rushing on here to let everyone know how it had gone :blush:


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: I'd be the same!!! Although I'm pretty good for changing my tickers. :rofl:

Ahh, I'm still laughing... freaking awesome! :mrgreen:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm really glad we had a choice of all the dates in July :happydance: It means now that there's no danger of my Nan being in a sulk :thumbup:

We decided it was also worth paying the extra £50 for the registrar to come out on a Saturday.

Oooohhhh and the one thing I really wanted (photo wise) was to be able to get down to the stream and have piccys done by the riverside and we can :wohoo: Can't wait to go back and take loads and loads of piccys :D


----------



## Traskey

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for setting the date Emmy :wohoo:

Congratulations :dance:


----------



## twiggy56

Tiff said:


> YAY!!! I am SO SO SO SO SO happy for you!! Just think, one year TODAY you'll be MARRIED!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> Looking forward to pictures!

oh bless your heart!! :rofl:


:awww:


----------



## twiggy56

and Emmy check you out with your wedding day ticker!!! :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I love my bridezilla one :haha:

Just trying to think of first dance songs, we don't have a particular song that is OURS, Chris told me to get a list of songs together, he'll get a list together and we'll listen to them and then decide from there.

I love this song though :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2uORs59gv4

*Never knew I could feel like this
Like I've never seen the sky before
Want to vanish inside your kiss
Everyday I love you more and more
Listen to my heart, can you hear it sings
Telling me to give you everything
Seasons may change winter to spring
But I love you until the end of time

Come what may, come what may
I will love you until my dying day

Suddenly the world seems such a perfect place
Suddenly it moves with such a perfect grace
Suddenly my life doesn't seem such a waste
It all revolves around you

And there's no mountain too high no river too wide
Sing out this song and I'll be there by your side
Storm clouds may gather and stars may collide
But I love you until the end of time

Come what may, come what may
I will love you until my dying day
Oh come what may, come what may
I will love you

Suddenly the world seems such a perfect place...

Come what may, come what may
I will love you until my dying day *


----------



## Tarkwa

Tarkwa said:


> I was in primark yesterday and saw some daisy headband thingys and thought of you!
> xxx

Yey! You're going for the daisy headbands - hope they still have them in (was in today and can't say I noticed them, but they had moved everything around in store so I couldn't find a thing!). Fantastic news about the date - 20 July 2013 - it will be in your dreams I promise. Once you've put the deposit down it will feel even more real than it does right now. But when you get to the big day itself, it feels like a dream :cloud9:. Keep planning as much as you can now - it will make life so much easier when you get nearer the big day.
Love the photo on your first page hun - you look gorgeous!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Oh, and registrars do cost more at the weekend, and Sundays are more than Saturdays usually.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep I'm defo going for the daisy headbands, if needs be I'll pay a little bit extra to get them off ebay if Nikki can't find them in Primark :thumbup:

I was talking to Nikki about dresses last night and she wants a longish v neck dress made from chiffon, we found some gorgeous ones, so I was thinking of the older bridesmaids having the longer dresses, and then maybe choosing shorter, funkier ones from asos for the younger ones :D

It feels so weird. Even more real than I thought it would. It's taking a bit of getting used to as I never thought me and Chris would get married, I really thought we'd be one of those couples who stayed engaged forever :blush:


----------



## leash27

Loving the new tickers Emmy!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :happydance:

Just been eying up save the dates ready to get ordered once we've paid the deposit :blush:


----------



## leash27

Very exciting!

We have just received all the proofs of our wedding stationary today too, I can't wait to send the save the dates out!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Is 2 years too early to send them out :blush:

We were going to send them out in August and then send the proper invitations out once our notice of marriage had been sorted :D


----------



## Traskey

We sent ours out in January for May but you can do it whenever you like!!!!!!


----------



## Tiff

Agree, you can do them whenever you like. :mrgreen: Since they are magnets people will put them on their fridges and be reminded. :D


----------



## mummymunch

Im getting married june 2013 and sending mine out either june next year, or jan 2013 so peole canbook it off. I think anywhere from a year is standard but if u wanna do it early then do :) i got our last save the dates through today :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah, I think I'll get them ordered and get them dished out to people in August/September when we go across to Cheshire next :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've decided now that we've visited the venue and fallen in love with it :cloud9: that I need a proper notebook that I can jot down all of my ideas in, rather than my folder on the computer :blush: Plus I like really pretty/cute things, so any excuse to go and buy some is a must :blush:

Just trying to decide whether to order from the whsmith website as they have a sale on or to go into town, though it will probably be an order from the website as I really don't want to get out from under this duvet yet :haha:


----------



## Traskey

I am a total notebook/stationery addict. The web probably has a better selection but not so much fun to nose around. Oh decisions, decisions.


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I keep spotting really cute stuff :blush:

I found a Care Bears notebook earlier that I'm very tempted by :blush:


----------



## Traskey

I love the Tatty Bear :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Still not been able to decide :rofl:

If I'm like this over a notebook, then what on earth will I be like over wedding decisions??? :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

There is no hope :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

Well I did eventually settle on a couple of things :blush:

Cute Little Notebook - I got this for more than half price of what some sites charge :happydance:

Weddingy Sticky Notes Booklet with Pen - I was naughty and paid £7.98 for these, but I fell in love with them and decided that I was going to go for them as I'd saved so much on the notebook and pen :blush:

Going to buy some brown eyeshadows on Monday when I get paid again :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

And just had an e-mail back from Tina (the owner of our venue) and we can nip over on Monday the 11th July to pay to deposit :wohoo: And we can have another wander around and take lots and lots of piccies

I'm soooooooo excited :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

:happydance: me too!


----------



## EmmyReece

Lol I can't get over how weird it seems to actually be making plans and to have a date :blush:

I can't wait for my notebook and my little sticky notes to arrive :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

u think its weird now??? 3 weeks from right now and ill be sitting getting my hair done!! :shock:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I'll probably have a freak out when it gets to 3 weeks away, worrying if I have everything sorted and wondering if I've forgotten anything :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

:happydance: 

I'm not even thinking that far ahead! I'll be a nervous wreck!


----------



## EmmyReece

I was wanting to get my bridesmaids a really pretty bracelet each.

I'm going to try and colour match the bracelet to the dress that the girl will be wearing.

So far I've found this one that I'm going to order possibly next week I'm thinking so I can put it away in my wedding box :D

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## leash27

Thats lovely Emmy! It will match your theme perfectly too!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Please someone tell me that it's not silly of me to buy the mac make up in dribs and drabs :blush:

It's such a lot to spend on make up, but if it's going to last me ages and I get the use out of it then I don't mind. It's just making that first step and ordering the first set of eyeshadows :rofl:


----------



## mummymunch

I wouldnt get liquids like foundation and concealor incase it goes funny or the colour turns, unless your gonna use it and replace it to get used to it?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going to get the foundation and concealer in December when we go to London so I can get colour matched and then I'll probably buy some more before the wedding :thumbup:

The eyeshadows are the only thing I'm planning on getting for now, and maybe a palette that I can stick the pans in :D


----------



## mummymunch

I love my mac palette, just cant afford to put anything else in it any more! I have a few to de-pot i just can never get round to it! I also broke one mid de-pot so im terrified! X


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

my notebook and sticky notes have both been dispatched


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm thinking I might order 3 of the mac eyeshadows that I need on Monday, start building them up bit by bit, though I'll probably have to get a bigger make up case :haha: Either that or chuck out some of my old stuff :rofl:

Weigh in today, since we've had a date in mind I have to say I've been so much more focused with food, so am hoping that will reflect well on the scales. The only thing I am worried about is that things have been super manic at mum's the past few days that I haven't been drinking as much water as I should have done :wacko:

Was up until gone 1.00 writing out a wedding checklist that applies to me. Still want to do a specific one for decorations, bridesmaids, attendants etc as I know I'll probably forget things :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

foundation & concealer have about a 12 month shelf life after being opened xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I probably won't open them for quite a while after we get them, or if I use lots of it I'll order more in time for the wedding :happydance:

Am really chuffed with myself today, my weight is finally going in the right direction, and I honestly think the motivation is coming from the thought of having a date in mind :wohoo:


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhh and forgot to add my notebook and pen and sticky notes arrived today :happydance:

This is the notebook and pen :cloud9:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110624-00032.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110624-00033.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110624-00034.jpg

And this is the sticky notes :cloud9:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110624-00028.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110624-00029.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110624-00030.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110624-00031.jpg


----------



## leash27

I love love love the sticky notes! I want, I want!

x


----------



## honeybee2

thats so cute!


----------



## EmmyReece

The sticky notes come from www.weddingideasshop.com

The postage is £3.99, but it was dispatched yesterday after I ordered them on Wednesday night and they arrived today, so wouldn't be so bad if I'd ordered something else :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush:

I've been thinking and I'd love to make an entrance to walk down the aisle to something more upbeat than the wedding march ... would I be sad if I went for this and kept it a secret from Chris? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMfrLFirGWc


----------



## Tiff

Awww, that's cute!!!! I think that's a nice surprise!


----------



## EmmyReece

He totally wouldn't expect it at all, I'd probably pretend I was going to have Canon in D :haha:

Just don't want to seem too cheesy :rofl:

Also making a list of first dance songs at the moment, and I have 7 so far that all seem to be on the most popular first dance songs :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

I love that song  I always start humming it when I'm wedding planning lol it's kind of cheesy but not TOO cheesy kwim? I love the idea :)

And I remembered I didn't comment on the bridesmaid bracelets - Love them!! So pretty :)


----------



## honeybee2

haha its cute! Oh doesnt know we're having the forest gump theme, its our fav film :flower:


----------



## Deb111

I was in Asda yesterday and they have lots of daisy bits and pieces in their jewellery / hair bands etc section :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

we haven't got an asda near us :dohh: sometimes I really hate living out in the middle of nowhere

on a plus note 2 weeks tomorrow until we see our venue again and put down the deposit :wohoo:


----------



## EmmyReece

honeybee2 said:


> haha its cute! Oh doesnt know we're having the forest gump theme, its our fav film :flower:

Awwwww that'll be a lovely surprise :cloud9:

That's what I want to do, surprise him ... even though he hates Glee, the words mean more to me if that makes sense :blush:


----------



## Traskey

I can't believe the time is going so fast Em! You'll be in the final stages before you know it :)

Sorry you don't have an asda near you. Can you order online? That's the only advantage to living in town. We have everything but Morrisons.


----------



## EmmyReece

I tried looking on their website, but was a bit gutted to see that there weren't any daisy accessories there :(

Have promised myself that over the course of this next year I'm going to work really hard at the diet and then treat myself to a day out somewhere to try on loads of wedding dresses :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Ooo, that will be fun :) Take a camera with you and a friend to take pics. I found it really helped me choose the right dress. My thinking was that the camera never lies :haha: Some I thought would look nice looked terrible on and others I would never have chosen off the rail looked great. It's weird!


----------



## EmmyReece

Don't know where I'm going to go for trying them on as we don't have a massive amount of bridal shops here, but I'd love to be able to take my mum with me, so I might have to choose from one of the shops from town :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Omg I am sooooo tired :sleep:

We had to do an errand for mum today which had us doing a 2 and a half hour drive to England and then another 2 and a half hours back. I had an awful night's sleep, so when the alarm went off early this morning I really didn't want to get up.

But I'm a happy girl because on the way back we drove past the little lane that leads down to our venue, and it gave me ickle butterflies in my tummy :cloud9: I feel like a bit of a weirdo because you can't see the venue from the road so it wasn't even all that much to get excited about :blush:

2 weeks today and everything will be all official :happydance:

Just about to treat myself to some make up brushes, and might start buying in the jewellry for the bridesmaids today too as there's a gorgeous bracelet on ebay that I want one of them to have

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370510502776&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## EmmyReece

Well I've started bridesmaids accessory shopping, I got that little daisy chain bracelet to put aside and am going to keep an eye out for some more on ebay and nab them as and when they come up.

Ordered myself 3 make up brushes, a shading brush, blush brush and a powder brush from Real Techniques (Samantha Chapman from Pixiwoo helped to design them), and then there's a few M.A.C brushes that I want to get too, so I might order 1 brush every 2 weeks or something like that :thumbup:

Was looking at chair sashes last night, would love to have them alternating yellow and green :D


----------



## honeybee2

didnt you want your make up done professionally hun?x xx


----------



## EmmyReece

my plan is that I'm going to do it myself hun as I wanted an excuse to update my make up bag :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

good idea!


----------



## Mynx

I think I'll be doing mine myself too. There's so many tutorials online that I cant see it being that difficult tbh and at least I'll know that I like it if I do it meself :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've found tutorials by pixiwoo that I'll mix and match to get my ideal look, going to have to wait until we come back from London before I can attempt them as I won't have the foundation and concealer :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

Practice definitely makes perfect! :hugs: I love Pixiwoo as well, I got some amazing tips and tricks from them. :mrgreen: 

Not to mention, half the fun is playing around with the makeup. :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Sounds like you are super organised Emmy. Doing a grand job :) Only 2 weeks to go :dance:


----------



## EmmyReece

My brushes arrived this morning and omg they are amazing, I really can't wait to start trying them out :happydance:

12 days until we see our venue again am so unbelievably excited :blush: Going to get lots and lots of piccies so I can show it off :wohoo:


----------



## mummymunch

apparently the skunk brush from Mac is really good for stippling foundation, it gives a really glowly look :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Is that the stippling brush? I've got that on my list ready to start buying in :happydance:


----------



## mummymunch

yeah! 
https://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/product/146/772/187-Duo-Fibre-Brush/index.tmpl

i have these as my "smokey eye" brushes:
https://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/product/145/249/213-Fluff-Brush/index.tmpl
https://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/product/145/386/219-Pencil-Brush/index.tmpl
https://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/product/147/295/316-Lip-Brush/index.tmpl
(i know the last is a lip brush but i find it really good for gel eyeliner!

Are you anywhere near an outlet centre?


----------



## EmmyReece

What sort of outlet centres are there hun? 

I was half thinking of saving the money for the brushes, keeping an eye out for a discount code and ordering them on the debenhams website :thumbup: But if an outlet centre is cheaper, I might have to drag Chris to one :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: just found out that there's a Cosmetics Company Store at the Cheshire Oaks designer outlet, and that's about 30 minutes away from where Chris' mum and dad live, so they should do discount M.A.C.

Think we might have to nip in when we go across with the save the date magnets :blush:


----------



## mummymunch

:) i live in Bicester, so have Bicester Village! so i get all my bits from the cosmetics company :) they also do perfume sets cheap! x


----------



## EmmyReece

Thank you sooooooo much for putting the idea in my head, anything that will help me save money is fantastic :hugs: it's very much appreciated :flower:


----------



## Scamp

How are you hun? I've not been on your journal since early last week, what've I missed? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Not missed much hun, have ordered some make up brushes, a bracelet for one of the bridesmaids and just waiting on the next 12 days to go by so we can go and get the deposit paid :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

Think we've found someone to make our cake.

One of the district nurses who come and visit mum once a week and she's pretty good at making cakes. Mum piped up today about us getting married :dohh: but her nurse seems well up for making our cake :thumbup:

This week seems to be going really slow, wish it was this time next week :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

it wont be long hun and your seeing your lovely venue!

Thats fantastic about the cake!


----------



## Scamp

:happydance: about the cake. Have you got a design in mind for it? 
I emailed you on fb :thumbup: Nothing important, just seeing how you are. xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> :happydance: about the cake. Have you got a design in mind for it?
> I emailed you on fb :thumbup: Nothing important, just seeing how you are. xx

:hugs: I wrote back :)

as for the cake we're wanting chocolate, 3 tiers, square, with white icing and sugar daisies on it




honeybee2 said:


> it wont be long hun and your seeing your lovely venue!
> 
> Thats fantastic about the cake!

:blush: I can see me wanting to go and see the venue every few weeks :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

^^ I do too :blush:


----------



## Scamp

lol I'm on fb? Must be playing up :shrug: 

Sounds well nice, is she making a tester cake for you? I'm getting Sam to make a tester just because I love cake and it's a good excuse :haha:

Got any ideas on the dress? 

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just ordered myself this

https://www.charliebarley.co.uk/image/cache/data/Gruffalo_notebook_stickers_exp-500x500.jpg

I'm going to call it my Bridezilla Notebook :haha:

And Chris has said as soon as we get back from the venue on the 11th, we can get our save the date magnets ordered as they take almost a fortnight to come through and we want everyone to have them asap :happydance: More for the fact that the wedding will be out in the open with his parents and I can put things on facebook about it at last :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

aw! have you put a pic of you and your hubby up in your journal? x


----------



## Scamp

Aw, that's well cute :thumbup: x


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooohhhh that's a fab idea about the tester cake, might have a word with her when she comes to see mum next time :happydance:

I'm really in two minds about the dress ... whether to go for something like these

Beach Wedding Dress with Straps

Halter Chiffon Wedding Dress

Or something more upbudget like

Alfred Angelo Snow White

Alfred Angelo Belle


----------



## Scamp

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: at the 3rd one, that is gorgeous! 

They're all nice though :thumbup: 

Which save the dates did you go for hun? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

honeybee2 said:


> aw! have you put a pic of you and your hubby up in your journal? x

Yeah, there's a pic of us on the first page :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris chose the sweetie ones and as he's paying I thought I'd let him choose them :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

cool :thumbup: They were both really nice xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Think I'm gonna have to make a trip to Cheshire if I want to try on the Alfred Angelo dresses, there doesn't seem to be anywhere in Wales that do them :dohh:

But, there is a site where I could get a replica one for $319, which I might consider as I really have fallen in love with the Snow White dress :cloud9:


----------



## Scamp

It is stunning hun :cloud9: x


----------



## EmmyReece

I love the fact that it's got lots of little flowers on it, and the skirt is amazing :cloud9:

Vici, I hope you realise I may drag you to Chester one day next summer with one of my bridesmaids to go and try this dress on :rofl:


----------



## leash27

I love the fairytale dresses from Alfred Angelo, they are beautiful! I love Tiana and Snow White, think I am definitey going to go try these on too!

I bet you can't wait to send your save the dates, it will be a lovely surprise for everyone if you have been keeping it secret so far!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Basically you ladies, my mum, 2 of my bridesmaids and mum's nurse are the only people who know. But you ladies are the ones who know most details :blush:

Hope they keep the dresses in their collection long enough for me to try the snow white dress on :D


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> I love the fact that it's got lots of little flowers on it, and the skirt is amazing :cloud9:
> 
> *Vici, I hope you realise I may drag you to Chester one day next summer with one of my bridesmaids to go and try this dress on* :rofl:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
xx


----------



## mummymunch

I loooooove the disney collection, i love cinderella and snow white but i dont think they would suit me :( the dresses i hate on the hanger are the ones that suit me! The dress i loved in the picture made me look like a little girl dressing up :( 

I made a vow i wouldnt look at dresses till next year but i may have to find a stockist of the disney ones!! X


----------



## leash27

Wow you are good at keeping secret Emmy! I would have definitely blabbed by now, I can't hold my own water!

Yep I think they keep them in for quite a while, at least until they unveil the 2012 collection. I am pretty sure the Disney dresses have only been available since May this year too!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Really need to work on the weight loss if I'm thinking of getting a more expensive dress :happydance:

Got to find a way to get the extra dress budget out of Chris :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm finding it difficult not to blab, espescially when we were away for the week as I was wanting to buy wedding magazines, but wouldn't, just in case his mum saw them (as his mum and dad joined us for the weekend) :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Welcome back Emmy, we missed you!

I love the dresses. I have to confess to being a fan of the Alfred Angelo dresses. I wore one of theirs and felt fabulous. Loved the inner corset that pulled everything in too!

I have to confess that I tried on my dress in a shop here and then ordered it for half the price from the USA. Saved me £400!


----------



## EmmyReece

That's exactly what I'm thinking of doing 

https://www.bigdaydress.com/ecom/products/p_AA207

:wohoo:


----------



## Traskey

I think it absolutely matches your scheme. Love it!

https://justprettystore.com/alfredangeloweddingdress1136.aspx

Where I got mine from :)

Wow, found it on your site for half that
https://www.bigdaydress.com/ecom/products/p_AA1136

Are they originals on your site?


----------



## EmmyReece

I think they're replicas on that site, but the way I see it is if it's my dream dress (once I've tried it on), then I'll definitely go for a replica so it keeps the budget down. 

But, omg your dress is stunning :happydance:

I have to say I'm shocked at this dress I've fallen in love with, it's totally princessy (love that it's named after a disney princess), totally girly and the complete opposite of what I originally thought I'd go for :blush:


----------



## leash27

I was the same Emmy, so convinced I would have a really non-traditional type dress but when I tried them on I loved how it made me feel! We all have an inner princess fighting to get out methinks!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: I think we do too ...

I've been thinking, if the dress does suit me then I'll probably go with a tiara for my hair as I think if I had flowers in my hair it would look too ott with the flowers on the dress, if that makes sense?

Just looking at hotels for next year when we go and buy our wedding rings from Turkey :happydance: Have double checked with Thomas Cook and we won't need to declare anything either, just put the rings in either the hold or hand luggage :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

A tiara with that dress will look gorgeous! :cloud9: The first dress I picked was Alfred Angelo. I was worried about them at first because I had read some reviews that say they are pretty cheaply made, hence the great prices. 

But it was really good quality when I tried it on, sturdy zipper, nice flat seams... and that's just their regular line, not a signature line like the Disney collection!!!


----------



## honeybee2

i love the ariel dress!


----------



## Traskey

EmmyReece said:


> I think they're replicas on that site, but the way I see it is if it's my dream dress (once I've tried it on), then I'll definitely go for a replica so it keeps the budget down.
> 
> But, omg your dress is stunning :happydance:
> 
> I have to say I'm shocked at this dress I've fallen in love with, it's totally princessy (love that it's named after a disney princess), totally girly and the complete opposite of what I originally thought I'd go for :blush:

I didn't pick this dress of the rail at all :haha: The woman in the shop made me try it on. I'd said no sparkles and that was the last one I tried on in that shop. She convinced me to try it on and that was the one :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I liked the Ariel one too, I'm a bit too lumpy and bumpy for it :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> I didn't pick this dress of the rail at all :haha: The woman in the shop made me try it on. I'd said no sparkles and that was the last one I tried on in that shop. She convinced me to try it on and that was the one :happydance:

I'm going to try and go in with a fairly open mind, if they don't suit me then fine. I want something that is going to give me butterflies and take my breath away and just completely wow Chris when I walk into the room :blush:


----------



## Mynx

I agree with Traskey, I've heard so many times about a bride going into a bridal shop, and picking out a few dresses that she thinks she likes and trying them on with no success, then the shop assistant will suggest something which altho not something the bride would have chosen, is absolutely perfect on her :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

I didn't want a mermaid style dress, but here I am with one! :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

I didnt originally plan to go for a dress like mine- but I put it on and it chose _me_!! :cloud9:


----------



## leash27

Mynx said:


> I agree with Traskey, I've heard so many times about a bride going into a bridal shop, and picking out a few dresses that she thinks she likes and trying them on with no success, then the shop assistant will suggest something which altho not something the bride would have chosen, is absolutely perfect on her :thumbup:


This is what happened to me!! I chose 3 dresses to try on the lady who owned the shop asked if she could choose one for me and I said yes. She chose one that I had looked at already and disregarded but when I tried it on I loved it!

x


----------



## honeybee2

my dress jumped out at me and whacked me in the head :grr:




ok that was a slight exaggeration- but damn, I love it! :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

I feel like dress shopping is ages away :grr: Wish it was this time next year so I could go and try loads of dresses on :rofl:


----------



## mummymunch

i'm waiting until next year too. i though i found the one i loved, was going to buy it for £800 :o tried it on again and decided i didnt love it like i thought i did. the lady in the shop chose it and i hated it on the hanger!


----------



## EmmyReece

I love the fact that I've fallen in love with a dress :cloud9:

It's giving me complete and utter motivation to stick to my diet and do some more exercise. I've just done 7 songs on the wii - Just Dance, drunk a litre and a half of water so far today!! I WILL fit in one of those Disney dress from Alfred Angelo :cloud9: :thumbup:

Going to start ordering in the bridesmaid's headdresses tomorrow, found a gorgeous one on ebay that just seems to look so much more natural and more daisyish :wohoo: Still need to find bracelets for 4 of them though, but thankfully I've got 2 years to do that :winkwink:


----------



## Deb111

leash27 said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Traskey, I've heard so many times about a bride going into a bridal shop, and picking out a few dresses that she thinks she likes and trying them on with no success, then the shop assistant will suggest something which altho not something the bride would have chosen, is absolutely perfect on her :thumbup:
> 
> 
> This is what happened to me!! I chose 3 dresses to try on the lady who owned the shop asked if she could choose one for me and I said yes. She chose one that I had looked at already and disregarded but when I tried it on I loved it!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Snap! The ones I initially loved looked dreadful on me! The one the assistant brought out was everything I didn't want at the time. It looked so much better. I didn't end up with that one, but did get one in a similar sort of style :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Well done on the water Emmy. A dress will motivate you to lose weight like not much else! You can do it :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Wow, I love this song :happydance:

I might have it as one of the songs for when we sign the register :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txYSaiFOelo


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

have started ordering the head dresses for the bridesmaids - ordered 2 of them just now and will order the other 3 next week :cloud9:

Had a bit of a tantrum earlier :( Was talking to Mum about who was going to give me away (she thinks I should ask one of my uncles - the one who couldn't get to Dad's funeral because he lives in Macau, she thinks if he has enough notice then he'll be willing to come across, despite him saying he would only come across to the UK if a funeral was involved after all the fall out after Dad died, which I completely understand), and I just got completely overwhelmed and started sobbing that I shouldn't have to be doing this, it should be Dad giving me away, no one else, and how unfair it all is :cry:


----------



## Mynx

:hugs: Oh bless you hun :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

Oh bless you- why not your mum?


----------



## NuKe

:hugs: emz. i cant even imagine how u must be feeling hun.


----------



## mummymunch

:hugs: we can all walk you :) hope you are feeling happy today, i feel so disorganised compared to you!! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Mum's scared of running over my dress in her wheelchair and tearing it :dohh:

To be honest, I feel like a bit of an idiot for my outburst yesterday, it just gets so overwhelming sometimes :( I guess when I know who's giving me away it might be a bit easier to handle, but it all just feels wrong at the moment.

I feel ok today, not as bad as yesterday thankfully :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

outbursts are perfectly acceptable! My folks came round to mind poppy on sat night as we wer going to a friend's birthday "takeout and movie" night, my dad drove us as barry wanted to have a :drunk: and i broke down on the way there! we had to go and park somewer random til i calmed down!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it just gets me at the weirdest times, sometimes I'm ok talking about stuff Dad should be doing, and sometimes it just completely gets me. 

I feel a bit bullied into asking my uncle as I really wanted to ask Dad's best friend, but mum says to save any upset I should ask my uncle first because my nan will get huffy about it, even though it's my place to choose :grr:


----------



## NuKe

IT'S YOUR WEDDING. dont ask someone out of pressure from ppl, ask who u want!!! its a big deal.


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah, but my nan is the sort of person, where if I don't do what's expected of me then she'll probably do something stupid like take a handful of pills at the wedding just to be centre of attention :grr:


----------



## NuKe

:shock:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep that's exactly what she's like, it makes me so mad, she's always been the same, big times in the family, if she hasn't had her own way she's done something stupid to get the attention. She's going to be pissed off as it is because I'm not inviting my aunty and her brats (she refused to pay £200, even though she's rolling in it, to alter her flights to her holiday home in Germany so that she could come to Dad's funeral) :shrug:


----------



## NuKe

she sounds like a right old bag!


----------



## EmmyReece

that's honestly putting it lightly hun, but I can't not invite my nan because my grandad would be upset and he's the loveliest guy you could meet, a bit dopey, but lovely all the same lol


----------



## NuKe

:haha: can u not ask him to keep her restrained from doing anything silly? or is that out of the question??


----------



## mummymunch

My nan is the same hun, everything has to be about her, she got so drunk at my aunts wedding we were all a bit miffed as she said she stopped drinking, she cried cause we all 'ignored her' and then sent my other aunt who came from bournemouth a horrible letter saying since she married my uncle shes ruined everything :s she then didnt even come to her own sons funeral and blamed my grandad for his death (he died cause his heart just stopped cause he was a heroin addict) i dont want her at the wedding but there would be more grief if i dont! Wow that feels better... Sorry!!!

Can you have both your uncle and your dads friend walk you? But if you really just want your dads friend then go for it. People will be too happy on your day to notice your nan :)


----------



## EmmyReece

What I might do is get my uncles and my grandad together and explain why I want it this way, surely if I do that then they'll understand why I'm doing it? Uncle Adam has Jodie to walk down the aisle, Grandad walked 3 daughters down the aisle and Uncle Matthew is the one who lives in Macau, and I don't want to put extra pressure on him to pay the stupidly expensive flight prices by asking him. I don't even know if Dad's friend will be able to come, so maybe I'm getting ahead of myself in wanting to ask him :shrug:

I wish my grandad could keep her restrained Nuke, I really do :haha: But if she's going to do something then there's no stopping her :grr:


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh and on a plus note, 1 week from now we'll be on our way to the venue to pay the deposit :wohoo:


----------



## NuKe

:happydance:


----------



## Traskey

I think you should have what you want but I do understand the pressure that you feel under to do the right thing. There's no easy answer to this one though. Just do what you and Chris want. 

:hug:


----------



## Smile181c

Hun I completely understand about family pressuring you into stuff. There are some people in my guest list that I don't really want there, but are there because it saves me grief :shrug: don't even get me started on my top table troubles cause my step dad will throw a huge fit if he's not on it! 

It's hard to get past it, but you have to keep telling yourself that it's not their day, and it's not about them. If your mum does anything silly, no one is gonna give her any kind of positive attention - they'll all be thinking 'how could she do something like this on the biggest day of her daughters life?' If you want your dad's best friend to walk you down the aisle, I'm sure your uncles and grandad will be fine with it, and no doubt your dad's friend will be honoured :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

My mum will be fine whoever I choose hun, it's my Nan that's going to cause a bit of a stinker I think :(

I think I might sit my uncle Adam and my grandad down and have a word with them about it, just hope they understand and aren't upset.


----------



## honeybee2

I'm so sorry for the pickle! You need to go with your heart though hun!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks ladies ... I don't know why I've got it in my head for my dad's friend to give me away :dohh:


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey Emmy!
I LOVE LOVE LOVE the snow white dress hun - it does really well with your daisy scheme (without actually having daisies all over it! Apple blossom is so similar and lovely in white). I know lots of ladies on here said the dresses they liked and chose were not 'the' dresses and went with something the shop assistant went with, but I went with the dress I liked on the hanger!!! I went through the shop and picked out tons to try on. The first dress I tried was an Alfred Angelo 1516 one my mum had seen in a magazine. The second which was one that I chose was the one I went for! The shop assistant got me lots more to try on but I kept comparing everything to my dress. I then tried it on again, started crying and realised it was MY dress - I had found THE one! I was so overwhelmed. The only thing different from what I had in mind was that I quite liked the thought of an organza/chiffon dress, but I wasn't massively fussed on that in the first place. So what I'm saying is if you love a dress in a picture/on the hanger then you might well still love it on you (though lots of women don't I did!).

Cake sounds yummy - defo get a taster beforehand. Mine was M&S so couldn't go wrong - everyone loves a good M&S cake, don't they?!

And with regards to walking you down the aisle you need to do what you and Chris feel is best hun. One way of dealing with it (and this is HIGHLY CONTROVERSIAL!) would be to be upfront with your nan and tell her what you are doing and say if she wants to play up then everyone will ignore her. Tell her if she wants to do something stupid like pop a load of pills that you will help her (i.e. go out and buy them for her, put them out ready for her to take, hand her a glass of water) just to shock her into realising that it is YOUR day and not hers. You can probably tell from how I would deal with someone like her that I really don't like attention seekers who would want to deliberately want to take away from someone else's special day. It's not fair that people should have to deal with shit like that when planning their dream day. Anyway, I'm sure you will deal with it in a much nicer way than I would!!! And you have plenty of time to sort it out.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you always give the best advice hun

and btw I love your dress, it's so pretty :D

What I'll probably do with regards to my nan is lead by example and ignore her dramatics if she starts anything. I just can't be doing with any hassle from her, so I'll probably put my moh on reflecting duty and keeping her away from me. 

I still have no idea how to approach the idea of who to walk me down the aisle. I can honestly 100% picture my dad's friend walking me down the aisle, but my uncles, or my grandad, I really just don't see it :shrug:

I'm a happy girly today though, 2 of the bridesmaid headdresses arrived today and my bridezilla notebook :haha:

Here's one of the headdresses

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110705-00058-1.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Snapshot_20110705-1.jpg

And here's my funky bridezilla book :haha:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110705-00059-1.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110705-00060-1.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110705-00061-1.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110705-00062-1.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110705-00063-1.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110705-00064-1.jpg


----------



## Smile181c

Oops my bad  replace 'mum' with 'nan' when reading my comment  

the headdress is lovely :) mine are quite similar! but I don't know if I'll be using them yet. All depends on how I want the flowergirls hair to be like!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll probably ask them to have their hair down and then have it wavy, kinda like this?

https://www.ayushveda.com/magazine/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Long-Curly-Hair-Styles.jpg

or this

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_30PRmkOl4ro/S1mdZ9iVKxI/AAAAAAAAZk4/83LxCk3JFe0/s400/kate_hudson300x400.jpg


----------



## mummymunch

Emmy where did you order the headbands from?did they have purple? Theyre so cute!


----------



## EmmyReece

They have purple roses hun which look really pretty :D either small roses or large ones :thumbup:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...110&var=570023796952&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Hi hun, how are things going? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah things are good thanks hun, just waiting for Monday to come around so we can get the deposit paid :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

:happydance::happydance: x


----------



## NuKe

:happydance: i was in accessorize today and had a look about for daisy headbands but they didnt have any :(


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been a busy girl this afternoon, been messing about on the computer and made myself a new avatar :haha:

I think this week is going to be one of those that completely drags where the time takes ages to pass. I'm dying to get to the hotel and take loads of piccys. I'm just so completely in love with the place, even driving past the little lane that leads down to it gives me butterflies. :cloud9:

I feel like I need to be doing something :rofl: I might work on the guest list just so that I feel like I've done something useful :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

Made myself stay up and do some work on the guest list and it's increased to 112 people :shock:

I keep thinking I've forgotten people, which I'm dreading as I can't afford to put any extras on the list :haha: I know not everyone will be able to come so it won't be 112 people coming, but still, it's a lot of people :rofl:

Bed time now, I'm sooooooo tired :sleep:


----------



## mummymunch

My guest list is 104 atm! X


----------



## NuKe

god u ladies are popular!! although... if we had invited barrys whole family... we'd be talking 200+ people on his side :shock:


----------



## honeybee2

wow thats alot of people!


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep :shock: 

That's with most of our families and some friends too. Though what's worrying me is Chris doesn't have many friends and his family is small compared to mine so it's going to seem to me that it's just my party :blush:


----------



## Tarkwa

Wow, your numbers make mine look pitiful! I think there was about 43 people (including me and DH!) at our wedding. We invited lots more (25 or so) in the evening but about half turned up (a load of my family were poorly so couldn't make it :(). Emmy, if you are really worried about numbers and keeping the cost down (sorry if I'm repeating what others have said) the way most people do it is to invite only the very closest family and friends to the day and everyone else to the evening. I know your set up will be slightly different because you want a buffet rather than a sit down, but it's just a thought hun as I know you are watching the pennies.
The guest list is probably one of the hardest things to do for a wedding actually, so getting to grips with it early on is great - but beware, it may well change over time!!! At least with a buffet you don't need to worry about table plans - that was my nightmare!
xxx


----------



## mummymunch

Mine is close friends and family too emmy, i have 28 first cousins! Whereas daniel doesnt have any cousins etc he has about 7 people in his family!


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah that's what I'm thinking, just sooooo pleased I don't have the hassle of table plans. The way we've seen it is that because we're having the buffet that we might as well invite everyone to the ceremony (the room takes 130 people). I really hope it doesn't grow anymore because I'd be worried about how we'd fit them all in :shock: Though I am severely tempted to try and cut it down somehow from my side, though I really have no idea where I'll do it from :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

mummymunch said:


> Mine is close friends and family too emmy, i have 28 first cousins! Whereas daniel doesnt have any cousins etc he has about 7 people in his family!

that sounds like Barry's family!!! His Granny has 6 kids, 28 grandkids (inc barry), 32 GREAT grandkids and 1 great-great grandson!!!:wacko:

(and thats just on one side!!) my family consists of- me, my parents, my brother, one uncle and 3 cousins. that's IT.


----------



## Traskey

I think it often has more of one side than the other, especially if one of you has a big family. I wouldn't worry about the mix, as long as Chris has everyone he wants with him on the day it doesnt matter if you have more.


----------



## EmmyReece

Aaaaahhhh I'm so excited I could scream :wohoo:

Chris is making a compromise and letting us book the holiday at the beginning of August. Which means we'll know when we'll be looking at being able to buy the wedding rings :happydance:

I love, love, love the hotel that we're looking at, and then we're going to request a top floor room with a pool view. 

I can't believe how excited I am :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Yay for holidays!! :happydance:

My family is massive compared to Matt's family as well! but he has more friends than me so it balances out a bit  I'm a billy no mates! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

This is where we'll be staying :happydance:

Club Exelsior Jr Apartments

I know it doesn't look like much, but it's been updated, the pool has a bigger slide (which I might even try out this time as last time we went I was scared my big backside would get stuck :haha:). And we'll be getting up at 08.00 each morning, because last time we had the pool to ourselves each morning for at least 45 minutes :happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

aww so jealous of your holiday!!

100+ is alot!

We're having 75 and about 90 at night!


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't see all of them saying yes, but I still feel like I need to trim it down :rofl:

Really can't wait to get the holiday booked, another little incentive to keep me at the weight loss :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Looks lovely Emmy!

The more incentives the better :wohoo:


----------



## EmmyReece

Am feeling really icky tonight :cry:

Got a pounding headache and tummy ache, so I have a feeling af isn't going to be too far away, which is really annoying because I have weigh in on friday with the nurse and I've worked really hard, but I'm so bloated too that I know even if I have lost something it's not going to be much :nope:

Chris is taking me home once he's sorted Mum out for the night (he's on night duty, normally I stay with him and sleep on a mattress in mum's front room), which means I have the house (and the bed!!!) to myself tonight.

Very, very excited for Monday, I really can't wait to see the venue again. Am really hoping that the sun is out so I can get lots and lots of piccies to wow you guys with :happydance:

Ooohhh and I've been talking to Chris, I *MIGHT *be able to increase the budget on my dress and have an original Alfred Angelo dress, it just depends on how good with money we are from now until when I start trying dresses on :cloud9:

I think what I'll do is wait until we get back from Turkey next year before I try anything on as I'll have an amazing tan and it'll give me a chance to see how the wedding dress will look properly, as I'm hoping I'll have a good tan (without spray tan) when we get married as I catch the sun really easily :happydance:

5 SLEEPS TO GO :wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

twiggy56 said:


> aww so jealous of your holiday!!
> 
> 100+ is alot!
> 
> We're having 75 and about 90 at night!

It is alot! We're having 35 for the meal and 45-50 more for the evening, so around 80 in total.. ours is positively tiny in comparison :haha:


----------



## Tiff

It will probably be okay! Our original guest list was 140 people, I think maaaaaybe 100 people if not less will come. We've actually started inviting more people now as others have backed out. So far we're at about 20 people who are "no" for our wedding.

THAT place looks LUSH!!! OMG!!! Gonna be such an awesome time!!! :wohoo:

:happydance: with potentially being able to get an original AA dress. See, instead of doing your vacay in Turkey you should have done it here! Your money is worth almost double so you could technically get an AA dress for half the price!!! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:haha: but we're getting the wedding rings from Turkey, plus I was determined to have a holiday away in the sun next year :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Had a dream about the wedding last night :sleep:

But it was only about the ceremony music :haha: I dreamt of the perfect song for when we sign the register and now I can't remember what it was in my dream :dohh:

Just seen that the hotel we're going to next year has a fantastic jewellry shop on site, so we're going to have a nosey there and see if we can find our wedding rings, but then if we don't we can always go down into town and have a look round the shops there :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been very creative tonight, I've had a fab offer from Vistaprint for 100 free postcards and I wanted to do something different to normal r.s.v.p cards, but Chris wouldn't let me so we're having to go with this :dohh:

We look forward to celebrating with you
Please respond by
.............................................
__ I / We Accept with pleasure
__ Number attending
__ I / We Decline with regret

So I then decided to have a play around with the computer and make a little design for an R.S.V.P postcard. 

And I came up with this :blush:
 



Attached Files:







rsvp template.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## honeybee2

ooo I wish I could tan easy! not fair :sulk: my freckles just join up!


----------



## Traskey

Yay for being a computer whizz!

Bet you can't wait for your holiday to come quick :D


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm really, really excited for it. Just got to wait now until we can book it.

Am really pleased with how the r.s.v.ps turned out :happydance: can't wait for them to be delivered


----------



## mummymunch

I need to make my rsvp's too. we have a few with our invites, but to buy enough to fill all the invites it will cost us but £40, but i cant find a butterfly anything like on the invite :( i wish i had your computer skills!

Also, im probably going to order the same headband as you for emily (in purple) if thats ok?! x


----------



## Traskey

I got all sorts of things for free from Vistaprint when we got married. A free pvc banner to put outside the venue (you could put yours at the bottom of the lane or something). Free new name and address cards, stickers, all we paid was postage and if you're not in a hurry that was only a little bit.


----------



## EmmyReece

Of course that's ok hun :thumbup: if you like them then go for it :D

I've found vistaprint do generally come up with some good offers every now and then, and if you can get the free postcards offer then that's brill. I think more of me and Chris comes through on the image I made if that makes sense?

Very, very excited ... 3 sleeps to go until I see our venue again :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got this really bad feeling that I'm not going to sleep over the next 3 nights because of all the excitement :blush:

I'm just dying for everything to be official and for us to have our date set in stone :happydance:

Can't wait for the r.s.v.ps to arrive and to be able to put them in my little wedding box (which is going to have to get loads bigger at the rate I'm stocking up on things).

Going to try and go through the guest list again so that I can get the save the dates ordered once I've heard back from the registrar that our date is pencilled in :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

hahah awww your so excited!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I probably sound a bit over excited :haha:

It's just at the moment, although I've paid for a few things like return address labels, rsvps, some things for the bridesmaids, it still doesn't seem *real *if that makes sense? :shrug:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> I've been very creative tonight, I've had a fab offer from Vistaprint for 100 free postcards and I wanted to do something different to normal r.s.v.p cards, but Chris wouldn't let me so we're having to go with this :dohh:
> 
> We look forward to celebrating with you
> Please respond by
> .............................................
> __ I / We Accept with pleasure
> __ Number attending
> __ I / We Decline with regret
> 
> So I then decided to have a play around with the computer and make a little design for an R.S.V.P postcard.
> 
> And I came up with this :blush:

The postcard looks pretty hun x


----------



## Smile181c

Aw the post cards look ace! :thumbup:

I don't think any of it is gonna seem real until the wedding day haha xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm so annoyed!!!! I've been on at Chris to get our holiday booked for next year so we can choose the rings we want and he's been putting it off and putting it off and now there's only one cheapo date available :grr: And I don't think he's going to give in and let me book the last cheap date available so we won't be able to go to the hotel that I want :sad2:


----------



## honeybee2

plenty of time though hun and there are loads of lovely ring boutiques around!


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: well I've told him that we're going to pay the difference and still go for the hotel I want. I sound like a spoilt cow, but I like the place, it's not too far out of town, but not too close, it gets good reviews and we had a good time there last time we went.

I'm going to treat myself to a body scrub and body butter on Monday try and get my skin in better condition :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Aww, sorry Emmy.

Hope he sees sense and books it soon or he can pay the extra :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: that's what I've told him, that it'll be him paying the extra.

I can't believe how close Monday is. This time tomorrow we'll be at home, I'll have had a shower (and plucked my eyebrows), sorted out my clothes and will have my phone on charge so I can take lots of piccies :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been thinking about the outfits for the best man, ushers etc and rather than hire suits for them at £57 a throw, I was thinking, letting them wear their own suits and buying them a yellow tie to wear? I've spotted these that I like the look of ...

Light Yellow Tie


----------



## mummymunch

Thats what i may do too emmy, although i think i'd like waistcoats so i'll get them, and the cravat and they can wear their own black suits! Although the OH wants to wear purple converse, and wants the ushers to wear them aswell, they're £40 a pop!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Ebay might be worth a try for the converse hun :thumbup:

I'm in two minds about maybe having a room each at the hotel for me and Chris the night before the wedding. Car hire is soooooo expensive, so I'm very tempted to book 2 hotel rooms for us, but then it means I can't get ready for the wedding with mum, really not sure what to do :shrug:


----------



## mummymunch

Is there any chance you could get a black cab? thats what my aunt did- i'm not hiring a car, nobody is going to see me get to the church so im just gonna go with whoever will take me! i'd love a horse and carriage though, that'd be nice!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm really tempted to just get on the minibus with my cousins, I just don't want loads of people seeing me before the ceremony :blush: Going to have to have a nosey round and see what options there are :thumbup: Chris is definitely staying the night before the wedding though as he''ll be under strict instructions as to how I want the place setting up :rofl:


----------



## mummymunch

Could you get the mini bus to come and get you afterthey have dropped your cousins off? x


----------



## EmmyReece

We're about 45 minutes away so it would take an hour and a half :dohh: I might go in mum's car with her and one of the bridesmaids and follow on after the mini bus


----------



## EmmyReece

Just checked the weather for tomorrow and it's apparently going to be nice and sunny, which means I should be able to get brilliant pics of the venue tomorrow :wohoo:

Omg, I can't believe it, 1 more sleep to go, and this time tomorrow everything will be official as we'll have paid the deposit :shock:

The guest list has increased yet again - we're now on 115 people because Chris says we have to invite his cousins' partners (even though we've never met them) :shrug: At this rate there isn't going to be enough seats.

I've also decided that I'm definitely asking my dad's best mate to walk me down the aisle. There was some drama last night with my uncle that lives in China, which has made me not want to ask him. And my grandad has already walked his 3 daughters down the aisle, and Uncle Adam has Jodie that he can walk down the aisle. So I'm going to go with Big Patrick (he's called Big Patrick because Dad had 2 friends called Patrick and then he named my brother Patrick, so there's Big Patrick, Middle Patrick and Little Patrick :rofl:). And I have to say I feel a lot more relaxed about it because I can really picture him walking me down the aisle :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

How exciting Emmy!!!!!!!!

Glad the weather is going to be fab. Can't wait to see your pics and have whomever you like walking you down the aisle. Don't let them make you have someone else if you don't want.


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm honestly at the point where I'm considering not inviting this one uncle or any of my aunties on dad's side :nope:

https://www.babyandbump.com/home-life-relationships/669130-omg-my-family-lately.html

I've just had enough of it all ...


----------



## mossip

Stalking...... Im gonna have a quick read back and have a catch up :) xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Aw hun :hugs: 

Sometimes people just think of themselves and don't realise that their actions affect other people! I have a lot of issues with that in my family too :flower: 

Try not to let it get you down, they should be picking petty fights with you and your brother, especially this time of year, like you said xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Just about ready to leave to go pay the deposit will update properly later when we get back, not feeling as excited as I should, but I think recent events have a lot to do with that :(

Anyhoo, stuff them, I'm paying my wedding deposit today :happydance: Phone is all charged ready to take piccies, can't wait to show off my gorgeous venue :wohoo:


----------



## Smile181c

Oooh venue day! So exciting! Cant wait to see pics :happydance: and you're right....stuff them!


----------



## LesleyP

Can't wait to see pics :D xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Well we're back, it's all official we're getting married on 20th July 2013 :wohoo:

I am soooooo completely and utterly in love with our venue and we discovered a little hidden gem today, they have a pond, with a little shelter thing on it :cloud9: I love, love, love the whole place.

I've just got home and logged on to my e-mails to find they have reserved us the bridal suite, with a four poster bed :shock: with their compliments for the night of the wedding :cloud9: 

So I have lots of photos uploading at the moment, 26 to be precise so I'll update my thread title and then once the piccies are done I'll post some up.

Oooohhh and I've been in touch with registrar to ask her to pencil our date in :wohoo:


----------



## Scamp

OMG :happydance::happydance: So glad you loved it hun :cloud9:
I'm soooo happy for you. Can't wait to see the pics :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Argh, this comp is doing my head in ... I'm going to resize the pics on the computer and then re upload them :grr:

Sorry ladies they'll brb lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: the computer hasn't resized the pics for me even though I've just spend 20 minutes resizing them on photobucket


----------



## Scamp

Oh hun it's absolutely stunning! :cloud9:
The view is fantastic. If you get the Alfred Angelo dress it'll go with the venue as well! 
I'm so happy for you, you're really going to get your fairytale wedding xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Did you see the Snow White display??? 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed the dress suits me as I'd find that really funny having the Snow White dress :haha:


----------



## Scamp

Yeah, that's what I thought as soon as I saw it :happydance: The venue and dress match :happydance: x


----------



## mummymunch

awh it looks lush :)


----------



## EmmyReece

** Edit ** It's finally worked so I've put the pics in rows of 4

As I said before, the first pic is the one where the window where we'll get married looks out on.

I haven't taken any of pics of the inside as I was in too much of a hurry to get outside :blush:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00083.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00084.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00085.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00086.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00087.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00088.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00089.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00090.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00091.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00092.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00093.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00094.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00095.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00096.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00097.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00098.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00099.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00100.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00101.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00102.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00103.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00104.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00105.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00106.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00107.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00108.jpg


----------



## Scamp

Pics were fine hun :haha: 
How excited are you now? :happydance::happydance::happydance:
x


----------



## EmmyReece

Even more excited as the registrar has been back in touch and we're booked in for 5.00pm on the 20th July for the wedding, though the registrar will arrive at the venue at 4.30 pm :wohoo:


----------



## Scamp

:happydance::wohoo::yipee::yipee: 
They're so expensive aint they! I couldn't believe it when we found out the price :haha: x


----------



## EmmyReece

I know :shock: we're even having to pay £50 extra for a saturday wedding :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

:shock:

Have you had the meeting with them yet? We had to show them our i.d etc xx


----------



## Tiff

Looks incredible!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw hun the venue looks amazing! I love the little bridge the best :) Eek! Got a proper date now!! xx


----------



## leash27

Yey!!!

I am so excited you have a date!!!!!

Have you told your families yet??

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I've told my mum, but we're going to wait until we have the save the dates ready then we're going to go visit his family and tell them so I can finally start posting things on facebook :rofl:

Going to order the save the dates tomorrow :cloud9: The store I want to order from is closed today, so got to wait until tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm so in love with the little bit around the pond, it just looks like something you'd see in a movie :cloud9: And we didn't even know about it until today :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: Chris is letting me design the save the date magnets and order them from vista print. Am sooooo excited, going to try and get the design to match the rsvp card that will go in the formal invitations :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

outisde looks very tranquile and lovely! Did you not get any of the actual building?? Congrats on booking it!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Right I was just reading through, got to page 8 and realised I knew the answer to some peoples question over why a wedding breakfast is called a wedding breakfast.

It is obviously a three course meal but it's called breakfast as it's your first meal as a married person and therefore you are breaking your fast since being married ;) dates back to Tudorish times :thumbup: now I'm back to reading :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

And oh my! I love outside!!! :cloud9: that's perfect! x


----------



## EmmyReece

I completely forgot pics of the actual building, I was too excited :dohh:

But their website is 

https://plasdolguog.co.uk/

There's some more piccies of the actual building there :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Emmy, the pics look gorgeous. Looks a fantastic place to get married :happydance:

:wohoo: for a date :)


----------



## honeybee2

ooo i adore the venue!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Save the date magnets are all done and ordered from vistaprint :happydance: Just got to order some mini white envelopes from ebay for them :thumbup:

I've saved myself about £10 by doing it this way and it means I have some spending money for myself this week, though it will probably go on something weddingy :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







save the date.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## twiggy56

Looks amazing hun! Love the bridge! X


----------



## mummymunch

Your wedding is 2 days after my 22nd birthday :) also can you link me to the envelopes? i've been looking for some for our magnets and can't fin any good ones! x


----------



## EmmyReece

Here you go hun :thumbup:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/50-Small-Whi...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1285127469688123608

For anyone who loves The Body Shop, they have a 50% discount code that's meant to work until tomorrow lunchtime, I ordered myself a few bits with it (including a nail buffer thing to try sort my nails out), got £20 worth of stuff for £10 including free delivery :happydance:

The code is HELLO50


----------



## mummymunch

Ah fab and not too expensive! :) 

I loooove the body shop but i have noooo money :( i love their orange stuff i think they still do it! im an avon rep so settle for that atm!
I do have 2 massive boxes of lush though that i haven't used!

Btw now i know when are where your getting married, im gonna attend :p


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: as long as you don't take the guest list over 130 or you won't have anywhere to sit :haha:

I lurve ebay at the moment, keep finding little bits and bobs that'll be perfect for the wedding. Chris has put me on a ban for the rest of this week though as he says I should use my money on me and get myself a few treats, I've gotta love the man, even though he can be a pain in the backside at times :haha:

Am sooooo excited, it still feels quite weird knowing that it's all official and I finally have a date and time for the wedding eek!!


----------



## mummymunch

It's nice isn't it :) we have the church booked but can't book our reception until next year :s

I have found the cutest little flower girl baskets on ebay:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wire-heart-b...rations_Occasions_ET&var=&hash=item7914b7a78f

My dress will probably come from ebay too unless i get a good deal at a shop! 

I mean we'll take 3 places, the OH will have to drive and i'll have to bring Emily :p but e could all sit on 1 chair?!:p

You'll be under the 2 year mark soon, i felt so much better when it was 1 year (11 months) but it was nice :) 

You should treat yourself! its my birthday on monday and the oh keeps asking what i want, i tell him just a lie in, nothing that costs money :p


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww bless him, mine has had to go to the police station this morning to make a witness statement because we saw a german man drag his boy from the car hit him round the head and then kick him :sick:

Ohhhhh yeah, just over a week and I'll have less than 2 years to go :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Love the magnets :happydance:

Good on your for going to the police! I'm not sure they or ss will do anything tbh but at least the little boy will be watched. 

xx


----------



## Twiglet

Oh ladies, go to the dress shops in January, I got mine in the January sales then and it was reduced from £985 to £95 and it's an amazing dress, if I'd have gone in the next day it'd have cost me £985 :shock:


----------



## EmmyReece

Paid a bit extra for delivery, so they should take about a fortnight to arrive :happydance: and the little envelopes should be here either late this week or early next week :thumbup:

I've spotted a funky little underwater camera that I might buy to take to Turkey next year so we can take some pictures in the pool and on the jeep safari (for the first 30 minutes, you go off roading and have water fights with the other jeeps :rofl: ) and for when we go on a boat trip too. 

Going to look at getting the mobile hairdresser out to do something about my hair and tidy it up a bit. Really don't want any taking off the length as I want to try and grow it for the wedding (though no idea how long that will last as I get bored of long hair and always cut it short :dohh: ). This is the length it is now ...
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110620-00020.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

Twiglet said:


> Oh ladies, go to the dress shops in January, I got mine in the January sales then and it was reduced from £985 to £95 and it's an amazing dress, if I'd have gone in the next day it'd have cost me £985 :shock:

Ooohhh thanks for the tip hun :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

The length it is now really suits you :thumbup: x


----------



## EmmyReece

I need it to grow a bit more so I'll be able to curl it for the wedding :thumbup: But will probably just get the hairdresser to tidy it up for me :happydance:

I've spotted so many photo opportunities at the hotel I might make a list of what I definitely want later on. I can't believe I didn't know about the pond last time we went, so I'm completely over the moon that we've found it :wohoo:

And I have to say how much easier it is to focus on the diet now that I actually have the date confirmed and pencilled in with the registrar :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

*Must Have Picture Shot List*

Here I want pictures of

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00083.jpg


 The bridal party
 Chris and I
 The bridal party jumping
 Everyone who's turned up
 Futher down the lawn there's a little ledge, I want a pic of me and Chris peeking over it and one of us kissing

Here I want 

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00085.jpg


 Separate pictures of me and Chris on the bench
 Pictures of us sat together

Here I want

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00088.jpg


 Pictures of us walking down the path separately
 Pictures of us walking down the path together

If I get my Snow White dress, I HAVE to have a picture done here

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00090.jpg

Here I want

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00095.jpg


 Pictures of us walking down the bank
 Pictures of us running down the bank

Here I want

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00096.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00098.jpg


 Picture of me in the little hut on my own
 Picture of Chris walking on the path to me
 Picture of us both in the little hut
 Picture of Chris on his own in the hut
 Picture of me walking away from Chris in the hut
 Picture of us together walking away from the hut

Here I want

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00105.jpg


 Picture of me paddling (if warm enough and I'll have to be extra careful)
 Picture of us further down stream

Here I want

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00103.jpg


 Picture of me walking along the bridge towards the camera
 Picture of Chris walking along the bridge towards the camera
 Picture of me walking away from the camera and looking back
 Picture of Chris walking away from the camera and looking back
 Picture of Chris leading me across the bridge

And finally here I want

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00108.jpg


 Picture of Chris, Best Man and Ushers walking up the drive
 Picture of me and the Bridesmaids walking up the drive
 Picture of me and Chris walking down the drive


----------



## Amy-Lea

Pictures will be great!


----------



## EmmyReece

Amy-Lea said:


> Pictures will be great!

Thanks hun :thumbup:

Am soooo tempted to see if we can save for a professional photographer as I really don't want to stress my brother out with my rather demanding list :dohh:

I might ask him to bring his camera anyway to take some shots for us :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Really wish Chris' parents know about the wedding so I can put pics of my venue up on facebook :rofl:

He still wants to wait until we have the save the date magnets before we say anything :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

They'll look so nice hun!!!! Aww, I'm super happy for you.


----------



## Lisa84

Hey hun just noticed u have set ur date for 20th July 2013. We get married on the 20th July 2012 :) 

We will have the same anniversary :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I'm sooooo excited ... just over a week and you'll only have a year left to wait


----------



## Lisa84

Yup i know im so excited too. Really need to get my arse into gear. We booked our weddin as far in advance as u have booked yours and its just flown by and we still have loads to decide. I havent even sent out save the dates yet :shrug:

i know u have plans and ideas but definately get stuff sorted hun coz the time really does fly by :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got the save the dates ordered, I'm going to send them out as soon as they arrive, going to try and budget my money to save for a professional photographer as I think my brother is a bit stressed thinking his pics will be the only ones I have :dohh:

I've also been buying things in, like headdresses for the bridesmaids, and have got one of their bracelets :thumbup: Have spotted some fantastic yellow ties on ebay that I'm thinking of buying - £1.99 each and then for 6 of them it's something like £3.49 postage and packaging :D


----------



## Lisa84

We have got the photographer, suits ordered and the string quartet thats it :(

we are lucky we are gettin help from both sets of parents so could get a decent photographer but before they offered to help i said to david that i didnt care what i had to cut back on in other areas i was havin a photographer! Photographs are the memories of the day and you want them to be fab hun!! Im sure ur brother would do a fab job but like u said its alot of pressure xxx


----------



## Tasha

I have been reading this on and off day, caught up now. It sounds fab, I love, love, love the venue. Also love the snow white dress. You wedding is going to be so pretty :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: Tasha, welcome to my wedding ramblings lol

Lisa, I had started a photographer savings pot, but had to nab the first £10 I'd put in it because I'd come across a fantastic deal on ebay :dohh: I've promised myself that I WILL put away at least £30 next week :blush:

Just got 6 yellow ties for my brothers, whoever gives me away, Chris' dad, Chris' brother and the best man for £15 including postage, and it's the perfect shade of yellow that I wanted too :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







yellow ties.png
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Smile181c

Yay :) That is a lovely shade hun :thumbup: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

It just seems the perfect shade of yellow :happydance:

Just had a bit of a "discussion" with Chris over photographs. He's saying he doesn't want any pictures taken on his own, which means I'm going to look like a right poser if I have pictures done on my own :(

Mum says one of my Dad's friends would be honoured to do a lot of our photos for us and that he's really good with the camera too, but I'm worrying as to whether I'll feel awkward doing the posey pictures in front of him :wacko:

Though I did find this lady online and she does a 7 hour package for £500, really love some of the photos that she's done :thumbup:

https://www.lowripendrell.com/Lowri.../Galleries_&_Availability/Pages/Weddings.html


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh what a night :rofl: Let's start off with something nice :thumbup:

I've sent an enquiry in to the photographer that I've found asking if she could show me anymore examples of her work, what areas of wales she covers, whether she would want a deposit or the full amount up front. I hope she gets back to me soon as I really like her work, I'm going to link a few pictures that she's done that I really like


Spoiler
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270306_231497386874894_100000439048816_866366_5549986_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/262073_231496220208344_100000439048816_866295_6773372_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/262090_231495343541765_100000439048816_866245_4702087_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/165143_188459357845364_100000439048816_601080_6630324_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/180985_189384024419564_100000439048816_606471_5904992_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/166867_189384531086180_100000439048816_606503_5780089_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/166654_189384617752838_100000439048816_606507_7205197_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/167832_189384781086155_100000439048816_606515_3449525_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/169003_189384901086143_100000439048816_606520_1207867_n.jpg

On a slightly worse note, I don't think there's any chance of my uncle and his family coming to the wedding. To cut a long story short, he's fell out with my 26 year old brother over a comment he put on his facebook page, and then my uncle got mum involved, and because he didn't like what my mum said he told her stay away from him and his family :wacko:

And to top it all off, Mum thinks my dad's friend will be too shy to actually give me away :cry:


----------



## mossip

:hugs: Aww hunny thats shocking about your uncle. I hope you's can sort it out before the wedding xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I know 2 years is a long time to wait, but there's a heck of a lot of bad feeling at the moment, and he really hasn't helped matters by saying that what my brother does isn't a real job (he's a carer like me) :(


----------



## mossip

Being a carer is a bliddy hard job!!! Stew has epilepsy and when he's bad its a nightmare. He's totally wrong there. xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Just really can't be bothered with him :grr: The way I'm trying to look at it is that it's his loss not ours, espescially given the way he obviously thinks about us looking after mum :shrug:

Anyhoo I will not let knobs like that bring me down ...

I have a wedding to plan :wohoo: :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Good on you for not letting them get you down hun :flower:

You don't need people like that around you on the most important day in your life!

Love the photographs, and she's quite cheap for a photographer isn't she! x


----------



## EmmyReece

I know, I was quite shocked when I saw her prices :shock:

Just got to wait for her to get back in touch with me now :happydance:

I need to find out from my venue if we're allowed confetti as I've seen some venues have a no confetti policy :wacko: If it's a problem, I'll buy those bubbles pots for people (but I might just buy them anyway as I think the kids will like them) :D

I keep opening the pictures of the venue :blush: It's such a beautiful place and I feel really lucky to have found it :wohoo:


----------



## Smile181c

It's a lovely venue :) And I think the bubbles are a great idea - they'd look so fun on the photos!


----------



## EmmyReece

So excited, just been on the Thomas Cook website and our holiday is slowly coming down in price :wohoo:

I'm still booking it at the beginning of August because the sooner we do it, the sooner I can get our request in to be put in the Jr Apartments and the sooner we can request a pool facing room on one of the higher floors :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got a feeling today is going to be a day of up and downs :dohh:

Just got to mum's and there was a parcel waiting for me and it seemed to be the ties, so I thought "yay I can add them to the wedding box when we go home later". I've opened the parcel and the fabric is disgusting, it's like dishcloth material. I could honestly cry as I spent the last of my carer's allowance from this week on them.

Chris says we *SHOULD *use them as dishcloths, but it's really upset me :nope:


----------



## mummymunch

Send them back, tell them they are poor quality :( can u take a pic and put them up so we can compare to the pic u posted from the site x


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah, put some comparison pics up hun - you should send them back and get a refund! xx


----------



## mossip

I gree send them back and get a refund. I hate it when things are not how/what they should be xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't got my phone with me so can't take any pics :( 

They're well made, just not the type of material that I was expecting :grr:


----------



## Traskey

Aww sorry Emmy :hugs: 

I would send them back if the p&p is less than the refund!


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris has just taken a look at the picture on ebay and he says they look about the same and that because it's my mistake he'll re sell them on ebay for me. Arghhhhh I'm such an idiot for getting all excited thinking I'd found the perfect shade for the ties :(

I'm going to buy a white satin £1.45 tie and a small pack of Dylon and see if I can get the shade that I want, then if for some reason it doesn't work I'll have only wasted about £4 :shrug:

Got myself a new book to read tonight - "What No One Tells The Bride" - the front of the book says "Surviving the wedding, sex after the honeymoon, second thoughts, wedding cake freezer burn, becoming your mother, screaming about money, maintaining your identity and being blissfully happy despite it all" :rofl:


----------



## Lisa84

Sorry about the rubbish quality ties hun. The only bad thing about ebay i think.

As for the no confetti thing our venue has that policy too and our photographer suggested taking sparklers and doing a night shot of guest in a row waving sparklers over us as we go through. He showed us an example and it looked fab!! Just a thought.....

Also our venuw has a no confetti policy but will allow you to throw it just outside the grounds but still in full view of the hotel so for photo purposes you still have the confetti shot xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Lisa84 said:


> As for the no confetti thing our venue has that policy too and our photographer suggested taking sparklers and doing a night shot of guest in a row waving sparklers over us as we go through. He showed us an example and it looked fab!! Just a thought.....

Oooohhhh I really like that idea :thumbup:

I think I'm more gutted about the fact that the ties were the perfect shade of yellow :dohh: Which is daft as I should be more annoyed about spending the last of my money for the week :rofl:

I want to do more wedding stuff, but can't think of anything I can do :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

I think i have left it this long to do things because i was scared that if i bought anything i would change my mind on what i wanted.

I just properly started getting the wheels in motion this week and have started booking things and ordering samples xx


----------



## mummymunch

If you cant have confetti ask if you could have lavender? Or petals x


----------



## leash27

Boo to the rubbish ties! This is why I am always so cautious to buy things online, I like to see things myself and touch them (I sound like a right perv lol). I am going to order some colour and material swatches for the cravats so I know what I am getting. Couldnt you do that Emmy? The swatches are sometimes free too!! Just an idea?!

No confetti policy? Why have I never heard of this before? My venue better not say that to us? Imagine having to tell all the guests that there is no confetti allowed, my nan would probably do it anyway!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

We had material swatches for Chris' sage cravat, but the ties for best man etc we're having to get from ebay because at £57 a pop, we thought we should save the money if we could. But will have a look and see if I can find somewhere that does fabric swatches :thumbup:

I suppose if needs be I can have a look in London for ties for them all, just don't know if they'll have yellow with it being more of a summery colour :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

Right :thumbup: I've just found these ties, and I actually really like them, the pictures are clear and I can see it's the fabric I want. I've sent the seller a message asking if they can get a close up of the light yellow ones for me, and as they're bogof I should be able to order them on Monday :happydance:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150405172887


----------



## Traskey

Like the ties but love the book more :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I might do a bit of a must have song list tonight for when we choose a dj :rofl:

Also going to look for a nail strengthener and maybe price up an eyelash growth stimulator as mine are horrible and stubby, and I want nic fluttery eyelashes for when the wedding comes around :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Awww hun im doing falsies for my nails and eyelashes! I love false eyelashes they are fab!!!

I havent thought about any other music other than the first dance. I like a bit of cheese tho so some summer of 69/ living on a prayer medley may come out lol xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd probably mess up if I did false eyelashes :dohh: end up with one end halfway up my eyelid :rofl: Though I might try and copy what the girls on Pixiwoo do and use tweezers to put them in place :D

I'm not going to have anything left to do if I carry on with my little lists etc :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Wish i was as organised as you :shrug:

i dont mean the ones u do yourself in a strip im talkin about the ones u can get done at the beauticians. They put them on individually so dont look fake they just blend in with your normal lashes. I cant do the strip ones either. They always end up a mile away from my lashes lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ah I thought you meant the ones you did yourself lol

I really need to drag Chris to Cheshire Oaks so I can see if their cosmetics outlet does MAC stuff so I can get practising on my make up, am feeling really nervous about it as I hardly ever wear make up :dohh:


----------



## mummymunch

You can get false lashes that have a string on them so they are easy to place :) i think loreal have a lash enhancer thats apparently quite good! X


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

The photographer has been in touch.

The deposit is £100 and the rest is to be paid a month before the wedding :thumbup:

I'll need about two weeks to get the money together, but omg, I am sooooooo tempted. She seems really nice and she has sent me a link to some more of her albums and the work she does is brilliant :thumbup:

If I was to book her all day it would be £695, or we could book her for 8 hours at £550, or even 7 at £500 and we would get a cd of copyright free images that we would be able to print as and when we wanted and could then make our own wedding album with our favourite images :happydance:

I'm just not sure how long to book her for :wacko: The wedding starts at 17.00, and then I'm guessing the party will go on until midnight, and that's 7 hours gone already, but I'm sure she wouldn't actually need to stay until midnight. What does everyone think?


----------



## Lisa84

I think that sounds really good hun. I think 7 hours would be plenty if the wedding doesnt start till 17.00. I mean by 12 oclock i can imagine people are gonna be fairly drunk and not capable of takin a nice photo anyway lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah that's what I'm thinking, but it would make for some funny pictures :haha: 

It's about 40 minutes drive from my mum's house (I don't know if she'd include that in her time or not), but I think 8 hours should be absolutely plenty of time to take some piccies of me getting ready, then time to get to the venue and take piccies of people arriving and the set up before it all starts :D

And I've seen piccies of one wedding where they hired a bouncy castle and I have to say I'm rather tempted :blush:


----------



## kintenda

I'd say that 7 hours would be plenty if your wedding isn't until 5! You might want to take up a couple of hours before hand with prep photos for you and OH but then you will still have loads of time afterwards! Hurrah! We've just had our final meeting with our photographer (https://www.weddingphotographyincornwall.co.uk/) - so exciting, just cannot wait for it now! It has made a massive difference for us knowing that the photos will be fab!


----------



## Tiff

Most people do ceremony, photos after ceremony, cake cutting and first dances (you and new hubby, you and father, hubby and mother) so I definitely don't think you need to have her there until midnight! :hugs:

Don't forget about getting ready! You'll want your photographer there to get the pics of you getting ready and such, then the pics pre-wedding... etc. I think most people do 1-7pm, but truly depends on need and what you want her for. :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

How are you today hunni? 

I didn't realise the wedding didn't start until later hun, 7 hours is definitely plenty of time.

Did you have a think about your hen night?
What's Chris doing for a stag night?

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Well Chris is saying he doesn't even want a stag do, but I've told him that he has to, even if he goes to Cheshire and goes for a few pints with his brother and whoever he chooses as the best man.

I'm having major trouble trying to choose child friendly hen night ideas (I really want my younger bridesmaids to be able to join us even if it's just for part of it) :wacko: I tried pricing up spas but omg they're expensive :shock:

Yeah we're having a late wedding as it gives people chance to travel across on the day, plus mum can have her afternoon meds, plus I'll have time to sort myself out too :thumbup: I'll get back in touch with the photographer lady and find out how I can get the deposit to her. From the pics I've seen she seems really unobtrusive, and she gets some fantastic shots :thumbup:


----------



## mummymunch

Can you do an at home spa day? get some face packs (or make them!) hair masks but then go out with the older ones that evening? 
Daniel thinks his best man will want to go to newcastle, i've said fine aslong as he stays in the country and doesnt go to a strip club!


----------



## Scamp

If you look online theres always offers for spas :thumbup: 

Or find a beautician that will come to your house and get fake lashes, facials etc done ready for the wedding? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Well, my cousin's fella wants to take him to blackpool and do the stag night there, and I've said as long as he comes back all hair in place then I honestly don't mind :thumbup:

I'd love for us to be able to go to a spa and have a facial each, but might end up having to book a salon for a block of time and take it from there. Either that or just do the dance lessons and then go out for drinks with the older ladies :shrug: Oh and I'm also considering a limo, but that's only a possibility :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> If you look online theres always offers for spas :thumbup:
> 
> Or find a beautician that will come to your house and get fake lashes, facials etc done ready for the wedding? xx

I'd have to choose someone who's got quite a big house, because I think there's something like 15 of us (at the most) that I'm going to be inviting. Do you know of anyone hun as this will be for the Cheshire/Stoke hen night :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Hm, hadn't thought of that. I'll have a think later with you and help you come up with something if you'd like? Might do the housework and dog walk in a min so I can get online sooner and stay until late :thumbup:

Bp sounds really good. That's what Mike is doing, they're all dressing up. They did it last year for his mates stag and all the costumes looked fab. 

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

That sounds like a fantastic idea, Chris wouldn't dress up though as he's too shy, I really have no idea how he'll handle saying his vows in front of everyone :dohh:

I do like the idea of getting a beauty therapist to come to someone's house and do some treatments there :happydance: Am very, very, very tempted by that idea, will figure something out space wise :D


----------



## Lisa84

Hey hun if you have a look on www.wahanda.co.uk they always have really good deals on spa days.

I'm have to rain David in with his stag do. He has grand ideas and so does his best man. All involving alot of money that could be better spent on things like IVF xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Just e-mailed the photographer back to let her know that once I've saved the deposit then I'll be getting in touch with her to get that paid :happydance: I'll then give her some breathing space before I bombard her with my must have photo list :rofl:

Have found a few mobile beauticians in the Cheshire area and have bookmarked their pages, so I'm thinking of maybe having like a pamper afternoon so the younger girls can be involved, then was thinking (if I decide to hire a limo) we could drop the girls back off at their homes so that they get a go in the limo and then the older ladies can go out for a few drinks somewhere :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> Just e-mailed the photographer back to let her know that once I've saved the deposit then I'll be getting in touch with her to get that paid :happydance: I'll then give her some breathing space before I bombard her with my must have photo list :rofl:
> 
> Have found a few mobile beauticians in the Cheshire area and have bookmarked their pages, so I'm thinking of maybe having like a pamper afternoon so the younger girls can be involved, then was thinking (if I decide to hire a limo) we could drop the girls back off at their homes so that they get a go in the limo and then the older ladies can go out for a few drinks somewhere :thumbup:

That sounds like a really good plan hun :thumbup: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Will have to choose someone's house closer to the time :thumbup:

I might arrange to have my eyelashes done at the same time rather than forking out for some expensive lotion that might not even work :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

I think it's definitely worth having eye lashes done by a beautician, they look so good and natural. If I could afford it (it costs £70 at the one I go to) I'd have them done once a month. They last about 2/3 weeks
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah if I had one that lasted 2 - 3 weeks, we could have the hen night about a week before the wedding :D 

Lots of the websites I've found give a list of treatments that you can choose :thumbup: 

Still got to figure out what to do for a hen night with mum :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

Omg :shock:

I want one of these on my hen night :rofl:

https://www.ukemergency.co.uk/fire/dscd0384.jpg


----------



## Lisa84

OMG thats fab!!! :) xx


----------



## honeybee2

amazing!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I keep thinking maybe I'm getting ahead of myself planning hen night and transport etc :dohh:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> I keep thinking maybe I'm getting ahead of myself planning hen night and transport etc :dohh:

Definitely not! It's exciting x


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> I keep thinking maybe I'm getting ahead of myself planning hen night and transport etc :dohh:
> 
> Definitely not! It's exciting xClick to expand...

:blush: thanks hun, and thanks for putting up with me :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

I say plan what you like Emmy. You can always change your mind later. I would check health clubs and salons for hen packages. We went to Esporta and they did everyone some treatments and threw in lunch for a really reasonable price. We could also use the gym and pool. Didn't cost a lot at all!


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been looking into them and it keeps coming up quite expensive ... and Chris' brother's gf would be paying for her treatment and her 2 girls, then a costume for going out, transport and drinks ... I'd feel a bit guilty :(

But I have come across a good website, the lady does eyelash extensions for £45, and she does pamper parties too, where if there's more than 4 people she knocks 10% off :happydance:

https://kkbeautytherapy.vpweb.co.uk/Price-List.html


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: have e-mailed the beautician lady asking about minimum numbers, whether she'd get extra staff in and a few other bits and pieces, and she has pretty much replied to me instantly.

She'd get extra staff members in so that I could invite as many people as I want :happydance:

And she was totally lovely with me getting in touch with her so early as she's starting to plan her own wedding too :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

After a lot of mulling it over with Vici last night on facebook (really not sure how she puts up with me sometimes), I'm 90% sure that we're going to do a gangster theme for the hen night :happydance:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/femalegangster.jpg

It also means that costumes should be fairly cheap - black trousers / black skirt or pinstripe if preferred, white shirt :thumbup:

Then I'm thinking of getting some accessories to make it more girly

*Gangster Hat*

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/gangsterhat.jpg

Then some pink ribbon to go round the hats, not sure whether to go for ...

*Plain*

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/brightpinkorganzaribbon.png https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/hotpinkribbon.png

*Or Patterned*

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/loveheartsribbonhongkong.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/daisyprintribbonfromhongkong.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/starsribbonhongkong.jpg

And then some *pink braces* - just not sure on the shade yet 

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/pinkbraces.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/neonpinkbraces.png


----------



## Amy-Lea

Yay for the photographer. :happydance:

Hen night sounds great too but just dont pay or book any thing for your own piece of mind, in 2 years people could of had babies/be pregnant/having their own wedding/not friends any more and you may be disappointed by people dropping out.

Also sorry about the dishcloth ties! Hope C sells them for you.


----------



## EmmyReece

Can't afford to book anything yet hen night wise :blush:

We've got Turkey to book in two weeks time, that to pay for as well as save for our trip to London in december, plus christmas spending money to save, then spending money for Turkey, then it'll be onto properly saving for the wedding (though I'm going to be putting bits of money aside as and when I can) :D

The main people I'm inviting are my cousins (maybe my aunties depending on how things are since my brother's argument with my uncle), a few close friends, and a couple of Chris' relatives :thumbup:

I love having ideas in place and thinking - "yeah, this is how I can picture it happening" :happydance:

Think I might attempt to curl my hair today and try pinning it up now that it's long :thumbup:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Also, I seen that someone said eyelashes ate £40-70. I have had those ones & they are so natural in the sense that you cant feel them on but the £10-£12 ones from the beauticians are just as good. Also get your self on groupon, it's full of beauty offers & even stuff for hen/stag nights like paint balling/golf/spas/go karting/posh lunches/meals etc. You might catch a bargain.

eyelash wise you have lots of options, I can show you all the different types on if you want as Ive pretty much had every type :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooohhh I'd really appreciate that hun as I have no clue when it comes to beauty stuff ... I'm watching as many pixiwoo videos on youtube that I can :rofl:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Photo 1, is the expensive natural ones, as is photo 2 (ignore me, I have no make up on & let my mane dry naturally haha) 
Photo 3 is a full set of individuals (long length)
Photo 4 is medium set of individuals
Photo 5 is a short strip set

I have millions more pictures with different types but didnt want to spam your journal with photos of my mug haha
 



Attached Files:







Photo 768.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4









Photo 777.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7









29715_1423711989859_1144506469_1252575_8150515_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 10









3161_1135437419766_1042234115_402413_3648197_n.jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 7









Photo 798.jpg
File size: 69.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## EmmyReece

I love photo 2 and photo 4, though I have to say I think photo 4 is my favourite :thumbup:

Absolutely love how your hair dries naturally, it's lovely :D


----------



## Amy-Lea

Oh god I hate it. I used to have ringlets like picture 4 but years of blowdrying seams to of relaxed them into that crazy barnet haha

Just see what the budget is like the week before the wedding & you can either get the individuals for about £10 or the expensive ones. Are you doing your own make up? x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going to attempt it :wacko: I'm watching loads of tutorials on youtube at the moment so that I can get some ideas and then hopefully adapt the look into something slightly more suitable to the budget (I've fallen in love with Pixiwoo's MAC bridal tutorials) :thumbup:

Am hoping when we go to London in december I can get colour matched in one of the department stores for a foundation and concealer, and then I might treat myself to a Make Up Forever HD Foundation as there seems to be really good reviews of them out at the moment :happydance:


----------



## mummymunch

Has it got spf in it, i have heard if you wear spf foundation it can make your face really shiny in the photos :s!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not too sure, but this is the one that I'm looking at :thumbup:

https://www.makeupforever.com/products/hd-foundation.html

There's only one site that I know of in the uk that sells it, so I'm going to let MAC colour match me and then I'll know roughly what I'm looking for :D


----------



## Damita

Looks really nice, I also like bobbi brown :)


----------



## Lisa84

Hey hun just thought i would let u know that groupon has eyelash extention serum on offer today xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: I don't get paid until tomorrow night :(

Think I might nick Amy - Lea's idea and use the ones or something very similar to the false lashes she used in the 4th pic she posted for me on page 70 :D

Just about to make myself a make up and brush list for when we go to London :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

All I can say is I'm a very, very, very happy bride to be :cloud9:

The photographer has been back in touch again, she's pencilled us in for our date and says to give her a shout once we have the deposit saved and that there isn't any rush whatsoever :wohoo:

I honestly couldn't be any happier :happydance:


----------



## mossip

mummymunch said:


> Can you do an at home spa day? get some face packs (or make them!) hair masks but then go out with the older ones that evening?
> Daniel thinks his best man will want to go to newcastle, i've said fine aslong as he stays in the country and doesnt go to a strip club!

Do you live in Newcastle? Im from near there :) xxx


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: AWESOME about the photographer! Definitely pays to be on top of things, now you know you have your date and its just a matter of saving up the deposit!!! :wohoo:

:mrgreen:


----------



## EmmyReece

She was so chuffed about me being really impressed with her work :blush:

I'm going to try and get the deposit asap so she isn't waiting too long, it'll probably take about 3 weeks to get sorted, that shouldn't be too long to keep her waiting should it? I'd feel better too knowing that her deposit had been paid :D

This is the link to her online album where you can see more of her work

Photographer's Online Album

Have spent £2 on some really nice ribbon for the gangster hats, found it reduced on ebay so am really chuffed :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

that photographer is not bad at all!


----------



## Damita

Yay :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Omg, can't believe I've only just woken up :blush: I really must have needed that sleep :rofl:

I'm feeling completely and utterly on a high this morning, it's like things are slowly falling into place, the photographer espescially, she seems really unobtrusive if that makes sense? As though she like blends away into the background and gets all the natural shots etc? And she just seems so genuinely happy that I've asked her to be our photographer, I really don't think I'm going to have any trouble feeling comfortable in front of her :happydance:

I *WILL *be starting my makeup list today, am thinking of paying for the smashbox primer and one of their hd foundations as I'll be able to get a colour match down in London. Or should I go for a different brand? I want something that's going to stay on really well and really good quality, but no idea where to start :shrug:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Stalking! Off to have a read through!


----------



## Amy-Lea

Mac studio fix is really good. I like a foundation I can 'feel' on my skin. I know people don't like that but it looks flawless, hides all blemishes, doesn't show up pale on photographs yet doesn't looked caked on. You can also buy a mac fix spray which sets your makeup. I got my makeup done by a MUA for creamfields (music festival) last year and she used the fix spray and it made one hell of a difference, from 12pm to 6am sweating in crowded tents & outside in mud & torrential rain & my face looked as it did when it was first done.

I have heard very good thing about the smash box primer though.


----------



## EmmyReece

taperjeangirl said:


> Stalking! Off to have a read through!

Please excuse the babble though :rofl:

:hi:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I'd heard about the fix spray so was planning on getting one :D I'm hoping to get to Cheshire Oaks asap as they have a Cosmetics Company Store and they do discount MAC products apparently, so it's got to be worth a look, even if I just manage to get some discount off their brushes :thumbup:

I love, love, love the look she does here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uspxz78UeKs


----------



## Amy-Lea

Well I never knew that! I'm going to Cheshire oaks now to see the mac store. :haha:

If you had a match done all ready I could of got you what you needed in Vegas or in Duty free as it will be cheaper & posted it to you!


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo i might buy some of that fixing spray myself. I have dead greasy skin so a couple of hours after puttin my make up on it looks naff!!! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww that's really lovely of you :flower: I haven't had my match done yet though as I haven't been able to get to a counter. I've got a feeling it's going to be manic getting it done when we're in London in December :rofl:

Just had a look on the store map for Cheshire Oaks Amy - Lea, you know where the toshiba outlet is and there's the road really close to it? Cross over there and the Cosmetics Company Store is along that row of shops on the left hand side :D


----------



## Amy-Lea

Deffo be going when I get back from Vegas. :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Just googled it and a lady got half price MAC foundation from there :happydance: So looks like it is defo worth a trip :D

Think I'm dragging Chris up there asap :haha:


----------



## mumandco

Love the work of the photographer hun,did she say what areas of Wales she covered? Your venue looks amazing!!


----------



## EmmyReece

She said she covers all of wales ... and she doesn't charge for travel as far as I know 

Here's her website :thumbup:

Lowri Pendrell Website


----------



## Tiff

Loved the pictures, especially of the one where the guests were all dressed up in costumes! What a neat idea!


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok, I'm going to sound like a complete and utter idiot now, but I've only just figured out my skin type :dohh:

And from what I can tell I have dry skin, so I'm going to grab a cleanser and moisturiser tomorrow that's more suited to my skin type. And it means that the make up tutorial for dry skin will suit my skin type, which I'm really chuffed about as that's the look I wanted to go for :happydance:

Done my makeup list and I'm probably going to end up spending about £200 on it all :shock: I know it's a lot to spend, but the eyeshadows and brushes will last for ages, and I'll make sure I get the use out of the foundation and other stuff that won't last as long. It makes more sense to me to spend the money on make up that I'll be able to use rather than pay for a make up artist to come out :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Lol, it's exciting :happydance:

Love the gangster costumes :D



EmmyReece said:


> After a lot of mulling it over with Vici last night on facebook (really not sure how she puts up with me sometimes), I'm 90% sure that we're going to do a gangster theme for the hen night :happydance:
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/femalegangster.jpg
> 
> It also means that costumes should be fairly cheap - black trousers / black skirt or pinstripe if preferred, white shirt :thumbup:
> 
> Then I'm thinking of getting some accessories to make it more girly
> 
> *Gangster Hat*
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/gangsterhat.jpg
> 
> Then some pink ribbon to go round the hats, not sure whether to go for ...
> 
> *Plain*
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/brightpinkorganzaribbon.png https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/hotpinkribbon.png
> 
> *Or Patterned*
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/loveheartsribbonhongkong.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/daisyprintribbonfromhongkong.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/starsribbonhongkong.jpg
> 
> And then some *pink braces* - just not sure on the shade yet
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/pinkbraces.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/neonpinkbraces.png


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance:

Oh and I forgot to add :blush: I'm having an extra bridesmaid - Vici (Scamp).

She has been a complete and utter superstar with all this weddingy stuff, more so than my bridesmaid who lives here in Wales, and she's been there for me through tough times, and what I'd class as a proper friend. I was over the moon when she said yes :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Thank you :cloud9: x


----------



## Scamp

Got any more updates with wedding hun? Any more plans? :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Nothing more at the moment ... I think so far we have


Chosen the venue and paid the deposit
Got ourselves pencilled in with the registrar
Chosen the hen night theme
Got the photographer booked and just waiting to have the money for her deposit
Ordered the save the date magnets and rsvp cards
Got some of the bridesmaids accessories

I really don't feel like I've done much at all :blush:


----------



## honeybee2

well thats probs a good thing as you have a fair amount of time left and you dont want to get bored hun and have nothing to do! :hugs: whats your hen night theme?


----------



## Scamp

You've done loads so far, there's plenty of time! x


----------



## EmmyReece

we're going to do a gangster theme, white shirts, black trousers / skirt, pink braces, black hat :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok, I've been having a think about my entrance song, and I'd love to have something kinda magical :blush:

And this song came to mind

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX4tOsQnZTQ

And this is the Glee version

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SoB8d5Dnto

At the moment I'm leaning more towards the original one as it just gives me goosebumps :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Wow Em, you'll have the whole wedding organised before you know it! I can't believe you think you haven't done much. You've done the most important bits, venue, registrar and photographer. The other bits are a bonus :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: Thanks hun

I have so many ideas and I'd love to do them all, but I really don't want to go over the top if that makes sense? So, making decisions now, is stopping me from going too ott :dohh:

I was thinking the Willy Wonka song too as it would kinda tie in with the sweety favours :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

I think you should have whatever you want and what you can afford. You may change your mind in the future but you'd done the important bits. 

You have to feel comfortable with your photographer and you obviously are so i'm sure everything will be as you want it. I can't remember the name of the make up I had, very similar to Mac but not. Cost me a fortune but lasted all day. Had to go to Brent Cross to find their counter. If I don't think about it i'll remember :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Ahaaaaaaaaaaaa

Bobbi Brown

Really good makeup. That's the one! Thanks brain :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

I was thinking Bobbi Brown then too :thumbup:

Going to have a nosey round the counters in Selfridges when we're in London at the beginning of December, really can't wait :happydance: I'll probably go with whatever counter makes me feel more comfortable :thumbup: Soooooo excited to be going back, I've told Chris he's to leave me in the beauty department for a bit and he can go nosey round the other sections :D

Just edited a chunk out of Bruno Mars - Marry You (the bit about "if you wake up and you wanna break up") - didn't think it was too suitable for a wedding :rofl:


----------



## mummymunch

The outlet might dO bobbi brown, mine does :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhhh might have to have a look, won't be able to buy foundation or concealer though as I really need a colour match :dohh: But I might get some nice lipstick and lipgloss :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I feel like complete and utter crap ... I've just posted a thread in gs.

Just told my aunties that me and Chris have set a date for the wedding and I got this off one of them


Spoiler
*[Me]*
hiya x how's things?

*[Aunty]*
fine ta and you ?

*[Me]*
yeah things are good thanks :):) how are the girls and barry doing?

*[Aunty]*
wer all good

*[Me]*
cool :):) got some news :D:D ... me and Chris have set a wedding date for July 20th 2013
we havent put anything on facebook yet though as we need to tell his mum and dad

*[Aunty]*
thats two years away
will it take that long to tell them ?

*[Me]*
lol nope, we're going across soon to tell them weve set the date and to take save the dates over ... we're waiting until 2013 as we're going Turkey next year and buying the wedding bands from there

*[Aunty]*
well thats ok if u can afford it

*[Me]*
yeah we can :D:D we've done all the maths etc

*[Aunty]*
int it chaeper to buy bands from argos like normal people do ?

*[Me]*
we cant get wedding bands in Turkey quite cheap :D:D
and can get them cheap I mean lol

*[Aunty]*
chaper that 20quid ?

*[Me]*
we wanted something special and we can afford it :D:D
Chris said to go for it as apparently gold and leather are the things to buy from turkey :):)

The other one hasn't said a thing about it 

:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## mossip

:hugs: Hunny you do what you wanna do and dont listen to anyone else. I dont know anyone that wouldnt want special rings for there wedding. xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

She's actually really hurt me by saying that ... Chris says I should have told her to fuck off

The other one who hadn't replied is actually replying now and she's being really nice about it.


----------



## honeybee2

I suppose to some people it does seem odd that your going to turkey to buy wedding bands but she still hurt your feelings in the process. I dont think by reading that she had any intention to hurt you though, its just she couldnt get her head around why you were going to turkey. 

I'm sure she is excited for you though x


----------



## Mynx

Agree with HB there.. I suppose she's thinking that it's a little odd to fork out going to Turkey to get wedding bands when you can buy them alot cheaper over here (overall cost) She may have thought you were going to Turkey JUST to buy the wedding bands. But tbf, if you're going out there anyways on holiday, then why shouldnt you get the rings that you really want while out there :)


----------



## EmmyReece

We were going there anyway, and she knew it, as last time we saw her we said we were saving to go back in 2012, and that was long before we made the decision to get our backsides into gear and make a wedding date :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

Really dreading next week as my aunty is coming over with my other aunty for the anniversary of dad's death. At the moment, I'm not 100% sure that I want to see her. She's been so off with me lately, ever since Pat fell out with my uncle that I can't help the way I reacted over last night.

Anyway, I am NOT going to let her put a dampener on things. It's my wedding at the end of the day, and if I want to buy the rings from Turkey while we're on holiday then that's what I'm going to do, with or without her approval :thumbup:

Just been looking into things regarding Chris' suit, I'm thinking I might just pay for a waistcoat, shirt, trousers and tie for him as we'll then get a better fit than we probably would with any hire company :D Plus then it means he'll have a suit for when we go to other family functions.


----------



## EmmyReece

I "think" I might pay for me to stay at the venue the night before the wedding but in a separate room from Chris. I've spotted this room and am thinking of asking the hotel owner to reserve it for me 

https://plasdolguog.co.uk/bedroom2.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just been talking to my aunty about the wedding (not the one who made the comments yesterday) and asked her to honestly tell me what she thinks my uncle would say if I was to ask him to give me away. And she thinks he'll be honoured to stand in for my dad and that I don't have anything to worry about :)

I think I'm pretty much decided on booking one of the hotel rooms for me, it looks like they have lovely bathrooms, so I plan on waking up, having a soak in the bath and having a slow lazy day getting ready. Will also be able to make sure the venue have my plans for the decorations :rofl: Hmmmmmm, now superior double or normal double? :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

Sounds to me like your aunt was in a mood when the conversation started. She wasn't exactly chatty, lots of short answers. 

Ignore her and do your thing honey :hug:


----------



## EmmyReece

She's been like it since my brother fell out with my uncle :(

I'm ready to fall asleep :rofl: just waiting for Chris to come to bed otherwise he'll wake me up when he comes upstairs :haha:

Oooohhhh on another note the rsvp cards have been dispatched :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

well its their argument, not hers- she doesnt need to get involved and be horrid to other family members because of it? Hate people like that :hugs: hun xx


----------



## EmmyReece

That's exactly what my nice aunty said, she said she was originally a bit pissed off with my brother's comments, but lifes too short to get involved in an argument that didnt concern her ... 

And the sad thing is, the way it all kicked off was over my brother's comment about a film my uncle had watched about Margaret Thatcher :shock:

But no more moping over it, it's mine and Chris' day and I'm not going to let her spoil it for me :D

I want the bedroom that this bathroom is attached to :rofl:

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/68700_164151153612355_163993233628147_436709_6718537_n.jpg


----------



## Smile181c

That hotel room looks lovely hun. I haven't even thought of looking into mine yet! may have a cheeky look today :)

Don't worry about your aunty. Its your day and you and OH make all the decisions, no one else :hugs: xxx


----------



## pennies

Hey, I just read through your entire journal - you're so organised already!

I technically shouldn't be in this section since I'm not even engaged yet, I just like to dream, so is it ok if I dream through your journal?! :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww of course it is :hi:


----------



## honeybee2

....I take it you like the bathroom? lmao x


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I like the bathroom :blush: I can just see me soaking in the bath and just completely relaxing on the morning of the wedding :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

I have to say I'm finding things really overwhelming today, but in a good way :rofl:

I honestly never thought me and Chris would get married, I 100% believed that we were going to be one of those couples that never moved on from being engaged. But now we have the venue, registrar and photographer booked it's a bit of a shock to the system :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I am soooooo excited ...

I've just booked mine and Chris' accomodation for the night before the wedding. Chris is having the bridal suite in the main part of the hotel, then he said I could splurge and treat myself to the executive suite in the annex :wohoo:

The room is mahoosive!!! And I get a super king size bed all to myself :D


----------



## Tiff

Sounds super lush hunny! I'm staying at my house the night before... :haha: Doesn't the booking of everything make it feel SO much more real? :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhhhh yep, it's certainly making it feel loads more real :happydance:

I've double checked with mum to make sure she's ok about it and she seems fine. I'm so worried about upsetting her as I'd love to be with me getting ready more than anything, but I have a feeling it would get a bit stressful and she'd end up feeling ill and having to leave the evening do early.

I kinda feel a bit posh now Chris has let me splurge :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Oooo lovely hun, sounds great! 
I'll be staying at home the night before with my 2 girls, and Jay will be staying out our friend's house! Nothing exciting really other than bacon butties all round in the morning washed down with champagne :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't really thought about what me and matt are gonna do the night before the wedding! I don't think i'll want to stay at my house, purely because I'd want all the room I can get with putting my dress on etc! (I get stressed out if theres no space lol :blush:)

Although, then again, I don't know if I'd feel comfortable being in a hotel! :dohh: good job I've got plenty of time to worry about it 

That's lovely you got to splurge on the hotel room emmy! Can't wait till I've started booking stuff xx


----------



## Lisa84

Awww hunny the rooms sound really nice. It does seem more real when you start booking things. I booked the registrar this morning and had a little eek moment :happydance:

Weirdly i'm getting married at David's mum and Dads house. They have a mahooosive 5 bed house which is loads bigger than my parents so it made sense for all my bridesmaids/flower girls and my mum and dad to go down there rather than trying to cram them into my mum and dads. Plus it's alot nicer for the photos :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I was thinking as my bridesmaids arrive at the hotel they could come up to my room. Though I'd probably be happy just slobbing out for the day and getting ready myself :rofl: I am going to treat myself to a gorgeous bath bomb from Lush. 

Will exfoliating the day before the wedding be enough do you think (I'll be doing it once a week in the run up)? Or should I do it on the day?

I'm having it so that no one sees me other than my uncle and the bridesmaids, and I'm going to ask my photographer to be focused on mum and my brothers when I make my entrance :happydance:

I think what I'm going to do is print off loads of directions to go in the invites, that include how to get there by car, and how to get to the local train station (it includes 2 changes if I remember right), will need to find out who's arriving the night before as we have 14 rooms available for people, and then who's arriving on the day - our guests will get 10% discount if they stay for 2 nights and 5% discount if they just stay for 1 night :D


----------



## honeybee2

im staying with my MOH at my MIL's house the night before- my FIL, BIL and his GF will also be there- thankfully its a big house. Liam is staying at ours with his boys. Me and my MOH are sharing a double bed. 

My MIL is treating us to chinese and alcohol the night before- then its 10 sleeping pills for B and off to bed!

Then in the morning MIL is making bacon/ sausage baps and tons of coffee (nom nom) then its off to the hairdressers and then to the castle to get ready! 

I cant believe you were able to book the room so far in advance, thats brill!


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah the venue have been absolutely fantastic, I honestly don't think I could wish for a more helpful team :D

On a bridesmaid note, I am cutting down the amount of bridesmaids I have. I'm not going to ask the teenage girls as I'm having major trouble finding dresses, and I'm worried that if I ask too many people then it's not going to feel special if that makes sense :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

Makes perfect sense hun. I want my MOH and Matt's eldest sister as the older BMs and then my little sister, cousin, and youngest step sister to be the flowergirls. Only problem is now, that my dad has said if I have my youngest stepsiste, I should really have my oldest one too cause she'll kick up a massive fuss (she's 6)! So now I don't know what to do because then they won't be even on each side :dohh:

I know they don't have to be but I'm a bit OCD about things like that  (OH has two best men, and 3 page boys) I just don't want it to turn into a farce! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Is there another job you could give your older stepsister hun? Or maybe Matt find an extra page boy?

Have been looking at flower girl dresses today, got some fantastic ideas :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

I would but then I think it would fall into the getting silly stage (At least for me anyway) I don't know what other jobs I could give her! 

Ooh show us some pics of what you like :thumbup: xx


----------



## Scamp

How are you today hun? x


----------



## EmmyReece

I love, love, love this dress but it's pink :(

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GPINK862...=UK_Wedding_Clothing&var=&hash=item8264a1de45

This one is adorable, but would it mess the colour scheme up?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Girl-Pag...s_Children_sFancyDress_RL&hash=item415b29c38e

These are some more I like

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Aut...031&pf_rd_p=215570647&pf_rd_s=related-items-3

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330478717625

I can't seem to find any with green or yellow sashes though :wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

Scamp said:


> How are you today hun? x

I'm ok thanks hun :hugs: just trying to get some ideas for the flower girls and some new ideas for the bridesmaids :thumbup:

How about you?


----------



## EmmyReece

Omgggggg

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390098369055


----------



## Smile181c

That first dress is lovely hun :) shame its not yellow! And Nukes LO Poppy had the second dress in her rainbow wedding :flower:

I really like the dress in the 4th link as well! So pretty!

Also, the dress in the link you just posted - that would go so well with the fact your dress is snow white  but is it a bit costume-y rather than wedding-y? xx


----------



## leash27

Hey Emmy!

Just caught up on your journal, I have missed loads over the last couple of days!! Work just gets in the way of my life lol!

First of all, just ignore your aunt! If you wanna get your wedding bands from Turkey then thats your decision! I personally think its a lovely idea and it makes them a little more special! I think sometimes we have to bear in mind that it takes a little longer for other people to get as excited about our wedding as we are. I have been planning mine for way over a year and its only really recently that our families have started to get as hyper about it as I am :happydance: 

Booking the room to stay in the night before is a fab idea!! I have done the same thing but I have booked a huge suite for me and the 4 BM's. We have a massive room and then 2 bathrooms and 2 dressing rooms, I am so excited for us all to spend the night before together and having a few drinks and then get ready together the next morning! It also means I can take everything over to the castle the day before and make sure everything is in place! It settles the inner control freak in me lol :thumbup:

Its difficult to choose who to have in your wedding isn't it? We spent ages talking about it as between us we have 4 nieces and 6 nephews and as much as we would like to have them all in the wedding, we didn't want it to turn into a circus (as well as the expense) so we decided to not have any of them. Well except for one of Liam's nieces but she will be 17 by the time of the wedding so she is not really a child. We asked her mum first if she would mind us asking one of her daughters and not the other and she said it was fine as her other daughter had been a FG at another wedding last year so she was happy for her to be our BM. I am glad we made that decision as it was tough enough picking BM dresses for 4 girls without looking for FG dresses and pageboy outfits too :wacko: Although when I see all your lovely pics of FG dresses it makes me sad that we won't have any!


Putting directions in your invites is a great idea, we are going to do that too. We are planning to get some little inserts made with directions on one side and the information to book rooms at the castle and local hotels on the other side. :thumbup:

Wow, I have written an essay! I must remember to not fall behind on your journal again :haha:

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I was :rofl: last night when we chose the rooms, it's a coincidence we chose rooms in different parts of the hotel :haha:

I just need to find someone to have the executive suite on the night of the wedding that won't mind me staying in the room to carry on getting ready :dohh: So I think that's going to cause me some stress I think :(

I've tried googling for flower girl dresses but some of the nice ones come in at £80 :shock:


----------



## EmmyReece

Just found this dress, which I can get in a yellow shade :happydance:

https://www.aonel.com/ball-gown-scoop-tea-length-satin-organza-flower-girl-dresses-w27zt.html


----------



## Lisa84

Aww that quite cute. Would look nicer in yellow too :) 

You are waaaaayyyy to organised lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I just like having things set out, and then I can't get sidetracked ... my mind is easily swayed sometimes :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Yh i know what you mean mine has been sidetracked with TTC thats why i didn't think too much about the wedding and now i'm not really thinking much about TTC i am finally nailing down the details for the wedding xx


----------



## Smile181c

I love that FG dress :) that website is awesome :thumbup:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm thinking about both, it's what's spurring me on to lose this weight finally :thumbup:

I love this dress!!!! Think the bridesmaids would look fab in this style, just need to find something closer to our colour scheme :D

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260784350876


----------



## Smile181c

That's a really nice style! try www.dessy.com - they have loads of different designs, and colours and when you've found the one you want you can see what shops near you stock that dress! xx


----------



## Tiff

LOVE the flower girl dress!!! How adorable is it??? :cloud9: Nothing wrong at all with being on the ball hunny! Everyone laughed at me for being so far ahead with what I was doing but things happen.... like the postal strike here that made me feel SO much better for getting things done.


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm having a major wobble on my colour scheme :wacko:

I'm finding it really difficult to find adult bridesmaid dresses that fit in with the colour scheme. I've come across some gorgeous dresses, but am just worried that with them coming from abroad, they won't look how I want them to and that I'll run out of time for them :dohh:

I'd love the adult bridesmaids to have this dress, even in this colour, then I was thinking of maybe getting a petticoat to go underneath to fluff it out a bit and make it a bit more rockabilly?

https://www.aonel.com/a-line-v-neck...fon-bridesmaid-wedding-party-dress-w674w.html


----------



## Scamp

Dresses look really nice hun, remember about your dress. Before I chose my wedding dress I had a few ideas in mind for bridesmaid dresses but none of them would of gone with the dress I chose. x


----------



## EmmyReece

Really hope once I've chosen my dress that it isn't too difficult to find the bridesmaid dresses :dohh:

Really hope it doesn't take too long to choose my dress :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Hi Emmy

With our invites we had little RSVP cards and a map to the church and reception. We also put all our info on one of the free wedding web sites. It had links to local hotels etc, the menu, space to tell us about allergies etc. 

I'm sure you'll find something for the bridesmaids in green or yellow. Might just be the wrong time of year.


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo what website is that Trask?

Love those bridesmaid dresses hun they are really nice. Have u thought about havin them made if you cant find ones you like in the right colour xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I could probably get them made as my uncle's oh is really good with a sewing machine and I'd trust her to make them too. Maybe I could get her to make a mock up after getting Nikkia's measurements and see where we can go from there :thumbup:

It'd just be a case of finding material and a pattern for the dresses then :D


----------



## Lisa84

If i hadnt have found what i wanted i would have them made coz then you can exactly what style material and colour you want xx


----------



## EmmyReece

hmmmmmmmm I spotted some plain white rockabilly dresses earlier that I was thinking we could jazz up with like a yellow sash :)

and of course I can't find them now :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9:

this little cutie pie is going to be one of my flower girls :happydance:

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206652_205099319522638_100000677145689_620446_3088927_n.jpg


----------



## Smile181c

Aw she's so sweet :)

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Aaaaahhhh I think I'm in love with this dress

https://www.fiftiesstore.com/jurk-chantilly-yellow-p-1502.html?language=en&curType=GBP


----------



## EmmyReece

Eeeeekkkk this dress is perfect, but it's £104 once it's been converted :(

https://www.fiftiesstore.com/dress-lemon-p-4069.html


----------



## Smile181c

that last dress is amazing!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I know ... it's just soooo perfect, but I don't think Chris will let me have it on our budget :(


----------



## Lisa84

aww that dress is lovely!! How many bridesmaids are you having hun? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

3 bridesmaids, well it might end up dropping down to 2 as the one I chose for maid of honour isn't getting back in touch with me :(


----------



## EmmyReece

What about this one?

https://www.vivienofholloway.com/en...Plain Dress/1950s-halterneck-plain-dress/797/

It's plain white, but would it look ok with like a yellow belt and a yellow underskirt? Or would that be too much?


----------



## Lisa84

Yup thats lovely too hun xx


----------



## Smile181c

The white one is really nice too :) £104 isn't that much to spend if you've got a long time to save for it though its it? You could save a tenner a week or something!

Either dress is really pretty though :) xx


----------



## honeybee2

who are the fifties dresses for hun?


----------



## EmmyReece

They're for the bridesmaids :)

I love the style of them, I think they're very, very, very pretty dresses ... just can't find ones in the colour I want in our budget :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

What's your budget for the BM dresses (if you don't mind me asking!!) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

We haven't set an exact budget for them at the moment, but I didn't want to spend more than £300 for the dress, accessories etc :)


----------



## Smile181c

Is that for all 3 dresses then? seems like a fair amount :) Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm a very happy girl :wohoo:

I just found these dresses on ebay, just really, really hope that they're still available when it comes to buying the bridesmaid dresses next year. And it means I can still ask Chris' brother's gf's girls to be bridesmaids too (I feel really bad at leaving them out). No more bridesmaids for me though and that's a promise as the people I have chosen I think the world of and think they'll all help me in their own unique ways :happydance:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bridesma...=UK_Wedding_Clothing&var=&hash=item9503a117f8

And they do a mint green dress and a yellow dress :D


----------



## Smile181c

Aw that's really pretty! I'm sure they'll be there next year - if not, there'll always be something similar! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

AND!!!! Biggest bonus of all - £29.99 each :wohoo:


----------



## Smile181c

:wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

:happydance: Look just right hun and you will be able to accessorise them how you want to :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris said I could have 10 bridesmaids at that price :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Lisa84 said:


> Ooo what website is that Trask?

https://www.mywedding.com/traceyandpaul/

I can't believe our one is still there. Must see about deleting that!


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks hun xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I love seeing my ticker with less than 2 years to :cloud9: I know it's still a really long time to wait, but, it seems less time if that makes sense? :dance:

Going to buy Zumba for the kinect today :happydance: and I've noticed that in October, Just Dance 3 (which has only been released on the Wii) is going to be released for the Kinect. Anything that's going to help me shift this weight has to be a good thing :D

Also, we've decided that we're going to knock 4 nights off our trip to Turkey, we're just going to stay for 10 nights rather than 14, because with food included for those 4 extra nights, we'll be saving about £200. So, not long to wait until we book that, I really can't wait to go back :happydance:

Nothing much to report wedding related, I'm going to keep looking at flower girl dresses today, and maybe search for gift ideas for the younger bridesmaids (I saw somewhere of giving them a kiddies digital camera so they could take their own pictures at the wedding, so am going to have a nosey round for some deals and price them up) :D


----------



## Lisa84

ooo defiantely get Zumba hun it's fab!! I sweat buckets while doing it so must be good lol

We are giving the day do kids a camera in there goody bag and making it like a special task to take pictures so they can make there own scrap book afterwards. I will keep them occupied for a bit :) xxx


----------



## mummymunch

If only you were closer i have a brand new zumba game for sale! I was bought 2 for my birthday, im trying not to takr offence to it!


----------



## EmmyReece

We didn't get to town in the end :dohh: Chris took ages in the chemist so we didn't have any extra time to go into game :(

Feeling really happy as I'm half a stone lighter now than I was at the beginning of the year after putting weight on, and half a stone lighter than I was when I started trying to lose weight last year :happydance: It's given me a kick up the backside to really go for it this fortnight and see if I can lose some more weight


----------



## Lisa84

Have you ever tried a slimming club hun? Obviously you know i do slimming world and can't rate it highly enough xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I tried it once and it just didn't work for me, I just got embarassed when it came to weigh in. This way works so much better for me as I get the one to one support from the nurse and it's finally getting me to lose my weight again. She gave me a recipe book today for me to try some new ideas, can't wait :D


----------



## Scamp

Hi hun,
How are you? Sorry I haven't been around much, more family shit going on. 

I love the dresses hun, they'll look really good having the two different colours. 
Has you MOH spoke to you yet? 

The flower girl is a proper cute! 

Had any more thoughts on anything? x


----------



## EmmyReece

The MOH still hasn't been back in touch, though she's been on facebook adding friends :wacko: Really not sure what to do to be honest as I've tried sending her messages and she just isn't getting back in touch :(

Not thought about anything else really, but, might do a list of the retro sweets I want to put in the pick n mix bags for the favours. 

I was thinking of putting a tub of bubbles on everyone's seat at the ceremony, so that when they're seated, they have a little something there straight away, or is that a silly idea? :blush:


----------



## taperjeangirl

phew made it through!!!!

Love everything you have decided so far! 2 years will fly by, I already feel under pressure and we only have a year to wait!!

I have found some SUPER cute flowergirl dresses in Next, if I knew what sizes the girls will be this time next year I'd snap them up!

Daisys on them too so might match your theme!

https://www.next.co.uk/g522002s1#370881g52
https://www.next.co.uk/x482622s2#498651x48

the 2nd ones are my favourite, I am SO tempted to just throw caution to the wind and buy them!!!!!


----------



## Scamp

It's a cute ideas for the bubbles :thumbup::thumbup:

I got Mike a tub of sweets from here
https://www.chewbz.com/Retro-Sweets-Chewbz.html?gclid=CICJg7KglaoCFcsb4QodVkkPxQ 
loads of retro sweets ideas

We're having these for our wedding, putting them on the tables for everyone to take their own pictures, then we'll collect them at the end of the night, get them developed and put them all together.
https://www.celebrationsplus.com/product.php?xProd=2&xSec=18
I think we got 10

You could have the cameras for the LOs and anyone that wants one and then the bubbles on the chairs https://www.celebrationsplus.com/product.php?xProd=1893&xSec=15


----------



## EmmyReece

Those dresses are gorgeous ... really would go for them if I knew what sizes to look for, but knowing my luck I'd buy a size and then it'd be far too big or far too small :dohh:

I'm going to get these to go on people's chairs 

https://www.celebrationsplus.com/product.php?xProd=1759

Chris doesn't want to get too many of the cameras as all his family will be bringing their digital cameras so he says we should make one of those albums online where people will be able to upload their pictures to :D

And that's the site where we're going to be getting the invitations from too :happydance:

https://www.celebrationsplus.com/product.php?xProd=613&xSec=85


----------



## Smile181c

Ah love the invitations :) very sweet! 

Its such a shame that kids grow isn't it? You could buy the dresses to fit them now then!  xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I know

I'm absolutely fuming today - Chris is wanting to push back booking Turkey until December :grr: He reckons Thomas Cook will have a sale then and that it'll be loads cheaper to book, but I really do doubt it as the prices just seem to be getting higher and higher and higher despite that drop the other day :( I can see us paying completely over the odds for this holiday and it'll all be down to him :growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9:

The rsvps have arrived in the post, they look absolutely fantastic, I'm soooooo pleased with them :happydance:

I'm just waiting on the save the date magnets to come through now, really hope they're of the same quality :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Okkkkkk, London is booked and the hotel has been paid for :thumbup:

I'm a bit angry at Chris though as we had originally got it booked for the 2nd of December for 4 nights, but because we can save money by going to a different Premier Inn, instead of being down by County Hall we're now going to be by Earl's Court, he cancelled the original booking and booked us to go on the 5th of December, which means I can't go to Vici's wedding as we have to get back to Wales :cry:

Just found out that my cousin spilled the beans to my other cousin about me and Chris setting a date, and they've now gone and announced on facebook today that they've got engaged and that they're getting married. So now when I can finally put something up about my wedding it's going to look like we're copying them :shrug: :(

I probably seem like a brat in saying that ... but I'm quite miffed as I've only kept quiet so we don't hurt the feelings of Chris' nana, so she can find out from us face to face. And my cousin I trusted with it, she went and blabbed, despite me saying about us wanting to keep things quiet :grr: And now I'm going to look like a right idiot and that I can't get my own ideas :nope:


----------



## honeybee2

I have the same problem with my cousin, but thankfully mine is before hers. Thing is, we cant stop people from marrying!


----------



## EmmyReece

I know :( 

Don't even know why I'm worrying what people will think, but that's what's bothering me, the fact that I've been planning this for a couple of months now, and it's going to look like we're copying them :dohh:


----------



## Deb111

Ah no they wont - because you've got the venue and photographer etc booked and that doesn't happen overnight. As soon as the save the date magnets go out you can gently let 'certain people' know exactly when chris proposed and how much you've already got sorted :winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

We were engaged a year and a half before he even considered setting a date :rofl:


----------



## taperjeangirl

try not to worry that people will think you are copying, they wont!


----------



## Lisa84

I get a bit miffed when anyone announces there engaged now. I dont want anyone stealing my thunder!! hahaha xx


----------



## EmmyReece

OT so if anyone wants to skip this I'll put it in a spoiler


Spoiler
UGH!!!!

I have to say, I really hate my family with a passion sometimes. My aunty is on facebook making nasty comments about Amy Winehouse and being shitty with my mum and brothers because they said RIP! 

I'm so sick and tired of it all, this has all come up over a stupid argument about a film, my brother isn't on my uncle's friend list anymore so I don't see why she's carrying it on :shrug:

I've just put on my facebook status

"I have to say, I'm not thinking about Amy Winehouse, or the tragedy in Norway, my mind is elsewhere ... thinking about a sunday 2 years ago when I was sat in a hospital after dad had died, that's what's important to me. Miss him more and more each day &#9829; &#9829; Grainger Reece &#9829; &#9829; my light that never goes out &#9829; &#9829;"

Maybe that will make them all stop and think, it probably won't, but that's where my mind is today :cry:


----------



## Lisa84

:hugs:


----------



## taperjeangirl

:hugs:


----------



## mossip

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Mynx

:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

:hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Hope you are feeling better today chick xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Not really :nope: it's all blown up again with the same uncle, just a different brother this time :dohh:


----------



## mumandco

Huge hugs Hun x x


----------



## EmmyReece

I just feel like banging their heads together, surely given the time of year that it is, they should realise how important family is? Every family has disagreements, but these ones lately with this particular uncle are just pathetic :(


----------



## taperjeangirl

oh dear :( :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

:hug: Emmy

Families can be a right pain sometimes. I'd just let them squabble lke toddlers and get on with your own life.

COngratulations on losing half a stone. That's brilliant :)


----------



## EmmyReece

The save the date magnets arrived today, they look fantastic, I have to say I'm really pleased with them :happydance:

I took some with me to where we scattered Dad's ashes so I could get my aunt to take them home with her, and the other one piped up "you're a bit keen aren't you?!?!? it's ages away!!! what's the rush?!?!?!" :shock:

Now bearing in mind I'd sat on my own for about 2 hours, they hadn't spoken to me, they'd turned up with an attitude on them. I didn't even bring up the wedding, it's Dad's day not mine, I just gave them the magnets for them to hand out when they got home :cry:

Going to eat loads of junk food tonight, I just need to slob out and forget about it, back on the diet tomorrow


----------



## honeybee2

Hun, you need to remember something.

It is still very early you have just under 2 years away (I didnt even start planning anything until after 18 months before) *but* things have changed since the 60's/50's when they got married.

They got married within a month, proposels were quick as were weddings. We no longer get married because we're pregnant or because we think it would bring us freedom or because we want to move out of our parents house. 

Most weddings now a days take more than a month to plan, our dresses take 9 months to make if they're designer and we need to save our arses off because everything is so much more expensive.

We marry for love, and we like to make a big deal out of it because of that reason.


Your aunt does not understand that, and she never will. 

If she says anything again simply reply to her "things have changed, weddings are not like they used to be"

Massive congrats on the 7lb lost hun!


----------



## leash27

honeybee2 said:


> Hun, you need to remember something.
> 
> It is still very early you have just under 2 years away (I didnt even start planning anything until after 18 months before) *but* things have changed since the 60's/50's when they got married.
> 
> They got married within a month, proposels were quick as were weddings. We no longer get married because we're pregnant or because we think it would bring us freedom or because we want to move out of our parents house.
> 
> Most weddings now a days take more than a month to plan, our dresses take 9 months to make if they're designer and we need to save our arses off because everything is so much more expensive.
> 
> We marry for love, and we like to make a big deal out of it because of that reason.
> 
> 
> Your aunt does not understand that, and she never will.
> 
> If she says anything again simply reply to her "things have changed, weddings are not like they used to be"
> 
> Massive congrats on the 7lb lost hun!

Summed it up perfectly!!

z


----------



## EmmyReece

The one who's making the comments only got married 8 years ago because she was pregnant :rofl: The older one is over the moon for us and really chuffed :dohh:

Mum has decided to get my uncle's oh on the go with a few wedding projects, she's going to help us to put a yellow sash on the dresses for the flower girls, and she's going to help us make proper daisy chain head garlands :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

I would say she is jealous then hun but even still, 8 years ago is a long time and still things have changed!


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah that's what I was thinking ... I was trying to let it rise above me, but I'm feeling overly sensitive at the moment so everything these people do upsets me :dohh:

Give it a week or so and I'll probably be thinking stuff them, if they don't like it they can lump it :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Hey hun just thought i would let you know that if you go on Livingsocial.co.uk and go to the deals in bradford there is one for Vista print. it's £10 for a £40 voucher to spend on anything you want. I know its technically a bradford deal but its to shop online so you will be able to get whatever you buy delivered to you. You can only get 1 voucher per mailing address but i'm gonna get a couple and have the stuff delivered to my parents and David's parents xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun, will have a look into it :thumbup:

Feeling so much happier today, not going to be discussing the wedding with my aunt again so that I don't get anymore comments or made to feel awful. It's my wedding day and I have the right to feel excited and do things the way that I want to without fear of her judging me for it :thumbup:

I'm super excited today, I've been chatting with my uncle's oh and she has loads of ideas for how we can put a yellow sash on the flower girl's dress :happydance: And she's going to help me make proper daisy head garlands :D She's so excited to be included :cloud9:

Oooohhhh and for my little flower girl, I've had an idea for her present. I was thinking of maybe buying her a children's digital camera so she can take her own pictures. I've been pricing them up and there seem to be offers around for £20, or is that too much of a big present to be buying her?

Also, holiday wise next year, I've spotted a different hotel in a different resort that I REALLY like the look of, it has fantastic reviews, and if we go at the end of May / beginning of June we're going to be saving about £250 in total :happydance:

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel...la_Province_Turkish_Aegean_Coast.html#REVIEWS


----------



## honeybee2

ooo fantastic. Stick around positive people hun, not negative ones. Yes you are fully entitled to feel excited! x


----------



## Deb111

Well done on the weight loss :happydance:

We got our bridesmaid one of these and she loved it! Got pageboy a matching one too.

https://www.elegantlyentertaining.co.uk/acatalog/Bridesmaid_Camera_Pack.html

I know it's for a bridesmaid not flowergirl - don't know if you can get flowergirl. Can probbly get cheper if you shop around xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks for the link hun :D

It's given me a fab idea ... going to get her a small, cheap digital camera (think there are little hello kitty ones available) and a flower girl scrapbook that she can put pictures in. She's a very clever little girl, very careful with her toys too :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

Oh Emmy! I'm so sorry, have been totally neglecting commenting on people's journals was dealing with a shit storm with my own family atm. Massive hugs darling.

First of all, I agree 100% with HB. Times have changed! I don't blame you one bit for being upset, its your wedding and doesn't matter if they don't understand it... you are entitled to be excited about it! As for the FB statuses... argh. Facebook. I'm dealing with that right now with P's family actually and I think what you put is bang on. Need to remember the real stuff, not just the other... if that makes sense.

:hugs: Glad you like your magnets and invites. :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww don't worry about it, I've been awful at keeping up to date with journals properly this past week ... but I'm back in wedding mode, espescially now it looks like we have our hotel chosen for turkey next year :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Yay for your weightloss hun! :happydance: 

As for your un-enthusiastic Aunt.. dont worry about it! There are plenty of other people (especially on here!) that are more than excited for you darlin :hugs: 

I know what you mean about keeping up with the journals, there are so many atm and I've been pretty crap at looking at them all because my mind has been elsewhere!


----------



## Scamp

Hi hunni,
How are you? xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm feeling a bit blah today, af is well and truly here, but even though we're not ttc atm I was still hoping for a little bit of a miracle :blush:

But think it might explain my recent moods :dohh:


----------



## Scamp

Aw hun :hugs: x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm finding it really difficult to snap out of feeling like this :( I think dad's anniversary and then af starting the following day was just far too much to take. 

And everything just feels so useless ...

I'm so sorry for the whingey posts lately, I'm trying so hard to focus on the good things, I'll get there ... just wish I knew how long it would take :dohh:


----------



## honeybee2

dont worry hun, Im whingy too, big :hug: to you xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :hugs:

I think it all got too much last week ... I have to say I am definitely getting there slowly but surely, at least I'm getting my 3 meals a day rather than either not wanting to eat at all or going for completely the wrong stuff :thumbup:

Having major wobbles colour scheme wise, am having so much trouble finding dresses for the bridesmaids ... one of them is insisting on a v neck dress :dohh: I'm tempted to buy one in white and dye it yellow (do a test run) and see how it comes out whether it would be worth doing that as I really don't want to buy the dresses from China now as the fiasco with Mynx's dress really worried me (sooooo happy that she has this stunning dress now) :)


----------



## Mynx

I think I was really unlucky with my dress from China. I've ordered stuff from there before and this was the first time I'd ever had a problem. And boy what a problem it was :haha: I wont be ordering from there again, but I would say tho, if you do decide to go with a China dress, just to be careful and read reviews on the website or the feedback from other customers before ordering :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Sorry not been around much lately but just stopping by to see how it's all going. Sorry you're finding things hard at the moment but huge congrats on the weight loss! :hugs:


----------



## taperjeangirl

:hugs: 

I feel for you with the whole aunt situation :( OH's mother seems intent on putinga dampener on our wedding, she keeps coming out with statements like "its only a bit of paper" and "its just a big waste of money" 

Not that I give a shit about what she thinks, just because her marriage was a farce, but I do think it bothers OH as she has shown no interest at all, he reaction when we told her we were getting married was "i dont want to know" 

Hmmm,.....whatever!

Well done on the weightloss! I'm in my first week and still starving all the time LOL! I just keep thinking about my wedding photos and that seems to keep me away from the kitchen!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I had it all originally off my mum, she said we should get married abroad, that it was only a piece of paper etc ... but now things are booked and ideas are being put into place, she's really excited and is getting into the whole planning part of things :happydance:

I'm finding that when I get hungry if I have a drink of water a lot of the time I can avoid wanting to go to the kitchen for food :thumbup:

The colour scheme isn't bothering me anymore, just been searching ebay and found some possibilities ...

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...168&var=510034665600&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...650&var=650013004006&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## honeybee2

I really like the first one- very bright!

With the whole weight loss thing, if you think your hungry do something because its most likely your bored.

Go for a quick 5 minute walk around the corner or tackle the washing pile!

If you really cannot resist the urge I ALWAYS keep my shelves stacked with tinned veg like tomatoes and carrots especially aswell as a variety of fruit (grapes, melon and pineapple cut up etc) and I snack on them because they are free foods. I also keep things like mange tout and green beans to grab quickly. Pineapple is very good for a sweet craving!


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks for the tip hun :thumbup: I have to admit I do tend to snack because I'm bored rather than through hunger :dohh:

Chris gets paid next week so he's promised me we can stock up on canned foods and fill the freezer :happydance:

Have had an e-mail back from the hotel we're going to book in Turkey and if we let them know once it's booked they'll set aside a room for us by the smaller pool (which everyone says is really, really quiet, and at the beginning of the season no one tends to use it) :happydance: And I can book myself in for a turkish bath the first day that we're there :D


----------



## EmmyReece

I have to say I'm really starting to feel more like myself at last :blush:

I honestly think that's what's giving me the focus to have a good food day. I have just discovered and fallen in love with stuffed peppers :happydance: Just had one with onion, mushroom and some turkey mince and it was rather delicious even if I do say so myself :D

Going to have a nosey on ebay for some wedding stuff ideas and get back into the swing of things :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo i really like the first one hun its lovely :)

on the snackin front i tend to crave savoury rather than sweet so i try and keep some cooked chicken in the fridge to that i can have a nibble on when i get peckish :) 

glad you are statting to feel better. Dont let others bring u down xx


----------



## Tiff

Glad you are feeling better hunny!

Another way I avoid unwanted snacking is to brush my teeth. I never want to eat anything after I brush them, helps with figuring out if I'm really hungry or just bored snacking. :flower:

Loved the first yellow dress too!!!


----------



## honeybee2

ooooh brushing teeth- love it!!


or paint your nails??

give your self a manicure?


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: love the tips ladies :D

I need to buy some of that stuff that stops me from biting my nails ... I'm awful for it when I'm tired or stressed :rofl:

I feel like I'm constantly ranting in here ... got another one thanks to my cousin... going to put it in a spoiler 


Spoiler
:trouble:

Please don't get me wrong, I love my cousin to bits, she's always been there for me, she was my role model when I was growing up, but she's really upset me :cry:

She was coming over for a few days around about the 20th August - which was great, I've missed her like crazy and was hoping to be able to have a good old gossip with her. But, it turns out now that our aunty (her mum's and my mum's sister) has invited herself along and my cousin hasn't told her where to go. And my mum has agreed to it :nope:

Which now means that Chris will go across and fetch them, leaving me stuck at home all day because we only have a 5 seater car and there's my cousin and her 2 lads and my aunty :grr:

I just find it really, really rude of her to invite herself along. And then when I pm my cousin on facebook about it (because my cousin didn't let me know my aunty was coming as well, we only found out about it from my aunty pming mum) all she said was "yh lez is sorting it" :grr:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok, rant over and done with :thumbup:

I'm a happy girl again :wohoo:

Chris has said when he gets paid this week we can pay the £100 deposit for the photographer which I'm over the moon about. I've just sent her an e-mail to find out how we go about getting the money to her :happydance:

Plus!!!! We're booking Turkey this week, which means once that's done we can arrange thr private boat trip, I can e-mail the hotel and request a room by the smaller pool (which at the beginning of the season is always empty so we'll pretty much have that to ourselves yay) and I can get myself booked into the turkish bath the first day we're there :wohoo:

Things are looking up again ... :cloud9:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Glad your feeling happier. I love the first bridesmaid dress x


----------



## EmmyReece

Why have I never tried stuffed peppers before this past 7 days??? :shrug:

They taste absolutely delicious, but I'm having trouble thinking of fillings for them, first time I had turkey mince, onion and mushroom, tonight I've had pork mince, onion and mushroom, going to try lamb mince and steak mince ... but other than that I have to admit I am at a bit of a loss :rofl:

I've also treated myself off ebay for next year in turkey ... I need to lose some weight off my back, but spent £6 on these two bikini tops off ebay ... in the past when I've lost weight I've never seemed to actually lose off my cup size, just my back, which probably seems really odd ...

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/glitterytop.png

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/sailorbikinitop.png

:happydance:

Just been researching and where we're going has quite a few little jewellers so we're going to be having a nosey around them for the wedding bands :wohoo:


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: for wedding bands! Love the bikini tops too!


Spoiler
I'd be upset too hun, I hate when people invite themselves along. :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

One couple got theirs for the equivalent of £50 and when they got back to the uk they had them valued at over £300 :shock:

I figured the bikini tops would be a much needed boost if I felt a bit blah. Have to say I *LOVE *the blue stripey one :happydance: I'm not buying any more though until next year ... so far I have 5 different bikini tops for when we're in turkey :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

A girl can never have too many swim suits :haha:

Glad you are feeling better Emmy. I apologising for missing your journal lately, although I have caught up on B2B. Stuffed peppers sounds lovely, if I didn't loathe peppers !!!!!!


----------



## mummymunch

I have cous cous in my peppers :) x


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww don't apologise Trask, there hasn't been much going on other than my little rants :rofl:

Chris is nipping into Morrissons for me in 10 minutes to get me some red peppers and some more mince :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Today's the day that we book turkey :wohoo:

I can't believe how excited I feel :blush: it kinda feels like a step forward with the wedding plans, what with us hoping to buy the wedding rings over there if that makes sense?

Going to let Chris wake up before I start pestering him :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

:wohoo: I want to book a holiday! Lol may have to save up the flight money quicker and book the flight to Hawaii so I can get excited lol xxx


----------



## mossip

:happydance: :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: xxx


----------



## Lisa84

OO dead excited for you hun. There's nothing like a holiday to look forward to to cheer you up. Any wedding updates? xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Not really much to report at the moment, we've decided to make wrist corsages for the bridesmaids, so my uncle's oh is going to sort that out for us :happydance:

*TURKEY IS BOOKED* :wohoo: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

:happydance: Yayyy!!!


----------



## honeybee2

:bunny: how exciting!!!!!!!!!

I've just eaten cous cous!


----------



## Scamp

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay for Turkey xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: just been pricing up bikini tops on ebay ... my uncle's oh is going to help me to make the back clasps into ties so I can do them up tighter if I lose weight on my back :dance:

Going to try putting cous cous in tomorrow's pepper :rofl:


----------



## Lisa84

Yey for Turkey :happydance: 

When and where abouts are you going?

I've never had Cous Cous i take it's nice? I'm scared of new things lol xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

We're going to Dalyan and staying at the Sahin Apartments :happydance:

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel...lyan_Mugla_Province_Turkish_Aegean_Coast.html

We fly out on 7th June 2012 at 18.55 from Manchester for a fortnight and then fly back at 02.25 in the morning :shock:

I don't know how to describe cous cous, the way I see it is like ground rice if that makes sense?


----------



## leash27

Yey for Turkey!!

BUT......you wont be here at the time of my wedding :cry:

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwwwww no :dohh: I'm going to have to log on at the internet cafe so I can catch up on the goss, will be weird not being on this part of the forum for a fortnight :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: for holidays! Enjoy Em, you deserve it. 

A nice hot holiday sounds just what you need!


----------



## Tiff

Ohmigosh!! YAAAAY for booking Turkey!!!! That's going to be so much fun!!!!


----------



## Smile181c

Cous cous is a type of pasta isn't it? Like really tiny pieces of pasta - you have to add things to it, to have any taste :haha: like lemon, or veg! the consistency isn't my fave, but it's quite nice with a salad :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Might buy once of those ainsley's packets and see how i get on :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: :wohoo: :dance:

I THINK I have my bridal entrance music sorted :blush:

I know I've posted quite a few possibilities in my journal, but I was reminded of this fantastic song last night when I was watching a film :cloud9:

The version I have is a minute longer than this one :shock: so I'm going to see if I can edit it enough for the bridesmaids to walk down the aisle to :thumbup: Also my version has no speaking on it whatsoever :D

It just completely gives me goosebumps and when I heard it last night it made me cry a little :blush:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZUkLB3o0zg


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok, I've ulpoaded the mp3 to youtube so that everyone can listen to it and see what I mean :cloud9:

I've been listening to it a few times and it really is an amazing piece of music and I have to say, I do honestly think I'm settled on this.

The only thing that's bugging me is that it's so long and I don't really want to edit it and take away from the beauty of the song. At 2.57 it starts to get into the part where I want to think about making an entrance (which I'll actually do somewhere between 3.20 and 3.24).

Our venue has these amazing glass double doors from the bar into the ceremony room and I was trying to figure out if 2.57 minutes was long enough for the bridesmaids to make an entrance? Or is that waaaaayyyyyy too long?

What I was wanting the venue to do was maybe once the bridesmaids had all started to walk down the aisle get the staff to close the doors for me to get myself ready and pull myself together and then at 2.57 get them to open the doors for me to actually start walking down the aisle at between 3.20 and 3.24.

Am I being stupidly over dramatic? :blush:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeN0eTH6mN8


----------



## Lisa84

Emmy that is really stunning and i really love it!! It actually made me go 'awww' out loud :)

lovely lovely piece of music abd definately not too dramatic xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Think I have found another music possibility either for when we sign the register or for our first dance :cloud9: Chris is leaning more to the first dance as it's a shorter song :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOoqjLnZu3Q


----------



## Smile181c

Aw emmy that first piece of music is beautiful :cloud9: xx


----------



## leash27

I love this music, its from Romeo and Juliet too isn't it? I was considering it as my entrance song as its a song I have always loved. The version with the words in by Desiree is beautiful but just the music on its own is stunning. I think its a very good choice.

I know what you mean about the part where it 'kicks in' and it would be nice to make your entrance then too. The only thing I would suggest you think about it that timings may not run very precisely on the day. I was MOH for my best friend last year and there were 2 other BM's, we were supposed to take a certain amount of time each to walk down the aisle but it totally went out the window. The first BM went too fast so the second tried to go slow to make up for it but ended up being too slow and then when I went I couldnt remember what I was supposed to be doing lol. 

Love the music though, I could gush about it all day long!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep it's from Romeo and Juliet :D

I think what I'll do is to do a trial run of walking from the bar down the aisle at normal pace and then slower pace and see what happens when I next go to the venue, though I have no idea when that will be ... with me having 5 bridesmaids and then my flower girl too it should hopefully work out :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Looks like I won't be having a MOH :nope:

I've been trying to get in touch with her for ages now. When we moved back to Wales in 2009 my brother accidentally deleted my numbers off my phone and she wasn't on facebook. Fast forward to this year and I find her on facebook, I asked her about being my MOH and she said yes, but every single time I try and get in touch with her she doesn't reply to my messages :(

I've been trying to get in touch with her for about a month now and nothing's working, so I don't know what to do really :nope:

So far I only have 2 bridesmaids confirmed and my little flower girl confirmed. When we tell Chris' parents that we have set a date that's when I'll ask if his cousin and his brother's gf's girls want to be my other bridesmaids.


----------



## leash27

Awww Emmy :hugs:

Look at it this way, if she is not bothering to get back to you then she doesn't deserve to be your MOH. When I was asked to be a MOH I was so happy I cried! Its a huge deal and you need someone who really wants to do it and who you can rely on!

Is there noone else you could ask?

x


----------



## EmmyReece

There is Nikki, my brother's gf. She has been a major star, she helped me design the little stick people for the magnets and rsvp cards, she's done so many dress searches it's unbelievable, she found me the instrumental version of the Romeo and Juliet song (I could only find versions with Leonardo DiCaprio talking on) ... I really don't think I could have asked for more. 

I just wanted someone I was *REALLY *close to if that makes sense? And yeah I'm close to Nikki, but not as close as I am / was to my friend from Cheshire :nope:


----------



## Tiff

I dunno hun, how close are you if she's not even bothering to get back to you? :hugs: Trust me, you are going to want someone who is there and available. I have one bridesmaid who hasn't been really there to help and its been incredibly upsetting and whatnot.

But thankfully I have a really amazing MOH. Your MOH is traditionally supposed to help and arrange everything... your bridal party is not only just people who are close but also the best people to help and support you. :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

When I was living in Cheshire we were inseparable, but since we've been in Wales we haven't spoke on the phone or seen each other or even been in touch on facebook :( It's just really frustrating :trouble:

I'm half tempted not to have a MOH and just stick to bridesmaids :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

:hugs:
Could you email and ask if there's a problem? 

I'm not having a MOH, just having bridesmaids.


----------



## EmmyReece

The only contact I have for her now is via facebook :nope:

Ahhhh well, the way I'm trying to think of it is that at the end of the day it'll be her loss, not mine. I have 2 confirmed fantastic bridesmaids already, and the younger girls are going to be asked so that they feel more included (which I don't mind as I think they're all fab), just depends on whether they say yes :rofl:

One less dress and accessories to buy :haha:


----------



## Scamp

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mynx

I think you should ask your friend Nikki to be your MOH hun. Sounds like she's been doing the job of a MOH already :haha: 

Or if you decide not to have one, it doesnt matter, I'm not having one :) Elisha is my bridesmaid and organising my hen night but that's it!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd feel a bit weird asking her as she wouldn't come to my hen night in Cheshire / Stoke on Trent (she has a phobia of people being sick so avoids clubs etc). So I think I might just leave things as they are.

It makes me really sad, Emma (who I had originally wanted) lost her oh to cancer within days of us losing dad, we'd been super close for years anyway, and I have to say I do really miss her, but short of putting an advert in their local newspaper I really don't know what I can do :shrug:

Back on the wagon diet wise, I'm so sick and tired of feeling sorry for myself so I've joined that graze website and made Chris join up and I totally refuse to buy anymore crisps or chocolate. It means I get to have 1 box of fairly healthy nibbles each day apart from a sunday where I'll have 2

www.graze.com (if anyone wants a nosey)


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: Chris has booked us a long weekend in his mum and dad's caravan for the beginning of September. I know it's not going to be 5* luxury :haha: but a few nights away just me and him will be fab after the past couple of weeks :D

So I'm going to take full advantage of the situation and get my backside down to the cheap make up store in Cheshire Oaks and see if there's any discount MAC make up I can find :wohoo:

Been so good today food wise, have completely avoided crisps and choccy (though I have gone a bit mad on smoothies), just cooking food now and have got a pepper roasting in the oven stuffed with chilli con carne, hope it turns out nice :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> I'd feel a bit weird asking her as she wouldn't come to my hen night in Cheshire / Stoke on Trent (she has a phobia of people being sick so avoids clubs etc). So I think I might just leave things as they are.
> 
> It makes me really sad, Emma (who I had originally wanted) lost her oh to cancer within days of us losing dad, we'd been super close for years anyway, and I have to say I do really miss her, but short of putting an advert in their local newspaper I really don't know what I can do :shrug:
> 
> Back on the wagon diet wise, I'm so sick and tired of feeling sorry for myself so I've joined that graze website and made Chris join up and I totally refuse to buy anymore crisps or chocolate. It means I get to have 1 box of fairly healthy nibbles each day apart from a sunday where I'll have 2
> 
> www.graze.com (if anyone wants a nosey)

:pizza: They look really nice actually, what are the prices like?


----------



## EmmyReece

It's £3.49 a box hun, I've got a code that gets you your first box free then the next one half price (it also gets me £1 off my next box I think, but don't quote me on that in case I'm wrong), I can send it to you if you want?

There's no obligation to keep them going, you can cancel anytime you want, even after your free box I think :thumbup:

The sundried tomato foccacia bread is soooooo nice, and the vanilla seed mix is to die for :D


----------



## Scamp

Can you take a picture of the size please? It's difficult to tell on the website. I'm really tempted, just trying to work out if £3.49 is worth it :shrug:
It's a free box for everyone first time I think thanks hun.

It all looks really tasty! Have you tried the flapjacks?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd say it was worth it ... here's a couple of pics of my vanilla seed mix, the tub is about the size of my hand, maybe a little smaller and then you can see on the pics how thick it is :D

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Snapshot_20110809.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Snapshot_20110809_1.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

Just paid the deposit for the photographer ... things are starting to fall into place wedding wise :dance:

Really, really excited now :D Going to try and price up the dj now and see what's available :thumbup:

Oh, I did try and find a mobile beauty therapist for me to have my make up done professionally but can't find one in my area other than a lady who doesn't have a website, so I'm going to stick to my original plan to buy the make up myself and do my make up myself :dance:


----------



## Scamp

I might have that code off you hun if it saves you money. We're thinking about it and might go for it :thumbup: 

:happydance: for the photographer x


----------



## EmmyReece

Okies hun, I'll pm you :thumbup:

I think it said it gives me a £1 for a limited time, so might have run out, but it will still get you the free box then one at half price. 

What I'd recommend is going through the foods and binning the stuff that you don't like :thumbup:


----------



## kintenda

I'd defo recommend Graze boxes - had them for ages and they are just lovely!


----------



## EmmyReece

Have you got any favourites that you've been sent from them? I have to say the vanilla seed mix is very yummy :dance:


----------



## Traskey

Morning Emmy

I don't think your FB friend is going to make a very good MOH if she's not getting back to you. You need someone who is there for you all the time. Sounds like your friend Nikki is doing that, even if you don't officially have her as the MOH. I had one adult and one child at my wedding. My second best friend was really happy to help out but was nervous about standing in front of people so I still acknowledged her in the speeches. She just felt more comfortable that way. Perhaps that's why your friend isn't responding? She still came to my hen do, helped decorate the hall the night before and was an all round god send!


----------



## EmmyReece

I honestly think the best thing for me to do now is just wait and see if she gets in touch with me, but I have to say I really don't think she will be getting back in touch with me :nope: I'll still budget for her, but then if there's no contact by Christmas then I'll probably just leave it.

Have had an e-mail back from the photographer - she is away on holiday at the moment but she is going to send our receipt out on monday as she gets back on sunday :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

How are you today hun?

I ordered from Graze using the code :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm feeling really good today thanks hun :happydance:

Oooohhhh cool, I thought I noticed an e-mail from them this morning lol. Did you ask them to send you anything soon? Which day did you ask for a delivery for?

Having another pepper stuffed with chilli con carne for lunch, then going to make myself some grilled bacon, grilled mushrooms and grilled tomato (and maybe scrambled egg) later :thumbup: Really not felt like snacking at all which I'm pretty chuffed with :happydance:

Ohhhh and we've found a site where we can get a 6ft Xmas tree for £27 so I'm going to be ordering that on Monday, I know it's yonks away, but that offer is too good to miss :haha:

I want to do something weddingy today so might have a look for possible flower arrangements :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

A few things, including the vanilla thing you mentioned :happydance: I've asked for it to be delivered on Monday, thursday and Friday. Looking forward to getting my first one. 

Sounds nice :thumbup: Apart from the meat obv lol

£27 is really good for an xmas tree. It's not too early, I'm start to buy pressies soon. Everyone is just going to have to except that they're not getting much this year :haha:

Cool, what flowers you going for? 





EmmyReece said:


> I'm feeling really good today thanks hun :happydance:
> 
> Oooohhhh cool, I thought I noticed an e-mail from them this morning lol. Did you ask them to send you anything soon? Which day did you ask for a delivery for?
> 
> Having another pepper stuffed with chilli con carne for lunch, then going to make myself some grilled bacon, grilled mushrooms and grilled tomato (and maybe scrambled egg) later :thumbup: Really not felt like snacking at all which I'm pretty chuffed with :happydance:
> 
> Ohhhh and we've found a site where we can get a 6ft Xmas tree for £27 so I'm going to be ordering that on Monday, I know it's yonks away, but that offer is too good to miss :haha:
> 
> I want to do something weddingy today so might have a look for possible flower arrangements :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhhh sounds fab :D The vanilla seeds are very, very yummy :D

I'm going to try and do loads of xmas shopping in London and then maybe the rest in the trafford centre. Chris is being a right scrooge and moaning that he doesn't want a tree, but I've told him it's tough luck :rofl:

Flower wise, I'd love, love, love something like this :happydance:

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2783/4364354498_9ddd168b0d.jpg


----------



## Traskey

Love the flowers Emmy, that's beautiful :D


----------



## Scamp

They are really pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9: SO pretty!!!!!!!! I love Gerber daisies!


----------



## EmmyReece

White and yellow ones would look amazing with some green foliage ... 

This would be ideal if I could use yellow gerbera daisies instead of the sunflowers :cloud9:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/sunflower-white-daisy-bridal-bouquet.jpg


----------



## Scamp

They're really pretty hun x


----------



## Lisa84

Love them both :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Family stress yet again :cry:


Spoiler
I'm feeling really sorry for my cousin, Mum's having a 50th birthday do next week and she said she couldn't afford to come across, so I was speaking to her sister and she let slip that her partner has been really shitty with her and their babies and that she's found text messages from other women on his phone :grr:

Me and Chris are going to pay the petrol money to get her over here and back again as it really sounds like she needs a few days away. Her youngest is only a month old, and the oldest is just over 1 year old. Her oh has been shouting at the oldest for crying at night if she wakes up, he sent my cousin downstairs with the travel cot and moses basket so her could sleep :shock: and been calling her fat and lazy because she's having a hard time adjusting to having two young babies :nope:

Anyone want to swap families with me???


----------



## Scamp

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Sounds like a right twat!!!

:hug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm really worried that I'm going to get there next week to pick her and the girls up and he's going to be there wanting to come too :wacko: Chris is making me use our car as it's smaller and we're on the understanding that only my cousin and the babies are coming


----------



## Scamp

Can you speak to her before to make sure he isn't coming? x


----------



## EmmyReece

She doesn't know that I know ... my other cousin told me so that we were aware how much she actually appreciated us spending the money on petrol to get her across


----------



## Scamp

Hm, I'm not sure then. Maybe ring casually and ask who is coming as you haven't got room for her oh x


----------



## Smile181c

Hey hun, just caught up :) 

The gerberas are lovely (not that I'm biased or anything haha they're like my fav flower :flow:) 

I love graze boxes too! I used to get them when they were a little bit cheaper, and I loved them :thumbup: could I have the code anyway though? Might get a few more!

Sorry to hear about family troubles, I can totally relate to having family stress! :hugs: 

:hugs: for your cousin too...no one should be treated like that :nope: Xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Am making myself have a healthy day today, really need to get back into the dieting mentality so I can get back on track and stop moping about. I'm awful for emotional eating so if something stresses me out or upsets me then I eat :dohh:

Wedding wise, not a lot happening really. Going to go to the discount cosmetics store in cheshire oaks in a few weeks time and see if I can stock up on some new make up brushes and maybe treat myself to a couple of lipglosses or something :thumbup:

Am super excited for next week ... I can't wait to see my cousin and her girls, and my other cousin and her boys. Really looking forward to cuddles off Lexi (the 1 month old baby) :cloud9: 

We're going to have a full house. Michelle and the boys are sleeping upstairs in the spare bedrooms. Then Donna and the girls are going to have downstairs as there's more room and she can get to the kettle for Lexi's feeds :D Going to spend the day at home on Monday / Tuesday and get things ready


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: my countdown is basically made up of 1s

1 year, 11 months, 1 week and 1 day until we get married :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

How are you today?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm doing ok thanks hun, feeling a bit sad though, sorted through some stuff to give my cousin for Lexi (little girl bits of clothes that I let someone talk me into buying against my better judgement :dohh:).

Trying to distract myself with cleaning, have done all through downstairs, sorted clothes into what needs washing and what needs to be put away, still got upstairs to do :wacko:


----------



## Scamp

Big :hugs: hun xx


----------



## Traskey

Awwwwwwww

Are you sure you don't want to hold onto them for a while?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd prefer Lexi to get the use out of them and to be 100% honest, it wasn't really the sort of stuff that I'd buy a little girl if I ever have one if that makes sense? I think it was more a case of getting caught up in the moment and being too easily swayed :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

There hasn't really been all that much wedding chat in this thread lately :nope: Life has just been getting in the way I think

I have a few songs that I want to add to a playlist for the wedding
* Wet - Nicole Scherzinger
* It's Getting Better - Mamas and Papas
* Mighty Bosstones - The Impression That I Get


----------



## EmmyReece

Just started a new journal so I don't have to keep filling this one up with rants :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: Had an e-mail from the photographer 

She's wanting Chris' full name so that she can send us the receipt for the deposit. I'm really chuffed that she's been back in touch when she promised that she would :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

yay, that's reassuring that she did as promised!


----------



## Scamp

Hi hun, How are you? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Not so good today hun :nope: my other journal explains it better, the general one I started :(


----------



## Scamp

Massive :hugs: I'll go look


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: the wedding is all out in the open, Chris' parents have been over for a visit today and we gave them their save the date magnets, and they were really chuffed, we had no comments about money, no stress about it, they've been absolutely lovely :D


----------



## Tiff

That's fabulous hunny!!! So glad you can finally start chatting about it and being publically excited!!!


----------



## Traskey

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

So pleased that they are being supportive :wohoo:


----------



## EmmyReece

Arghhhhh I'm such an idiot ... I've only gone and chosen our wedding date as the anniversary of Chris' grandad's death :cry: He never mentioned it to me when we booked it, and I honestly think he'd forgotten.

His dad didn't mention anything today when we handed out the save the date magnets, but when we phoned his Nanna, she told Chris :dohh:

I'm such an idiot ... I feel awful for forgetting, even if she has to get on with things and not change anything :(


----------



## taperjeangirl

aww I think that might make it a little more special? Or is that just me! You can mention him in the speeches ?

I'm glad it's now out in the open and you can talk weddings with everyone!


----------



## Mynx

Awww :hugs: I'd have thought that it would make the anniversary a little more "easy" if you know what I mean! I wanted our wedding close to the anniversary of my mum's death because it would make it less hard for me to remember her if there was something happy amongst the memories. Does that make sense? 

Yay for it all being out in the open now hun :happydance:


----------



## leash27

Yey!!!!!! You're finally out of the wedding closet!!! I'm so excited for you!

X


----------



## Smile181c

Glad you're out of the closet! :haha:

Sorry to hear about the anniversary date, but I agree with the others, maybe having the wedding on that day will be easier to associate the day with good memories? xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I really, really hope so. We're going to go round when we're over there next and just double check that she is ok about it. But that's exactly the reason why I didn't have the wedding on the 3rd of August as it would be the anniversary of my dad's funeral :dohh:

Been trying to think of a nice subtle way to put it on facebook that I can start looking at wedding stuff :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

No need to be subtle now it's all out in the open! As soon as I got engaged I text everyone in my phone book with 'WE'RE ENGAGED!!!!!!' haha subtlety is not my strong point  Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: there's some people on there that we won't be inviting, so I don't want everyone to think "ohhhh yay a wedding to go to" :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I posted this

"starting to look at wedding dresses to see what sort of style I like :) think it might be time as there's less than 2 years until we get married lol"

pretty vague, but lets everyone know it's official :rofl:


----------



## Lisa84

Yey for announcing the wedding :happydance: I agree with the others that it will make the day more special but i understand your reservations about having it on that day 

I really need to pull my finger out and send the save the dates don't i.... i keep forgetting :( xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

We've done ours this early so we can get it all out in the open :thumbup:

Feeling really excited now :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: I have another bridesmaid confirmed, just asked Chris' brother's gf if her youngest would like to be a bridesmaid and she said yep :happydance: she's going to ask her older girl too, but I've said I'll completely understand if she's too shy :D


----------



## Lisa84

I suppose our save the dates are just a formality coz everyone who is coming knows when we are getting married.

How many bridesmaids is that now? It's gonna cost you a fortune!! lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

At the most there is going to be 5 :D it's not going to be too bad as I'll be buying the dresses from ebay :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

I have four. :mrgreen: And yes, Ebay will definitely help with costs!


----------



## EmmyReece

It looks like the older one has said yes too :wohoo: 

Going to have a nosey on ebay for bridesmaid dresses again, in between looking for gift ideas for them :D


----------



## leash27

I am so happy for you Emmy, it must be so great to be able to openly talk about all your plans and have people get excited with you!

Full steam ahead now pretty lady!!!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I have to say it feels pretty fantastic to be able to be posting wedding related stuff on facebook :cloud9:

I'm really not sure about the colour scheme, so what I think I will do is wait until next July when I start trying on dresses, and then build it all around that. The things I've brought so far can always be sold on, and the save the dates aren't colour specific :D


----------



## Scamp

:happydance: It's fab it's out in the open now. 

I loved your status today :haha: 

How was Chris' nanna about it? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Well as far as we know she is ok :D

Glad you liked the status :haha: I won't be putting a new one every day as I don't want to be getting on people's nerves :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

I'd imagine that it feels good to say stuff on Facebook. I was on pins and needles waiting to announce it and I only had to wait a day or so between getting engaged and telling family. 

:happydance: Yay for wedding facebook updates!


----------



## Scamp

Put as many as you want hun, I probably piss people off but oh well :lol: 
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

At least it means I can post things for the bridesmaids on there and they can see my ideas :D

I'm over the moon that the girls have said yes to being bridesmaids :D I had this back from their mum yesterday 

"well I've just asked her and she sed YES!!! she sed I like wearing dresses..... Yasmin sed YYEEAAHHH ran into the garden to trisha and lennie and sed " I'm going to be a bridesmaid"...... x" :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Aww bless that is sooo cute!

Don't worry about FB hun. I post a countdown at least once a month lol :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Am so tempted to switch the colour scheme to either blue, peach or coral, have been finding some stunning dresses on the dorothy perkins website

Coral Dress

Peach Dress

Blue Dress


----------



## Tiff

They are so pretty!

Just a small word of caution, be careful with corals and peachy type colours - they are difficult to wear and can wash out your bridesmaids. Not a huge deal if you aren't worried about that. However that cobalt dress would look stunning on any skintype/colour. :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think blue would be so easy to work with compared to green and yellow :dohh:

Really going to have to have a think about it all.

And we've lost all the wedding stuff on Chris' laptop, the screen broke and he's sent it to be fixed today and they said we'd probably lose everything that was saved :( So got to start searching for stuff again


----------



## EmmyReece

ok some blue flower ideas

https://s.ecrater.com/stores/75579/4a5694a04b89f_75579n.jpg

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_vGy6qVED0hI/S-FxxeJZC0I/AAAAAAAAAP4/X74SsrYJr2E/s640/blue+bouquet

https://www.weddingflowersworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Blue-Wedding-Flowers.jpg

the one with the blue lillies looks amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Lisa84

Like the blue dress hun but i really loved all the yellow dresses you posted. Really summery :)

sucks about the laptop. I try to email myself the ideas and then save them in a wedding folder :) suppose you can look back on your journal too :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I loved them too, but I'm paranoid about ordering from abroad and that's where the majority of choice is :( . There's so many options out there for blue dresses, plus the blue flowers, and it solves the "something blue" dilemma :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Emmy do I have you on Facebook? My friend's wedding that I was in back in June had Royal Blue and Silver as her colours, you are more than welcome to take a look through our pictures and maybe get some ideas?

Love the hydrangea bouquet!


----------



## Tiff

Hope you don't feel like I'm pressuring you to go blue! :hugs: The yellow dresses were pretty as well. :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww no don't worry about it hun, I'm leaning towards it because of the amount of choice there is out there. There's some stunning dresses on ebay

this one in royal blue

blue halter neck dress

but even in general, there is more dress choice in blue

I haven't got you on facebook hun, but my e-mail is [email protected] if you could add me?


----------



## Scamp

Love the dresses hun, they're gorgeous. 

Which do you prefer? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I love the shorter blue dress, but think I'd have to find a different one for Nikki as she thinks dresses like that won't suit her because of her big boobs :rofl:

Tiff, are the piccies you're talking about in your Summer 2011 album? Just been looking and those dresses are stunning :D


----------



## Scamp

I think they are all pretty :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: all 5 of the bridesmaids are confirmed, I'm soooooo chuffed they all said yes. And as for the one I asked to be my moh, I still haven't heard anything so won't be having one

Still looking at blue dress and flower ideas and I have to say there's some amazing things out there :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

EmmyReece said:


> *And as for the one I asked to be my moh, I still haven't heard anything so won't be having one*

She's finally got in touch, well commented on my facebook status :dohh:

"Emily Reece
bridesmaid dress ideas searching today, girls, I promise NOT to put you in big puffball dresses lol"

and she puts ...

"u best not lol ema x" 

And that's it :wacko:


----------



## Tiff

EmmyReece said:


> Tiff, are the piccies you're talking about in your Summer 2011 album? Just been looking and those dresses are stunning :D

Yes! She made our bouquets as well, out of blue and white roses and tied them with silver ribbon. They looked great, and the colour worked on all of our skin tones (which were all very different!). :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

The BM dresses are very pretty Emmy, I really like the second one! I think Royal Blue is a beautiful colour for a wedding, then I am biased as thats the colour we are having. It looks so fresh and bold next to white/ivory. When we got our Save The Dates I knew we had chosen the right colours, I love it!

x


----------



## Lisa84

mmmm so is she still expecting to be MOH then? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

It certainly looks that way doesn't it? :shrug:

I'm going to give her until Xmas to get herself sorted, but then if no REAL contact then I'll have to say no. It's no skin off my nose as I won't be buying any dresses until next summer at the earliest :)


----------



## Lisa84

She can't really ignore your text and message on FB and then still expect to be MOH! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I know, but I don't mind cutting her some slack, as it can't be easy for her (in short her fiance died from cancer around the same time my dad died, they were going to have a wedding but the cancer progressed too quickly :cry: ) ... so I'll give her a bit more time before I have to think about saying enough is enough


----------



## Lisa84

awww definately hun i can understand it now. It must be hard for her to get excited about someone elses wedding when she would have loved her own :( xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

That's my own stupid fault for not explaining properly :(


----------



## EmmyReece

1) elegant maxi dress gown

2) one shoulder dress

3) strapless dress

4) one shoulder long dress

5) printed dress

I love strapless chiffon dresses, but Nikki refuses to wear one because of her big boobs :(


----------



## Smile181c

I love love number 2 & 4, the one shoulder ones :flow: gorgeous! x


----------



## leash27

Those dresses are lovely! Number 4 is almost identical to my BM dresses! 

X


----------



## Lisa84

Love number 2 :) The flowers shoulder bit makes it less plain :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ladies, I'm really worried. :cry:

I've joined the You and Your Wedding forum and have come across so many ladies who have had bad experiences when they've gone to shop for their wedding dress.

What if I get a snotty sales assistant who makes me feel like crap???

I'm so tempted to actually make a 4 hour journey to go to a specialist plus size wedding dress shop.

I'm going to keep at the weight loss, but I have to say I really don't think I'm cut out to be skinny, which will give them even more excuse to treat me like crap. :cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just been brave and sent an enquiry in to Pronuptia of Chester to see what sizes they stock in the Disney bridal dresses by Alfred Angelo :shock:

I've said if they have suitable sizes then I could look at making an appointment further down the line. I've also explained my fears about being a plus size bride and worrying about things not fitting me :blush:


----------



## Smile181c

Ah I'm sure the shop assistant will be lovely - they want to make a sale after all! :haha:

No seriously, I'm sure there are terrible ones out there, but there are also really lovely ones and I'm sure you'll be fine :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tiff

^^ She speaks the truth hun. That was a good idea of calling a place for sure!

I saw your kerfuffle with dresses in Scamp's thread. I have a similar situation actually! My MOH has incredibly large boobs and she wouldn't feel comfortable in a strapless dress. Her Girls need massive support. I found a dress that was similar to the style that I wanted, but it had a chiffon halter that gave her some extra support.


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I'm just panicking because other larger ladies have even had the sales assistants make comments about their size / weight :shock:

I've sent a few emails out so hopefully places will start replying soon :D

I think if I go for different shades of blue, like have 2 in a royal blue, 2 in a medium blue, and 2 in a light blue, and then I can tie that all in with the bouquet? But I am severely tempted by a pastel rainbow theme :haha: it just doesn't stand out like a blue theme does :D


----------



## Mynx

I really love the idea of the different shades of blue! Then the bouquet would be tied in perfectly and you could have those same shades of blue thru out the rest of the wedding... ties, hankies, ribbons, napkins etc :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Aw hun i completely understand your fears. Im shitting myself about goin to try on dresses for the same reason. Im sure there are lovely sales people out there but im worried ill pick a dress i like and they will more or less laugh at me thinking 'your too fat for that' 

The whole wedding experience is supposed to be magical and any sales person would be a fool for makin you feel any less than a princess. Im sure it will be fine hun xxx


----------



## Lisa84

If anyone didnt make me feel like a princess im a fiesty one and id get all pretty women on there arse...... Big mistake big HUGE!!! haha xx


----------



## leash27

I totally understand what you mean!! I was terrified when I went into the first bridal shop, getting naked in front of a total stranger is something most people would probably be scared of no matter what size they are! Luckily, the woman who owned the store was fabulous and totally put me at ease when I told her how nervous I was! I ended up really enjoying myself and felt like a princess in all of the gowns I tried on! 

I know not all sales assistants are going to be that friendly but I am just trying to keep in mind that this is supposed to be one of the most exciting and memorable parts of planning a wedding and if anyone tries to spoil it for me I will literally kick their ass!! And if I don't then my mum/sister/BM will! 

I think its a good idea to let them know how you're feeling and hopefully they will be sensitive to that and make you feel amazing! The designers make their dresses available in plus size for a reason, women want to feel like a princess on their big day no matter what size they are!!! 

X


----------



## EmmyReece

I've had this back from a bridal store I contacted yesterday ...



> Hi Emily,
> congratulations on your engagement! We do have Snow White but only in a size 12. We do have all sizes available to try on in other styles and we can order up to a size 32 in majority of designs.
> At the moment we have a few size 22 and a size 24 in stock for you to try.
> 
> Hope this helps if you need any more information please don't hesitate to get in touch
> 
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Emma

Have sent them a message back asking if that's the disney dresses they have available in a variety of sizes or just normal dresses :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I've sent a few more enquiries off about the Disney bridal collection :blush:

However in love I am with the Snow White dress

https://www.weddingfashioning.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/09/Alfred-Angelo-wedding-gown-2011050959.jpg

I have to say I'm really tempted by the Cinderella dress too :blush:

https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lfaxxzgWdY1qdotct.jpg

They're proper princessy dresses, and the exact opposite of what I thought I would even consider when the time came for looking at dresses.

I'm completely open to the fact that they could very well not suit me at all, but the inner little girl inside of me is dying to try them on :blush:


----------



## Traskey

I say try them on. I had a really nice store when I went for my first dress try on. I told them i didn't want to look ridiculous and they were all really helpful. I went to 4 and they were all great in the end. Didn't get a bad one at all!


----------



## Lisa84

Aww those dresses are gorgeous i love them. I love dresses like that but could never get away with them :( x


----------



## EmmyReece

I've had this from the cardiff bridal centre :cloud9:


Spoiler
Hi There Emily,
Yes, we are a stockist of the Disney collection & we carry quite a large plus size range also. We have samples up to a size 32 that can be tried. General delivery time on Wedding gowns is 6-9 months so you do have plenty of time but please feel free to book an appointment to come & try some dresses on to start getting some ideas.
We are open Mon-Sat 9.30-5.30.
We too hear many horror stories about brides being made to feel bad about themselves in other stores but, I can assure you, that won't happen with us. As far as we're concerned, all brides are beautiful brides regardless of their shape.
We look forward to hearing from you when you're ready to start trying on.
Many Thanks,
Katie.

I'm so tempted to make an appointment with them for after christmas :D


----------



## Lisa84

Id definately make an appointment hun they sound like they do just want u want xx


----------



## Twiglet

I want to change my dress to the Cinderella one :rofl: but I'll just look at my dress to remind me why I wont do that :lol: 

I've just added you to my FB :) My SIL had a royal blue and silver wedding last year and it looked lovely :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

18 months sounds like a good sort of time to go choose a dress, carry on losing weight, go back at 12 months and order the dress :happydance: 

But I feel really at ease with them, they sound absolutely lovely already :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Ordering stationery samples today :D

I really can't decide what I want, so I think it's best to get as many as I can so that I can see the quality and then decide from there. Though I have to say it's tempting to design my own (but am a bit worried about doing that for some strange reason) :wacko:


----------



## leash27

They sound so nice and friendly Emmy, you should definitely go and have a little look around and maybe get an idea of what you would like and what they think will suit you. I think the women that work in these shops have a tremendous ability to pick out a gown that they know will flatter your figure without you even realising it yourself.

I am glad you are feeling a lot more positive about it now! You already know that I love the Alfred Angelo Disney collection and I think Snow White is stunning. I am making an appointment to try on Tiana and I cannot wait!! It will be so much fun to try on a real princessy princess gown!!
x


----------



## EmmyReece

I wish I had someone I could drag down to Cardiff with me to try dresses on :rofl: I'm not sure about taking Nikki with me, and none of the others live in Wales :dohh: I might get Chris to take us to Cardiff for a night, get an appointment made, he can go off round the shops and I could go to my appointment, but then knowing me I'll freak out :dohh: I'll have to find someone to take with me

omg I am totally 100% in love with these invitations :cloud9:

https://www.planet-cards.co.uk/good-luck-horseshoe-wedding-invitation-card.html

https://www.planet-cards.co.uk/fairytale-wedding-invitation-card.html

https://www.planet-cards.co.uk/love-birds-wedding-invitation-card.html

https://www.planet-cards.co.uk/world-of-flowers-wedding-invitation-card.html


----------



## Lisa84

Like the horseshoe ones hun but the bottom 2 links on my phonr arent goin to any specific invitation :( xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: that's weird, wonder why they aren't working


----------



## Lisa84

Might be my stoooopid phone hun. Ill have a gander on my laptop tomorrow :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Okie doke :D 

Half considering getting my cousin across so I have at least one person to come with me for trying dresses on :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I love, love, love having the wedding out in the open :wohoo:

I've just been able to put piccies of the wedding venue's grounds on facebook and not had to worry about any comments or questions :happydance:

Have ordered a Makeup Forever HD Foundation to try out as apparently it photographs really well, so I'll give that a go and if I like it I'll be buying another bottle in time for the wedding :D

They have a gorgeous lip liner that I want to try too but it wasn't in stock this time so will keep an eye out for it. It looks like a gorgeous colour and not too in your face so I think it would be perfect for the wedding
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> I wish I had someone I could drag down to Cardiff with me to try dresses on :rofl: I'm not sure about taking Nikki with me, and none of the others live in Wales :dohh: I might get Chris to take us to Cardiff for a night, get an appointment made, he can go off round the shops and I could go to my appointment, but then knowing me I'll freak out :dohh: I'll have to find someone to take with me
> 
> omg I am totally 100% in love with these invitations :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.planet-cards.co.uk/good-luck-horseshoe-wedding-invitation-card.html
> 
> https://www.planet-cards.co.uk/fairytale-wedding-invitation-card.html
> 
> https://www.planet-cards.co.uk/love-birds-wedding-invitation-card.html
> 
> https://www.planet-cards.co.uk/world-of-flowers-wedding-invitation-card.html


I can see the 3rd one but that's it.

Depending when it is, I'd come with you? Obv I'd have to be off work because of getting the train down.

Been up to much today? xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Argh my phone is being stupid, for some reason it won't display text properly, so I can't even see what I'm typing :rofl: I'll update properly tomorrow when I can get on the computer xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: its working again, I've been dying to get on bnb all afternoon :blush:

Vici hun I'd love it if you would come to cardiff with me to try dresses on :cloud9:

I've been thinking, and I want a way to honour all the people who should be with us and who we'll be thinking of. So I'm thinking of setting up a photo table, getting pics of them, putting them in some nice frames and then putting some candles on the table with them. 

Also I've been thinking of decoration ideas for the venue, and I've spotted little paper chinese lanterns that have a solar powered bulb in them. I'm going to get some for outside, to light the paths, and then for the bit in the woods I'm going to get some lanterns that are normal battery powered so people can go for walks after sunset if they want to :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh and tomorrow I'll do some screen shots of the invitations as for some reason the stoopid links aren't working :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok yet another post from me :rofl: 

Here's pics of the invitations that I'm considering
 



Attached Files:







fairytale-wedding-invitation-card-C-226-f1.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 0









good-luck-horseshoe-wedding-invitation-card-R-626-f1.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 0









love-birds-wedding-invitation-card-R-624-f1.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lisa84

We are thinkin of chinese lanterns but purely for the photo op lol

i really like the horseshoes ones :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I was thinking solar powered fairy lights around this gazebo type thing and along the walkway and in the dark it would look AMAZING on photo!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110711-00098.jpg
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lisa84

It would look lush hun. A photo as the sun is setting with the lights on would be nice xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm writing them all down as I think of them or get suggestions ready to drive the photographer nuts with :happydance: 

Have been writing lists all day :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

They love stuff like that! The more you can tell them what you want the easier it is for them to give it to you. Its the wishy-washy ones who hem and haw and are vague that drive them nuts. My friend is a photographer and that's her biggest complaint. People who don't tell her what they want then get upset when she doesn't provide it. 

Keep those lists comin'! :haha:


----------



## Scamp

:wave: 
Love the invites, really cute.

It's such a lovely idea about having the photos :cloud9: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

The new battery and charger hasn't come through for my mac, so it looks like I'm stuck on my phone until my brother gets up and I can nick his charger for a bit (the battery on mine works if I have a power source, but only if its plugged in) :hissy:

I'm going to have a nosey on ebay later for some little blue glass things to put in the bottom of goldfish bowls as centre pieces. Wanted to fill it with water too, put some lillies in to float, and then maybe have helium balloons weighed down in the middle? Its really hard to describe what I mean, will see if I can find a pic on google :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I have discovered the foundation I will be using for the wedding

https://www.makeupforever.com/products/complexion/hd-foundation.html

This stuff is amazing, I love it. It glides on really smooth, easily blends in and just evens out my whole complexion. I love it so much that I'm seriously considering getting the concealer, primer and blusher to go with it :D

https://www.makeupforever.com/products/complexion/hd-concealer.html

https://www.makeupforever.com/products/complexion/hd-primer.html

https://www.makeupforever.com/products/cheeks/hd-blush.html

I'll be using it properly in a couple of weeks, so will take a pic to show how well it photographs, as the company make this whole hoo haa over not having to airbrush pictures with this foundation on


Spoiler
https://blog.myfdb.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/MAKE-UP-FOREVER.jpg

We're away next weekend :wohoo:

And it means I can have a nosey in Cheshire Oaks the the cosmetics store that do discount mac, so, fingers crossed I can find a nice blusher, bronzer and maybe a lip gloss to try out :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: Emme, I think 75% of your wedding blog has been about cosmetics! You should open up your own YouTube channel with all your findings and reviews!!! I'd subscribe for sure. :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I don't normally wear make up so I'm relying on the expertise of Pixiwoo to guide me through the wedding make up, and there's part of me that really wants to get it right so I don't look like a clown :rofl:

I've got 2 wedding magazines to look through tonight, I might get some planning inspiration from them :haha:


----------



## Tiff

See? Even better! You could be the reality girl, in the sense that you don't wear make up but researched everything and this is what you found!!! :mrgreen:

I'd totally buy into that more than someone who's a professional. Could be just me though, I always prefer hearing the real deal vs professional. :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't remember how I came across Pixiwoo (probably searching for tutorials), but the girls seem so down to earth, despite how recognised they are, which was a big :thumbup: from me, as some of the other gurus on youtube seem a bit up themselves lol

:wohoo: just checked my emails and it looks like some of the stationery samples I ordered have been dispatched :D


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Can't wait to see the results! How are you feelin' about everything hunny?


----------



## EmmyReece

At the moment I'm flapping about wedding dresses, will I get laughed out of the store? Will I find "THE ONE"? Will I have to just settle on something because of sizing issues?

I'm over the moon that my bridesmaids have all said yes :happydance: Just need to wait and see what happens with the MOH

But colour wise, I have to say I feel alot more at ease than I was doing about the green and yellow, so I think blue is definitely our colour :D


----------



## Shabutie

I dont understand make up either, so took a while for me to find the right make up that suits my skin, but im really happy with the one I have, I got it from superdrug and was only £12.50. Just practice practice practice onc eyou do get your make up, then when your day comes you'll just apply it with ease as you'll know what your doing :)

:flower:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> At the moment I'm flapping about wedding dresses, will I get laughed out of the store? Will I find "THE ONE"? Will I have to just settle on something because of sizing issues?
> 
> I'm over the moon that my bridesmaids have all said yes :happydance: Just need to wait and see what happens with the MOH
> 
> But colour wise, I have to say I feel alot more at ease than I was doing about the green and yellow, so I think blue is definitely our colour :D

You'll definitely find the one :) It might take a while or it could be the first dress you see. 
Why would anyone laugh? And if they did, I'd punch them :winkwink: :haha: (not that I can punch but I'll give it a go) 

Blue sounds gorgeous and you'll have loads of choice :thumbup: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd probably :rofl: if you tried to punch anyone ... more for the fact that I just can't picture you doing it.

I am contemplating a stay over in cardiff, so we could hit the shops, have had a look at the Premier Inn in Cardiff Central and it's only £42 a night for the room, so maybe we could drag the men down too, they could go for a drink and we can go try on dresses :D But I'll run that idea past you properly on facebook :D


----------



## leash27

Please try not to flap about it Emmy!! Its supposed to be one of the most fun parts of planning your wedding!! I am sure once you get past the fear of going into the first store then you will relax and enjoy it!! Just explain to them how you feel and tell them under NO circumstances are you prepared to compromise on what you want lol!!! The majority of the women that work in these shops are professional and their priority is to find you the dress of your dreams so you can hand over your hard earned pennies to them!! If anyone is rude then you tell them you will take your money elsewhere - Pretty Woman style!! "Big mistake! Big,huge!!"

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: thanks hun :hugs:

I'm trying so hard to lose this weight, I do really well for a week and then I lose all willpower and focus the following week, I need to find a way to stay constant I think. It just doesn't help when I turn down takeaways at mum's that I get accused of being a miserable sod :( It's getting to the point where I try and find excuses not to be here :nope:

Really can't wait to get away next weekend and just focus on me for a few days, see if that can help me to get the diet focus back :)

Am going to have a day of wedding stuff today I think, just have a nosey through the magazines I have, add a few more songs to the playlist ... including this one :blush:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ieKW5QzSAo


----------



## Lisa84

Have you heard the new Bruno Mars song marry you? I have his album and liked it before it came out but now he has released it as a single i am definately going to add that to my playlist :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I originally wanted it to walk down the aisle to, but that was before I found the instrumental version of that Desree song :cloud9:

I do think I'll be including it in the playlist though as I think it's a song that will get people on the dancefloor :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Eeeeeek :shock:

I don't know what's got into me today but I'm half considering doing a dance for Chris to this :rofl: No idea what I'll do, but he's my wonderman :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI2En2RVf6s


----------



## leash27

It is hard to stay focused long term! I tend to lose about a stone and then fall off the wagon and stuff my face and end up back at square one again! My problem is social events, I am really good if I'm at home or work but as soon as I go anywhere I lose all self control! If I eat out, I just can't choose a healthy option as I think what's the point in eating out?? If I go shopping, I end up having lunch and if I go on a night out I seem to end up in a chinese restaurant at 4am stuffing my face with crispy duck pancakes lol! Its just so damn hard!

BUT I've booked an induction at the gym on Monday and I'm going to discuss my 'goals' with the instructor! Do you think 'not be fat anymore' counts as a goal?! I hope so as its what I'm aiming for! I figure if I work out often enough, I can afford the odd chinese here and there without feeling the dreaded guilt! Do you get much exercise??

X


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah, I find it really hard, I always find an excuse as to why I shouldn't go for the healthy option. But, in my new wedding magazine, there is a piccy of the Alfred Angelo dress that I want, and I am so unbelievably tempted to carry it with me everywhere :rofl:

Really worried that it seems like I'm shutting mum out of my morning preparations :( I'm worried about getting ready there because of her animals and scared of getting my dress dirty, but the room I have booked at the hotel is on an upper floor and she won't be able to get up there, so I really don't know what to do :wacko:


----------



## Scamp

Hi :wave:
Can your bro help your mum? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

She'll be ok getting ready herself, but she'd want to help me get ready, and I can't get her up to my room in the hotel as she's in a wheelchair all day :( I might ask the hotel if there's a room that I can get ready in on the ground floor. But I'm going to talk to mum about it first and see what she says :)

I'm having my hair trimmed on the 15th, so I might ask her if she'd consider doing everyone's hair, it just depends on how much she'd want and whether we can fit it into the budget :D


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm thinking about booking an appointment with a bridal store in Milton Keynes - About A Bride. They specialise in plus size wedding dresses from 18 all the way up to 54 :happydance: I think no matter how much weight I lose before trying dresses on I will still need a dress bigger than a size 18. And the women who run the store are lovely and very helpful in giving me lots of advice for when I do go and try dresses on (and that's even with me not having booked with them)

About A Bride Mission Statement

So I may be taking a trip down to Milton Keynes, just trying to find out what brands they stock so that I have an idea of what to expect :happydance:

I'm still head over heels in love with the song that I chose to walk down the aisle to. It just gives me goosebumps all over when I hear the opening few bars :cloud9:

I think I've also settled on a style for my hair for when I have it trimmed on the 15th :happydance: I have way too many split ends so needed to do something about it, and I won't be taking too much off the length, so there's still plenty of time to actually get my hair growing. Though I have spotted these and was thinking of giving them a try 

https://www.boots.com/en/Perfectil-Triple-Active-90-tablets_9221/
 



Attached Files:







medium-styles-curly-hair-011.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummymunch

oh my i live 30mins from milton keynes! dont tempt me to come with you!


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: I could probably do with the moral support, I mentioned it to Nikki and she didn't sound too keen :dohh:


----------



## mummymunch

oh i so would come with you hun! would love to meet you! and look at lovely dresses!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I have no idea when it will be, but I think I'll get in touch with the store on monday and see what they say :D I'll probably aim for july when we're back from turkey, and it'll probably be a monday :thumbup:

Am hoping Vici (Scamp) can come with me too, as long as I give her enough notice (fingers crossed) to get the day off work :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok ladies, I couldn't wait until monday to email the store. I sent a message on facebook asking what the earliest in advance I could book an appointment was :blush:

I won't get a reply until monday probably, but I've taken the first step towards sorting it all out :happydance:

Oooohhh and I spotted this pretty dress on their website :cloud9:

https://www.aboutabrideplussize.co.uk/cdata/49127/img/49127_2798243.jpg


----------



## mummymunch

wooooo i get to meet miss emily for her dress viewing, aren't i the lucky lady!


----------



## EmmyReece

as long as I don't turn into a complete and utter bridezilla :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've already had a reply on facebook :happydance:



> Hi Emily I saw your email earlier but I can't answer from home (stupid o2!!)you can have an appointment when ever you want it's never too early for some, we have orders for 2013 and 2014. We don't show a lot of our designs on the web as most are designed and made especially for us, and I don't want to be copied!!We never dissappoint I can tell you that in all honesty x

So I have got back in touch asking for either the 2nd or 9th of July to go and try dresses on :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been thinking about hair accessories for the bridesmaids today, and I just can't seem to find what I want. I'd love them to have an alice band with like a blue gem design at the side, like a side tiara, but can I find any??? Can I heck :trouble:

So what I was thinking of doing was buying something like this

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...ory=45220&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1795wt_989

And then something like this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33058840...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_651wt_907

And glueing them together, or is that a stupidly crazy idea?? :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Aww hun, why wait so long to go try on dresses? 

I say go soon, and then get whoever is with you to take pictures of each dress you like, that way you can have them as reference when you get home to really mull over. I am SO glad I did this, as the picture of me in the mermaid style dress (even though I didn't want a mermaid/trumpet style dress) was what made me decide to go back and change my dress... it was SO flattering to my figure! 

I say (if its feasible) go and try on each different style of dress. That way you'll have an idea of what works on your body and what doesn't. I had my heart set on a dress with pick ups but when I tried them on it did nothing for me. If nothing else you can figure out which type of silhouette works for you and then go from there with styles of dresses.

Just my 2.5 cents... :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

We're so busy over the next few months, london, christmas, turkey, plus Chris working that it's the only time really I'll have spare to get over there as it's such a long way to travel to this specialist store. I'd love to make a trip down there in January, but I wouldn't be able to afford it either, so this works out well that I should have enough time to save to pay for the whole dress (as long as it doesn't come to more than £1000) :D

Plus I'll have a stunning tan from only being back from turkey for 2 - 3 weeks :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ahhhhh I'm so tempted to see if they have an appointment available in February or March on a monday for me to go and try dresses on :blush: It's all Tiff's fault ladies :winkwink: hugs: Tiff it was a brilliant idea)

I'll wait until they get back to me about the appointment in July and then ask if they have any monday appointments available in either of these two months just for me to get an idea and be more sure of what I like before going to pay the deposit :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

Done some more wedding stuff - have sent an e-mail to a dj that was on the supplier list from a wedding fayre our venue held in march, and have asked for a quote :happydance: That will be a £50 deposit if we go with them and then they need the balance before setting up on the day of the wedding :D


----------



## Scamp

It'll be lovely to see you try the dresses on :cloud9:

Mondays I work late, if no one else is on hol I'll be able to get it as a day off though. I can let you know as soon as you know a date :flower:

Yay for the DJ. I was going to ask if you had a playlist sorted but I guess it's a little early. You could still chose the oldies that you want playing? x


----------



## EmmyReece

I have a few songs chosen :D I keep adding to the list, I'm going to drive the dj mad I can see it coming :rofl:

I'll let you know if I get a date for march, I should know early this week, and should also have the date for July too :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Ahhhhh what is it with me? I've sent the bridal store yet another e-mail asking if I can have an appointment in march as well as july so that I can get an idea of what sort of dresses they have in. I've also apologised to them for the second e-mail and explained that I get a tad over excited sometimes and have to get words down and sent. I just hope that I don't annoy them :blush:


----------



## Lisa84

Hey chickadee u ok? Saw ur FB status xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I feel like cack to be honest hun, a family member posting nasty little statuses about fat people :cry: I mean who does she think she is??? She knows me, I'm on her friends list, we're related, she knows what size I am. Yeah she's entitled to her opinion, but what about having a little respect for me? I don't post on there slagging off vegans or skinny people :cry:

I literally do not want her at the wedding, I'd be wondering all day what she was thinking, and as it's my one day to feel like a princess, I'm eliminating any chance of negativity :nope:


----------



## Lisa84

Doesnt sound like you need that kind of negativity in your life and especially not at your wedding. 

I thought u put it perfectly on your status :) you are a pretty lady and will be a princess on your wedding day. You are a lovely person so dont let a nasty pasty like that bring u down xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I was already feeling ugh from looking at pictures from when I went to tunisia in 2003, and her latest status just sent me over the edge. 

It's going to be funny when I invite her brother and sister and not her :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Make sure u have the last laugh :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't understand why that was the thing that just made me snap :shrug: it's not as though her opinion means anything :rofl:


----------



## mummymunch

:hugs:


----------



## Scamp

:hugs: Please don't let it get to you xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Normally it doesn't bother me, yet today it really did :( Maybe I'm due on and that's what's sending me a bit crazy :dohh:


----------



## Scamp

:hugs::hugs:

Do you think you'll invite her? 

Any more updates about the wedding? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

No chance is she being invited, I can't face it. I just wouldn't be able to relax and enjoy the day like I want to.

I'm just waiting on e-mails back from the dress shop and dj, so haven't really done anything else.

But what do you think of this dress??

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18071068...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Scamp

I don't blame you hun :hugs:

It's pretty :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think that "might" be the bridesmaid dresses :happydance: Nikki can get one of those bras with the see through straps lol

I'm :rofl: as her sister has liked my status and my comment about the wedding :haha:


----------



## lovie

hello emmy :) 

sorry i have not been on here for ages! its so exciting that its all official with a date and everything! I saw the pics from your venue and it just looks absolutely perfect!!!! ignore the silly people that post insensitive things, you are beutifull and perfect, people only post stuff like that because they feel insecure. big hugs! :hugs: x


----------



## Traskey

Ignore her honey. She's a stupid moo moo :rofl:

I saw your status and I was thinking, "Who does that and says things like that about people?"


----------



## Lisa84

Love the dress hun it's really pretty xx


----------



## Damita

Ooh love the bridesmaid dresses


----------



## Smile181c

Hey hun - ignore the family members who are full of negativity, you don't need people like that in your life! You're gorgeous :flower: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks ladies :flower:

today I have been focusing on getting the excitement back for the wedding :happydance: I feel like a cow for not inviting her, but I just couldn't face it as I would be wondering all day what she was thinking 

Chris is being a sweetheart and is taking me shopping on friday and treating me :happydance: we're going to the shopping park at broughton, so I'll be having a nosey round all the shops and am thinking of looking for a pair of new jeans (as well as quite a few bits in boots), and I think we're going to start christmas shopping for people too :yipee:

wedding wise, I'm happy, and feeling a lot more content than I was yesterday. The only problem is that I still haven't heard anything back from the dj or the dress shop, so don't know what to do about that :(


----------



## Smile181c

Good for you for standing your ground and not inviting her. I wouldn't want people there who I thought was judging me either - that's not what the day is about! 

Bless Chris for taking you out :) Might drop some hints to Matt haha! I need to buy new jeans. None of the ones I own at the moment fit me right (I've put some weight on) so I'm constantly living in leggins and jeggins! :dohh:

Don't worry too much about hearing back from the DJ/dress shop. It might take them a few days to respond :) If you're getting worried though, maybe give them a call? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I'll leave it until we get back from our weekend away, that gives them a few more days to get back to me :thumbup:

I know I whinge about him sometimes, but he has such ways of making me feel special, and he might be one for pdas but I wouldn't change him for all the money in the world, I can't wait to be his wife :cloud9:


----------



## mossip

Your cousin sounds bliddy horrid and i'm pleased your not inviting her and not letting her get you down.
Yey for Chris taking you for treats :). I love getting treats lol xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhh and my moh is getting back in touch with me properly now, she's sent me her mobile number and we're going to meet up in a couple of weeks :happydance: I have missed her so freaking much so I have to say I'm majorly excited for seeing her again :cloud9:


----------



## mossip

:happydance: I love it when friends get back in touch. xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Yey for treats chick! 

Its great when your man knows just what to do to cheer you up :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

it's been far too long :( so we'll probably be gossiping for ages :rofl:

just updated my boots card ready to get lots of points on friday :wohoo:


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9:



> I cannot promise you a lifetime of sunshine
> I cannot promise riches, wealth or gold
> I cannot promise you an easy pathway
> That leads away from change or growing old
> But I can promise all my heart's devotion
> A smile to chase away your tears of sorrow
> A love that's ever true and ever growing
> A hand to hold in yours through each tomorrow.


----------



## Tiff

EmmyReece said:


> Ahhhhh I'm so tempted to see if they have an appointment available in February or March on a monday for me to go and try dresses on :blush: It's all Tiff's fault ladies :winkwink: hugs: Tiff it was a brilliant idea)

I'm glad you liked it! :mrgreen: It definitely helped me, that's for sure. I don't think they'll mind either, it shows that you are showing an interest in their stock and ultimately they'll get a sale. Trust me, they _want_ you to come in. :haha:

As for your cousin. :growlmad: What a twit. :nope:

That would upset me as well, I hate when people don't think before they speak. Its incredibly hurtful. :hugs: Awesome that Chris cheered you up!!!

Sorry I haven't been around, its been crazy busy here. Hope you have an awesome weekend!


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww sweetie don't worry about it :flower: I wasn't thinking you'd be around anyway as I bet it's super crazy busy there :D

Just ordered some more eyeshadows, a container for them and a clinique chubby stick lip balm thing to try out :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Just had this back from the bridal store



> Hi Emily,
> 
> Firstly when is your Wedding date? That would help me answer some of your questions.
> 
> What I would suggest is to come over when you are in a position to order or buy off the peg.
> Of course you are welcome at anytime but my reasons for saying that are that we sell a lot of dresses off the peg, as we get a lot of travelling brides wanting to buy and take away.
> So if you come and see something there will be no guarantee it will be in the shop on your next visit.
> 
> You can have an appointment at anytime do you still want July?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Barbara


----------



## EmmyReece

Why is it that I can exfoliate and moisturise yet foundation looks absolutely awful on me.

Yet when I use tinted moisturiser it looks fine, even, dare I say it (pic included too)? Nice :shrug:

I really hope the ladies at debenhams in london can help me out with the foundation in december, and that the clinique ladies can help me this weekend :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110908-00231.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Scamp

:happydance: on the reply to the email. Have you emailed back? x


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't written back yet, was going to do it in between sorting things for going away this weekend :D

So it looks like the best option is going to be going in July as that's when I'll probably have the money to pay for a dress :D


----------



## Scamp

Sounds good :happydance: x


----------



## EmmyReece

I hate my body, I really do hate it :cry:

The one night we're at the caravan without his parents and af decides to turn up :trouble: I guess it explains the backache and stomach ache, and the not sleeping last night but I just wasn't expecting it yet, but then again I should always expect the unexpected with my ****ed up cycles :cry:

Why does everything seem so impossible when af is here?? :sad2:


----------



## Scamp

Aw hunni I'm sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## leash27

Damn the witch :witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:

Tell AF to F-OFF!! Try not to let it spoil your time with Chris tho Emmy! I am sure you can find lots of fun things to do to occupy your time :thumbup:

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: the funny thing is he was feeling proper frisky last night :haha:

I've been trawling through wedding magaxines tonight and I'm falling in love with lots of benjamin roberts dresses :dohh: so I need to arrange a trip to go and try them on. Will try and add some pics sunday night (I'm on the blackberry atm)


----------



## leash27

I've chosen a Benjamin Roberts dress!!!!! They are so beautiful and I hadn't even looked at them before at all until I went shopping on Thursday!! I was thinking of you whilst I was shopping too, the woman in the bridal shop said they have already taken orders for 2013!! Its never to early to go look!!!!

X


----------



## EmmyReece

Eek I'm so tempted to make an appointment :happydance: I'll research some more shops and see what I can find, Chris says I can budget £1000 for the dress :shock:


----------



## Traskey

ooooooooo that's a good amount for the dress :wohoo:

I'm sure you'll find something fabulous for that amount :D


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't wait, will see what shops I can find that stock them :D

The in laws to be seem quite excited about it all too :happydance:


----------



## mummymunch

Is that 1k for the dress, or 1k for the veil etc too, i went to a bridal shop and the veil was £100! and the tiara was £50! bloody rip off! nw im borrowing mhy aunts veil and tiara if they go with whichever dress i choose! x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll probably buy a veil off ebay, but will only use the trusted sellers with high feedback

Have spotted some stunning drsses so will be posting links when I can nab the laptop off Chris :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

I got mine off eBay and it was lovely. A lot cheaper than the ones in the bridal store. It meant I could spend the money on other things.


----------



## EmmyReece

ok, so far I have spotted these Benjamin Roberts dresses

*2112*


Spoiler
https://www.benjaminroberts.co.uk/images/products/2112-bQYU.jpg

*2229*


Spoiler
https://www.benjaminroberts.co.uk/images/products/2229-Y8n5.jpg

2157


Spoiler
https://www.benjaminroberts.co.uk/images/products/2157-WK5.jpg

2160


Spoiler
https://www.benjaminroberts.co.uk/images/products/2160-zMjA.jpg


----------



## mossip

Ohhh the 1st one is my fave :). Gorgeous xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

it's soooooooooooo pretty, and very much the style of dress I was thinking of when I first started looking :happydance: going to e-mail round some stores tomorrow and see if they have it in to try on

Ooohhh and we're going through the list of rooms at the hotel tonight ready to get them allocated to people :thumbup: It looks like it'll be mainly Chris' family at the hotel, but I am going to get 2 twin rooms set aside for my bridesmaids from Cheshire (Vici and Emma), and I still need to figure out someone to have the executive suite off me the night of the wedding, unless we leave that room empty :shrug:


----------



## Lisa84

Love the 1st and 2nd but all are stunning :) xx


----------



## mummymunch

I love number 2, its like the dress i tried on :) 
Im so glad most of my family live in the town im getting married so i dont need to worry about their travel etc! x


----------



## mossip

Im worrying about where Stew's fam are gonna stay. They are from Southampton, Harrogate and bliddy Scotland!! lol xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

E-mail sent to the venue to confirm a rough price estimate for each room :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

It's crazy because there's so many of Chris family that may very well want to stay and it's a case of figuring out how we can fit them all in. It looks like I may have to select some other B&Bs from the surrounding area to put my dad's side of the family and our friends in :wacko:


----------



## Traskey

Lovely dresses Em. Try them on and see which one is your favourite!


----------



## EmmyReece

Haven't got round to e-mailing the stores yet :dohh:

Have spent the night stressing about accomodation options for people. I've found a few static caravans for hire on the same caravan park and think this is brill, because if they get booked up then transport will be easier for people. I was thinking of arranging a mini bus for people who are further afield than Machynlleth, but Chris doesn't think we should be looking at paying for people's transport :shrug:


----------



## Traskey

Honey, stop the panic now!

It is not your responsibility to sort out everyone's accommodation. We gave people a list of places to say and prices and left them to it. You don't need to worry about this. Honestly. Give yourself a break. 

:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I won't be booking their accomodation for them, just wanted to arrange transport for them :blush:

Chris does have a point, but I was planning on putting a mini bus on for my cousins from my house to the venue and back again as none of them drive and they all want to share the day with us more than anything. I think me wanting to arrange transport for the others is more a case of trying to alleviate any upset and stop it before it could possibly even happen :dohh:

On a plus note, I have e-mailed a few stores about the Benjamin Roberts dresses :yipee:


----------



## EmmyReece

Just got myself an introduction kit for the clinique 3 step skincare for my proper skin type and the lady has given me a voucher for a free sample of their repairwear foundation, and she'll do a make up trial with me to give me some hints and tips :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Don't worry about transport hun, everyone can sort that themselves. 

You could give everyone a list of places that very close by, people like won't have a clue where's best to book :haha: 

:happydance: On the make up xx


----------



## leash27

I agree Emmy - its not your responsibility to arrange everything for them! We are going to include a list of places to stay nearby with a price guide and we are going to put in directions to our venue, I'm going to get these printed on an insert and put them in the formal invitations!

If you really want to arrange a minibus then what you could do is get some prices and then split the cost between all of the guests who will use it? That way its not costing you any money but you are making sure they have a way to get to the wedding!

Now to the important stuff - what BR dresses do you like?? Mine is 2058, haven't got round to posting pics on my thread yet! I'm scared OH will see them lol!!

X


----------



## EmmyReece

I like 2112, 2229, 2157 and 2160 :happydance: there's some piccies and links on page 115 :cloud9:

Has anyone heard of ELF cosmetics? I've just found their website and they have hd powder for £6, brushes for £1.50 and false lashes for £1.50, but I don't know if they're any good :shrug:


----------



## mummymunch

Teah elf are really good hun :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going to put an order in today with ELF, it's saving about £80 that I would have spent on brushes from mac if I hadn't discovered them :wohoo:

I've just wrote up a list of things that need to be paid for, am I forgetting anything?

Venue hire - *£250 deposit paid*
Food
Giving notice
Registrar
Photographer - *£100 deposit paid*
Bridesmaids dresses and accessories
My dress, veil, shoes, underwear, tiara
Flowergirl dress 
Presents for best man, bridesmaids etc
Chris' suit
Best man, Chris' dad, ushers suits (my brother's won't wear fancy suits)
Flowers
DJ
Decorations
Favours
Invites


----------



## leash27

My bad - I should have looked at the previous page first! I'm on my Blakcberry and its taking ages to load the pics!! Can't wait to have a look!!

X


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww that's ok hun, don't worry about it, I could hardly get on here on the blackberry over the weekend while we were away :dohh:


----------



## leash27

I really like the second BR dress on your list, its so pretty!

Are you still going to see the Alfred Angelo gowns too?

X


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not sure at the moment, lots of the shops I contacted just didn't get back in touch :shrug: so if they can't be bothered to do that then I can't be bothered to give them my business 

The first BR dress I've put up is the exact style that I was first considering when I first started planning, I'd love it if one of the BR dresses I put up suit me :cloud9:


----------



## leash27

Yeah some of the ones I emailed took a while to reply so I ended up chasing them up with a phone call. Its a pity you don't live near me as the shop I am getting mine from is amazing, the women are fantastic and they have such a beautiful range of dresses, including BR and MS!!

All of the dresses look fab, you need to get your booty to a shop and try some on. Its so much fun! I was a nervous wreck when I went last week but after the first couple of dresses I started to relax and by the 20th dress I was dancing in my pants lol!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Where did you go hun? I'll probably travel from Cheshire when it comes to trying dresses on, so it seems like easy access for wherever I want to go. Plus it means my bridesmaids can come with me and be shown how to lace it up (if I go for a dress with a lace up back) :happydance:

I'm trying to get the first appointment for trying on dresses in march next year as it gives me time to lose weight, and it allows time to get some money saved in case I find "the one" and want to pay a deposit :D


----------



## Lisa84

ooo leash were is this it might be within my reach :) xx


----------



## leash27

Its Hoops A Daisy in Wakefield! I couldn't fault them at all!! They were so nice and friendly and made me feel so comfortable! When I got there they asked what kinds of dresses I had looked at so far etc Then she gave me some plastic tags so I could go around the shop and hook them over all the dresses I liked the look of which was so much fun. At the same time, she was also suggesting styles she thought I might like too which was really helpful. I ended up running out of tags so she happily went and got me some more. I think I ended up trying about 14 dresses on (some of them twice) and I enjoyed every minute. 

I had an appointment at another shop the same day which was also fun but I knew deep down I had found THE dress in Hoops A Daisy and the fact that they were so nice and friendly has made me so sure I am going to buy it from there. I did consider shopping around to see if I could find my dress cheaper but as they have offered to take 10% off there is no point! I am so happy and excited I have ticked the box next to 'Wedding Dress' on my list lol!!

x


----------



## leash27

Just in case you have seen some dresses you like Lisa - they stock Maggie Sottero, Benjamin Roberts, Sophia Tolli and a few others I think!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just e-mailed them to see if they stock any of the dresses that I like :happydance:

I'd prefer to travel to somewhere that other people have had good experiences with as I kind of know what to expect if that makes sense?


----------



## mummymunch

The bridal shop in my town is lovely the woman is so sweet, although it is a bit far :p she knew the dress was out of my price range so offered for me to buy the sample for £500, or if i bought it full price she ould have given me a tiara and 10% off a veil x


----------



## leash27

Yeah of course that makes sense. I always prefer to go off someones recommendations too, I like to know what to expect! The second shop I went to was nice and the woman was lovely but it just didnt have the same magic because MY dress wasnt there. I also felt a bit like the woman who was looking after me was trying to encourage me to try on the most expensive dresses whereas the woman in Hoops knew my budget and all the dresses she suggested were within it. When I picked up a dress that wasnt, she told me before I got too attached lol!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww that sounds brill :happydance: I hope there'll be dresses in sizes that I can try on :D Hope it doesn't take too long to get a reply from them


----------



## EmmyReece

I've e-mailed this dress shop too

https://www.thebigdayuk.com/

They seem to stock some fantastic dresses by well known designers too, so they have to be worth a shot as well :happydance:


----------



## mummymunch

you, lady, are far too organised! :p


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: I always feel like I have to be doing something towards the wedding, even if it's just pestering dress shops :haha:

Need to talk to Chris about whether he wants to hire a suit or just buy one from somewhere. He's feeling a bit icky tonight so I won't be pestering him


----------



## mummymunch

i feel the need to plan, em just had her birthday so i cant do that anymore! im gonna do xmas, then my 21st then the wedding! 

Daniel doesnt know if he wants to buy or hire, i think you can pick up some nice suits in asda for the same price you can hire one, but he's deciding on his suit :o


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris literally will not plan anything, he's leaving it all to me. He even wanted me to search for something he could add on to his vows for him :trouble:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've had an email back from the venue and it looks like one of the family rooms won't be available for Chris' aunty, uncle and cousins to use as his cousins are both teenagers. I've spoken to Chris about it and he agrees that if this is the case then we can pay at least half the rate for a twin room for his cousins (one of them is a bridesmaid for us) as it would mean that they were paying £360 in accomodation fees. His aunty probably won't even consider letting us do this, but I'm going to try my best if it comes to it lol.

I have to say I love my clinique skincare stuff, it's really making a difference, my skin isn't greasy anymore and looks healthier according to Chris :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

yay for clinique! xx


----------



## Lisa84

Which Cliniqu stuff did you get coz i have dead greasy skin xx


----------



## EmmyReece

mine came up as dry combination and I got the trial 3 step set from debenhams for £20, the lady at the counter said it had about 2 months worth of stuff in it :D


----------



## jms895

New stalker! Congrats hun! :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance:

have had an email back from the hotel and we don't need to put the teenagers in a separate room. So Chris and I have decided that we're going to pay £50 towards each of the family rooms as one of them would be on £120 a night and the other would be on £130 a night, and it's a lot of money to ask them to pay, plus we don't mind as it saves us paying £180 for a separate room :D

We've been given the number for the guy that does most of the discos at the hotel, so we'll be giving him a call next week to see if he has our date available (he comes back from holiday this weekend, but we're away so we're waiting until next week lol) :happydance:

I've found another plus size bridal store in Cheshire so I might give them a call to arrange an appointment for march and see what they have in store :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Thinking about dresses, and I mean really thinking about them ...

I'd love something like flowy and kinda boho if that makes sense? I'm not an overly fussy person, I like things to be understated and not ott. Don't get me wrong I'll be completely open to the fact that a big massive dress could very well be the one, but I have to say I really do hope it isn't :blush:


----------



## jms895

Like your thinking. Chiffon or lace maybe? :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I was thinking chiffon, but I guess it depends on what actually suits me so will have to wait and see lol


----------



## mossip

OOhh Floaty I like that style :). I think next year is gonna be so exciting for you :happydance: xxx


----------



## Scamp

1 year 10 months :happydance: That will fly by! 

Chiffon sounds nice. Can't wait for you to try dresses on :happydance: Have you decided on jewellery hun?


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't wait to have christmas and new year out of the way, then I can start looking forward to trying on dresses, then we go to turkey and then we're going to start ttc properly again :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

as little jewellery as possible as I don't normally wear it :rofl: but a nice silver necklace and maybe a pair of silver ear rings?


----------



## leash27

Are you ttc before the wedding Emmy?

X


----------



## EmmyReece

we're thinking about it, I don't think I could wait so long before trying properly again :blush:


----------



## leash27

There's nothing wrong with that lol! I did a lot of my wedding planning whilst I was pregnant/on maternity leave! I was just thinking about your dress, you said your budget was £1000 didn't you? I'd be worried about spending so much money and then it not fitting you if you get a BFP!

X


----------



## EmmyReece

that's the most I'd spend, but there are dresses on ebay that I could always go for that are a lot less ... I guess it depends on what happens :dohh: I just couldn't face waiting so long


----------



## EmmyReece

And the mithering has already begun :trouble:

Chris' aunty from his dad's side of the family is pestering for a room at the hotel, even though I set aside 5 rooms for his family, and I wanted to keep the others for my family / friends. So now I'm going to be made to feel like a right snobby cow if I turn around and say that there isn't a room available :cry:

I've got a list of b&bs ready for them all, but she's insisting on a room at the hotel. So what can I say without looking like a miserable cow? :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I knew this would happen, I knew his family would take over at the hotel and make pathetic demands without a thought for my side of the family :cry: I don't even like this aunty of his :nope: But I've now found out that it isn't just her, it's her 2 adult kids as well wanting rooms, which will leave me with a total of 3 rooms for my side of the family :shock:

I don't get why they can't rent a b&b out in the village? It means I won't be able to have all of my bridesmaids in the hotel with me like I wanted, and I'm not going to be able to offer rooms to my dad's best friend and his wife life I wanted to do.

I tried talking to Chris about it last night and he wouldn't even entertain the subject let alone attempt to reassure me, so it's down to me to look like a bitch either way. If I say no to his aunty and cousins I look like a bitch and if I turn away my family and make them go to somewhere in the village I look like a bitch because I don't have rooms available for them :shrug:


----------



## Mynx

Just tell her that you'll be setting aside rooms in the hotel for immediate family (including your own family!!!) and the bridal party and give her the name of the closest B&B. Dont be scared of looking like a bitch... all it will look like is that she's being unreasonable and you're trying to keep your own family in mind... she'll soon back down when she realises that she's the one being difficult :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Rant over, his aunty and uncle will have a room then his cousins are going into a b&b in the village and they can like it or lump it, I'm not giving up 3 rooms for his family, 1 room I don't mind, but 3 - not a chance in hell ... plus it means on the morning of the wedding while Chris' parents are busy with us, it means his nanna will have someone with her


----------



## Mynx

Sounds like a good compromise hun :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Sounds like a good idea. If the hotel rooms are limited then you just have to allocate rooms and everyone else will have to stay somewhere else. Don't worry about it. It's not like it's your fault there are only so many rooms.


----------



## leash27

Is there a reason why there is such a limited number of rooms Emmy?

X


----------



## EmmyReece

there's only 12 rooms in the hotel :) 2 are being taken by me and Chris the first night, and then the night of the wedding we're in the bridal suite and the executive suite is available for anyone who wants the room just for one night


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggggggggg :rofl:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220853421552


----------



## mummymunch

lol thats fab emmy you have to buy it! 
im going to see if they do a wycombe wonderers one :p haha!


----------



## mummymunch

ok they dont but im going to make one for our wedding :p itll be my something blue!


----------



## EmmyReece

:haha: that'll be fab :D

I'm going to have to order one next year at some point :happydance:


----------



## leash27

Ah I see! If there are enough hotels and B&B's nearby then I am sure people will appreciate that you have to consider your immediate family and the bridal party first? I would certainly want the the BM's with you at the hotel as a priority lol!

Love the garter (apart from the choice of football team of course). I think its cute and quirky!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris will love it, and it'll be something that he isn't expecting :rofl:


Spoiler
Feeling really ugh today, looks like I'm having my first proper full blown af (clots and all) :sick: so just feeling sorry for myself :dohh:


----------



## leash27

Awww hun :hugs:

I have said it once and I will say it again, damn the :witch: I thought you had already had her this month? In my professional opinion, the best thing is to grab a hot water bottle and get on the couch with a girly dvd and a family size bag of Minstrels!

:hugs:

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I was just having spotting while she was gearing up to be a proper bitch :rofl:


----------



## leash27

The little skank!! Since I had Max, mine are like ten times worse than they used to be! Its a pain in the ass!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Ugh I came on yday (though not due until tomorrow! grr!) and I have really bad belly ache today :( I get them really bad, but refuse to go on the pill cause they don't agree with me and I don't like putting fake hormones into my body :shrug: AF is the worst part of being a girl! xx


----------



## Tiff

Hi! Sorry, way too much for me to try to get caught up on but how's planning going? :mrgreen:


----------



## EmmyReece

planning is coming along nicely thanks hun, there's been another colour change, but this is the final one. to begin with I wanted pink lillies in my bouquet and couldn't figure out how I could get it to fit, so the FINAL colour is pink, which shade, I haven't a clue, but it's settled on pink :haha:

we had a bit of drama over allocated rooms in the hotel, Chris' aunt being a cow and demanding rooms, so we've compromised with her and she can have a room but her 2 adult children are staying down in the village and I don't care what she says :smug:


----------



## EmmyReece

this is probably going to be the bridesmaid dress :happydance:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18071060...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_7213wt_1051

I don't know whether to go for the coral or any of the light pinks from the colour charts further down the page :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

Sorry about the drama with the rooms. Family eh! Times like this i'm glad i only have 1 uncle.

Love the bridesmaid dresses hun they are lovely. I prefer the longer ones i think they look more elegant

Love the idea of the gartar HATE HATE HATE the team you picked lol I'm a Leeds fan and they play them tonight :) David is a Burnley fan so i might see if i can find one for Burnley coz like you said it will be sooo unexpected :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I wouldn't have one at all but accidentally came across it and thought it would be a nice surprise for Chris

Chris' brother's gf's (Tracey's) mum can alter dresses and will hem the bridesmaid dresses for us in case they're too long for any of the bridesmaids :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've had an email back from The Big Day in castleford and they don't open on a monday, but the lady was lovely and said I could arrange an appoinment and would be more than welcome to go in on any day that they're open, so I've asked for the 31st of march and 23rd of june (literally the day after we get back in the uk after being in turkey) :happydance: really hope they can work with those dates :D


----------



## Scamp

I'm here :wave:

What's the goss then hunni? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

not much goss, just had mum moaning about Chris' family and the whole issue over the rooms at the hotel :grr: she says that we're going to have even more trouble with them and she keeps on that we're stupid to do a big family wedding and still insists we should have gone abroad to do it :cry:


----------



## Scamp

:hugs: All the stress will be worth it and if a big family do was what you wanted then you've done the right thing :hugs: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

it is what I want, but I can't get it through to her :cry: and now she's starting on that she doesn't know if she'll be around :wacko: she's also whinging that I've given the family rooms to Chris family (bearing in ming they've been given to the families that my bridesmaids are in) ... arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that is all :trouble:


----------



## Scamp

She'll understand once the day is here and she sees the smile on your face hun. Have you explained how stressed you been about the rooms? She might not mean to stress you more 

How does she mean not be around? 
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

As in she thinks she won't last that long :cry: I told her how much it had upset me and stressed me out, but she still carried on ranting about it, how our side of the family is supposedly being pushed out :wacko: I'm so tempted to pretend that I feel ill and get Chris to take me home


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> As in she thinks she won't last that long :cry: I told her how much it had upset me and stressed me out, but she still carried on ranting about it, how our side of the family is supposedly being pushed out :wacko: I'm so tempted to pretend that I feel ill and get Chris to take me home

Oh hun, that's not fair on you at all :hugs::hugs: 


I'd say you're to unwell hun, say your tummy is hurting too much and you want to go bed. 
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm just keeping out of the way and sitting in the front room, I don't really want to leave Chris here on his own for 2 nights :nope:

Trying to distract myself and look at invitations just to get me happy about it all again


----------



## Smile181c

Pay no mind to your mum hun :hugs:

A destination wedding isn't for everybody - it's not exactly hard to believe that you'd like to get married surrounded by your nearest and dearest is it? She's just trying to put you down :( 

I'd fake a tummy ache and go home and have loadsa cuddles to make you feel better :) xxx


----------



## Scamp

True, can Chris speak to her and explain it's upsetting you? 

You seen any you like? xx


----------



## Lisa84

Awww hunnneeeee :hugs: The amount of times i have heard over the past year 'Why are you spending that money on a wedding when you could put it towards other things' & 'Why don't you just have a small wedding' grrrrr COZ I FLAMING WELL WANT A BIG ONE!!!! grrrr

You are doing what you want to do and your big day will be faboooolous!! However important these people are to you don't let their opinions cloud the view of your big day. It's your day hun and as long as you and Chris have the best day of your life thats all that matters xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've seen a few on hallmark that I quite like, £72.50 for 50 cards, and that seems quite good value and I can personalise them too for any text

https://cards.hallmark.co.uk/Cards/Preview/18673

https://cards.hallmark.co.uk/Cards/Preview/18379

https://cards.hallmark.co.uk/Cards/Preview/17103

https://cards.hallmark.co.uk/Cards/Preview/20995


----------



## Scamp

Seems a good price :thumbup: 

I like the last one the best, nice and pink :winkwink: Which do you prefer? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I like the purply/blue one of the children, but I also like the pink one that's like circus text where we have to upload our own photo to :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: happy tears I promise ... I "*think*" we have our first dance song

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulI8xWuV8ic


----------



## mummymunch

That dress is one of my bridesmaids choices :) hope you're feeling better now :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Still feeling rough, but distracting myself with wedding stuff :rofl:


----------



## leash27

I love the wonder of you. My friends dad sing it at every family party and it always turns into a big sing along. I have such happy memories when I hear it!! 

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris actually approved too :shock: He LOVES Elvis songs, so kinda think it would be nice for him :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :bunny:

Tiff, I bloody love you lol, getting the idea in my head to book an earlier appointment than July :hugs: :happydance:

Ladies, I now have my first appointment booked for trying on wedding dresses :yipee:

31st March 2012 @ 11.00 am

I am so freaking excited :D

Off to change my ticker now :cloud9: :blush:


----------



## Lisa84

Does that say you are going in 2013 or was that just a typo? x


----------



## EmmyReece

that was a typo, have changed it now :blush: thanks for telling me, people would have been wondering why I was leaving it that long :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

Yup i was thinking that you was cutting it a bit fine lol xx


----------



## cranberry987

gonna stalk you here too. im really not a weddingy person tho so i doubt ill be much help!


----------



## cranberry987

gonna stalk you here too. im rly not a weddingy person tho so i doubt ill be much help!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: 

I wasn't much of a wedding person either until I got to planning our wedding :rofl:

Super sore atm, fell flat on my face earlier after getting my toe caught in my pj trousers, have jarred my arm and carpet burnt my knee :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

Me neither but it has released the inner girly girl in me. I love looking at and talking about all things weddingy at the mo :happydance: 

Emmy i had a look on the facebook page for the dress peeps you are going with and some of the dresses on there are stunning and really flattering. I was thinking of giving them a call myself lol xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

They're lovely ladies hun, it's Lucy who's been replying to me, if you go on their actual website they have a list of designers who they stock :D I say go for it, when I told her my size and budget she said I would be able to try on at least half of the dresses in there :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

What is the website? x


----------



## EmmyReece

*The Big Day Castleford*

I'd recommend them to anyone and I haven't even been to the store yet. They have a gallery on the site of some of the ladies who have used them before and they all look amazing :D


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks hun xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Did you get in touch with them?


----------



## Lisa84

No hun coz on the site it says from size 18 but im 14-16 but hopefully a comfortable 14 by the time i come to get my dress xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I hope you find somewhere totally fantastic to buy your dress from.

I'm spending the day trying to think of favours that might be more suitable for adults who don't like pick n mix, I'm stuck between some lily bulbs, or flower seeds, or maybe lip balms for the ladies and something different for the men, and then downgrade the pick n mix to little organza bags of them?

I'm definitely set on The Wonder Of You for the first dance song, I just listened to it again and it gave me goosebumps and made me cry (though happy tears as it makes me think of how lucky I am). That's got to be a good sign hasn't it?

Would it be considered OTT if I was to make a seating plan for the ceremony? I know my dad's side of the family will be up in arms in they don't get "decent seats" :trouble: And it means I could actually have the favours set out on the seats as people go into the ceremony room. I'd like to make one anyway, but with us not having a sit down meal, I've been trying to find an excuse to make one :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been thinking about the honeymoon too :blush:

What I want to persuade Chris to do is let us book a luxury room at a hotel in London in the dec of 2013 and then choose somewhere amazing and exotic for the following year as it gives us longer to save and make a decision on where to go :thumbup:

It's just a case of persuading Chris at the moment, but this is where I really want to go :cloud9:

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel...-Reviews-Lancaster_London-London_England.html


----------



## EmmyReece

:yipee: Chris is in agreement that we can book a hotel in London for 4 or 5 nights for the year of the wedding, go do our yearly christmas shopping, but be in a place with a bit more luxury :happydance:

going to research hotels now and see what comes up :D


----------



## Tiff

We did preferred seating for our families at the ceremony. Immediate family up at the front, friends behind. :)

You can do a specific seating plan for the ceremony, but in my experiences people will sit where they want to anyways. Might want to have an usher or groomsman seat people specifically? 

Can't wait to hear honeymoon details!


----------



## Scamp

Yay for the appointment. Where is it at? Can I come :) 

Could you do cute little cards for the back of the chairs with guests names on maybe? x


----------



## EmmyReece

:yipee: I have found a hairdresser and make up artist for myself *AND* the bridesmaids

Claire Davies Beautician and Mobile Hairdresser

She is absolutely lovely and been very helpful so far, so what I want to do is try and get a deposit sent out to her asap so that I can get the date secured (£25 and then that is knocked off my trial hair and make up appointment).


----------



## EmmyReece

It's in Castleford in Yorkshire :D And of course you can come, would love it if you could :yipee: We can come and fetch you then travel up as we'll be going from northwich :happydance:

Love the idea of making place names to go on the back of chairs :D


----------



## Scamp

That's great news hun :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I looked at a few of the bride pics and she looks good :thumbup: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

What I'll probably do is just have basic make up for the bridesmaids, eyes lips and cheeks ... from what I can see she uses MAC products and they last quite well, so it will probably be the part make up, does that sound ok? I figured it would save me having to splurge on extra expensive make up and I could put that money to use and treat the bridesmaids :yipee:


----------



## Scamp

EmmyReece said:


> What I'll probably do is just have basic make up for the bridesmaids, eyes lips and cheeks ... from what I can see she uses MAC products and they last quite well, so it will probably be the part make up, does that sound ok? I figured it would save me having to splurge on extra expensive make up and I could put that money to use and treat the bridesmaids :yipee:

Yeah that sounds great hun :thumbup:

MAC is fab, it will definitely last the day :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Would this look ok as a seat tag? :blush: I used Mike's name as it was the first name I could think of :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







seat tag.png
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Scamp

Looks great :thumbup: Simple and pretty 

Love that you used Mike :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:yipee: I've saved it as a guide to work from ... really hope it works and doesn't look weird.

Will you be ok to get the 31st of march off work? I'm going to have a look at how close to the town centre it is and then see if it's possible to send Chris into the town to have a nosey around while we're at the dress shop :D


----------



## Scamp

I won't be able to get it as a hol because they don't start until April but I should be able to get it as a day off no probs. I'll ask in Jan, remind me :haha:

Sound like a plan, can't wait to see :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm super excited, I really, really can't wait for the first dress appointment :yipee:

Trying to find out if I can go to the bank tomorrow and get a cheque for the hair and make up lady, I lost my cheque book so have ordered a new one, but I need to get the deposit sent :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

Ooops for losing the cheque book. I'm sure she won't mind waiting a couple of days for you to get a new one. 

Love the seat tags!

You sound super excited to be dress shopping and so you should be. It should be a great experience :dance:


----------



## cranberry987

I hate cheque books. Aren't they making them obsolete? I always write cheques then forget and go overdrawn!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I found the cheque book :yipee: so I've got a cheque written out ready to be sent off tomorrow morning :D

Super focused food wise, Chris offered to buy me a bacon and sausage roll earlier and I turned it down, I just nicked a bite of his and that was enough for me :haha: 

I didn't want the tags to be too ott, so I have to say, I really like them in this simple design. 

I've started a folder of hairstyles that I like. I have to say I really like this one on Diana Agron from Glee :cloud9: At least by the time I have the trial, I'll know what dress I'll be getting and what kind of styles will suit it

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/0210-dianna-agron-bun-hairstyle-side_bd.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/110209diannaagron.jpg


----------



## Lisa84

Well done on the willpower hun. There must be something in the air at the moment :) 

I absolutely love that hair style its gorgeous. I may rob that for my folder too :blush: I want one of those veil that go under the hair so dunno if that would work xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

you could ask your hairdresser if they can make it higher slightly?

just looking at singing waiters, but not sure Chris will approve :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

How much would they be hun? Was lookin at my photographers blog and he just didnt a wedding where they had the characters from Faulty Towers interupting the ceremony bit. Looked funny :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

anything from £500 upwards from what I can see ... and Chris will say no that I should put anything extra towards the dress or honeymoon. was a nice thought while it lasted :rofl:


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: new stalker alert!!!!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## leash27

LOVE the hairstyle Emmy! I need to start putting some pics together for potential hairstyles!

Singing waiters sound fun but £500?? Eeeek!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I really love the hairstyle and I do think it'll actually suit me quite well, and I won't have to have it curled :happydance: Love the fact that there's a bit of volume on it too :D

Just got to wait out the next 19 months until I get a trial :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Deposit for the hairdresser was sent yesterday, so that's all booked :happydance:

I haven't done much planning today as I've been focusing on sorting out a site where people who don't live near to us have a way of keeping up to date with wedding plans. It's taken me absolutely ages to figure out :dohh: But this is the finished product :blush:

Our Wedding Blog


----------



## Smile181c

Just had a nosey at the blog - love it! xx


----------



## leash27

How strange, I started one of those this week too! I am still working on mine though so it doesn't go 'live' until Monday! I think its a great idea! I have added all the details of local accomodation etc and transport details too and our guests can RSVP through our site too which I think will save a lot of hassle!!

Ooooh so exciting!!

x


----------



## Tiff

Blog looks great!!! :dance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I was doing a page on that you and your wedding website but their tools stopped working, so I switched to blogspot :D

Will probably add more to it later on tonight when we're back at home


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got a little project on the go, just testing it out now to see if it works then got to edit it again and put it into a video so you guys can see :yipee:


----------



## Traskey

Love the website Em. Just had a nosey around x


----------



## Amy-Lea

just read your blog-good work! x


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks ladies :D Going to add more to it tomorrow, got to think what :haha:

I feel like I should be doing something weddingy, but can't think what :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Map/directions to the venue?

Local places to visit?


----------



## Gwizz

Love the Blog!!!!


----------



## Gwizz

... following it (if u wondered who it was!)


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

didn't do anything weddingy today really, found some gorgeous dresses for the bridesmaids

this dress in peach or coral

the problems with it is that 

a) with it being so cheap, is it going to be ugly and shapeless and nothing like the piccy?
b) it's strapless and one of my bridesmaids isn't comfortable with strapless as she has big boobs

but then positives

a) I love the flowiness of it (sorry not even a word), it just seems so loose and seems to hang nice
b) the peach is a really pretty shade
c) for this price I can afford to buy an extra dress to make straps for Nikki


----------



## EmmyReece

Also, the make up artist lady hasn't been in touch about the deposit, and the money hasn't left my account yet, it's probably super busy for her atm, so I'm trying not to worry too much. But then I'm worrying do I get in touch with her and check everything is ok, or do I leave it a few more days as the cheque was only posted on wednesday (as we missed the pick up cut off point for tuesday)? :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

I wouldn't worry hun. She might not have had chance to go to the ban yet and deposit it. Give it a week and if you still haven't heard anything give her a call. Did you email or ring her to let her know you had sent it? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I sent her a text off Chris' phone, will give it a week tomorrow and see what happens :D


----------



## Gwizz

I agree with the extra dress for straps or even u may need to shorten one of them for a bridesmaid so will have extra material anyway.. as for cut/fit there are dressmakers that can adjust for you for a couple of quid a dress. :D

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I might buy one for the bridesmaid who is a size 14 and see how it fits on her, at that price I can't grumble really even if it doesn't look right :D


----------



## Gwizz

also .... magic knickers cover lumps and bumps for smoother fit:D


----------



## EmmyReece

I have found the most amazing invitations ever :cloud9: I am so totally in love with them, but they're £143 for the amount that we need :shock: But, I HAVE to have these invitations, it's just how I persuade Chris :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Traskey

I say get them. You are saving on other things so get the invites you like. 

You can convince Chris. No problem. If not cut out those buses you were getting to drive people around. This will be much cheaper than that and something for you xx


----------



## EmmyReece

They do matching guest books and it would fit in so well with the favours, plus they do a matching guest book. 

https://www.bunnydelicious.com/wedding-guest-books.html

I'll keep looking, but if nothing else comes up then I think it may very well be these ones :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

There's only one explanation for it, I must be crazy :rofl:

I'm seriously thinking about buying some crafty type bits and pieces and actually making the invitations myself :wacko:


----------



## Lisa84

Do it Emmy Do it :) I am i just can't decide on the type i want yet. i'm thinking pocketfold coz they are really pretty xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

This looks awful, but what I'm thinking so far is this ...

Get the pre folded cards in like a pearlescent white.

On the front attach some vellum paper (not sure what type yet) - it's like an opaque translucent paper.

Then on top of that have 3 rows of hearts from 2 different types of heart embellishment.

Then in 2 of the corners (opposite ones) have a pink butterfly embellishment

Then like a luggage tag with a white tab over it saying "Wedding Invitation", maybe with a tiny bit of ribbon coming off it

And then a dotty ribbon down the side of the card

Is it too much?? :blush:


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20111004-00298.jpg


----------



## Lisa84

I am really crap at imagining things with just a description i would have to see it. I do like invites with Vellum paper though and have seen a few pre made ones with it that i like xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

the drawing was absolutely awful :rofl: but I do seem to have an idea coming together and I think I "might" head in that direction as it gives me something extra to do as well and I could even get started after Christmas so I could space it out before sending them out :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

It wouldn't let me see what was in the spoiler so haven't seen the drawing. I'll have a look when i get home. It's my damn rubbish work comp :( xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: it's nothing special, just a really quick sketch of the invitation idea :D

working on a new wedding website at the moment that looks so much better than the blog I started :happydance:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Congratulations! Stalking <3 xo


----------



## Lisa84

Seen the drawing now and i like the idea of them they would look nice :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: thanks hun, going to try and rope Chris into helping me out with them after Christmas :D


----------



## mumandco

Invites sound fab hun they will look stunning!
i havent even thought that far ahead yet im so unorganised compared to you


----------



## EmmyReece

I think this wedding has to have brought out the inner control freak in me, wanting to get things sorted asap etc :rofl:


----------



## mumandco

lol i think il be like that after Christmas I really want to be organised as im a really stressy person and i always leave things till last minute so im determined to be organised :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I'm the same, but we've got a trip to London at the beginning of Dec, the there's Christmas, then we're going to Turkey in June, but I'll have 6 months between Dec and June before going, so I can get some stuff done :D


----------



## Lisa84

I really need to get organised too. I only have have 9 months left and i haven't got anything for the invitations yet. I'm still not done sending out the save the dates lol :blush: xxx


----------



## Tiff

Love the invite idea hun! I'm a big fan of vellum as well.


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm super excited for getting bits in to start getting the invitations put together :happydance: I think I'll stock up on everything and then make a start on the actual putting them together part after christmas :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

The hairdresser / make up lady has been back in touch and sent me a confirmation of booking. She's going to get in touch a few months before the wedding to arrange a trial :happydance: So I have plenty of time to grow my hair, get my hair in decent condition and get my skin in nice condition. Really, really excited now and so relieved she's been back in touch, she's just been super busy :D


----------



## Lisa84

Yey great news. Nothing to worry about now :) xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Just thinking that if youre gonna make your cards then things will most likely be in the sales after Xmas as loads of ppl make xmas cards. Thats if you dont want something specific of course, if youre happy to take whatever you can find then you might find some bargains.

I made our invites, we didnt rly have a wedding but we had a posh party when we were back from vegas. It was rly easy, just printed some stuff out on nice card, stuck some gold leaf on it and wasnt much to it.


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got everything saved in my watch list on ebay, it took me hours and hours to find what I wanted through google, yet a few searches on ebay and there it was :D I think it'll cost about £40 - £50 to buy everything in at the very most, yet the invites I was looking at online would have set me back £143 :shock:

Though I might go and have a nosey in the sales in hobbycraft and see if I can spot anything extra :haha:


----------



## Tiff

Always awesome to check out the sales in places. I got so many things for so cheap because I hunted around. :thumbup: You're an awesome bargain shopper! :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :D

Just waiting on my aunty to send me a contact number for my uncle so I can see if he'll be willing to walk me down the aisle. I'm really nervous about asking him :blush: I don't know if I should do it in person or if I should do it over the phone :wacko:


----------



## Lisa84

Wish i was creative! My invites are gonna be so plain because i dont have a creative bone :(

hope u manage to contact ur uncle xx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww I bet they won't hun :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

a friend of mine had some rly simple ones, she just printed tying the knot on the card, and made two holes then threaded ribbon through in a knot. doesnt have to be majorly complicated.


----------



## EmmyReece

and simple does often look very classic and elegant :hugs: mine might turn out awful with the ideas I've got going on :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've started craft shopping to make the wedding invitations with :yipee:

So far I have got

These tabs to place over a tag of pink card

*Wedding Invitation Tabs*


One of these funky pens in a light pink colour, it writes in like a 3d effect so I'm planning on going over the text on the wedding invitation tabs :happydance:

*Sakura Glaze Pen in Rose*

*You get a better idea of the colour on this link*


Pink pearl shimmer card to cut into tags and put the invitation tabs on top of

*Pink Pearl Shimmer Card*


This vellum paper which has a really funky shimmer to it which I'll stick on the front of the card for extra texture

*20 Sheets Of Snowstorm Vellum Paper*


And finally this pink shimmer paper to print off all of the details for the inside of the card

*20 Sheets Pink Shimmer Paper*


And all for the lovely price of *£12.18* :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:

Next week I'll be buying these card blanks to mount everything on

*A6 White Gold Dust Card Blanks*

And then I'll be starting to think about what sort of embellishments to use on the cards :happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

Love those pens -never seen those before ..... nice colours your using too :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

ooo i like it especially the pen and vellum. Lovely hun xxx


----------



## jms895

Love the invitation stuff! Sounds like they are gonna look gorgeous..... Wanna do mine? :lol:


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: this is gonna be a first time thing for me as I'm not normally quite this creative :rofl: can't wait for it to all start arriving :yipee:


----------



## Gwizz

:thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: the dj is all booked - he seems to be a really nice guy as well, willing to do anything he can to help. £200, which seems to be quite reasonable around here. Really, really excited as things are starting to come together :D :yipee:


----------



## Lisa84

Great news about the DJ hunny :happydance: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Super excited today ... been chatting to Chris about what he wants to wear for the wedding (major breakthrough as he's not normally willing to talk about this sort of stuff). 

We're thinking either a grey or black lounge suit, ivory or silver waistcoat, light pink shirt and ivory, white, silver or cream cravat. Then maybe put his dad and the best man in white shirt with a pink cravat? :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

:rofl: he sounds just like David. 

Have u decided where u are goin for the suits?

I take it the colour is definately goin to be pink now? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I think it's going to be pink, as I can always put the bridesmaids in a cream / white dress and have a pink sash made for each of them IF we can't find a pink dress that I like for the bridesmaids.

I think we'll hire the suits from this place - 
Formally Yours
It's £57 per suit and then £10 delivery for any amount of suits that we need. I've also ordered some more waistcoat fabric samples :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

You are doing really well with the organising Emmy. You'll have everything ship shape in no time at all :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :hugs:

Really feel at a bit of a dead end with it all to be honest. I constantly feel like I should be doing something towards it :dohh:

I have to say I have fallen in love with these dresses for the bridesmaids :cloud9: I just love the colour and the way the fabric seems to fall as well :happydance: Hope the girls like them as much as I do, will probably get them if we don't find anything when we go dress shopping at the end of next year

Halter / Evening Dress


----------



## Lisa84

Lovely dress hun but then again i have loved most of the dresses u have posted. 

We are going for long dresses. I think they look more elegant and grown up :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I think the longer dresses have more of an elegant feel to them if that makes sense? And I want my bridesmaids to feel special too :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

Lots of craft stuff arrived today, the shimmer paper and vellum paper is absolutely gorgeous, words and pictures just don't do it justice :happydance: And the Wedding Invitation tabs look fab too ...

But ugh the pink pearlised card is just fricking ugly!!! I'm not using it on the invitations - I absolutely refuse to (omg bridezilla moment :haha: ), so it's going to go in my niece's christmas craft pack :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:shock: :yipee: :shock:

I "think" I've found THE dress for the flower girl :happydance: It's soooooooo pretty, and the seller is uk based, got good feedback and she does accessories too 

Flower Girl Dress


----------



## Lisa84

Awww that dress is just too cute!! I love it!! xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

It just screams out princess, and she'd co ordinate with my dress and Chris' tie too :yipee: So I might get her a little flower girl wand and a teeny tiny tiara or sparkly alice band to wear :cloud9:


----------



## Traskey

Love both the dresses Emmy! I think longer dresses look more elegant too, but that's just me.


----------



## EmmyReece

I have a feeling that my brother's gf isn't too happy with my bridesmaid dress choice :shrug: She really doesn't sound impressed, but I love the dress, how it flows, and I even offered to buy her a strapless bra if needs be. I know it probably seems very bridezillaish :haha: but if I'm paying for the dress, shouldn't I be the one to have the final say?? 

On a plus note, I'm buying myself a black a3 sketchbook and turning it into a wedding scrapbook. I've brought funky glitter card, metallic pens, and a few other bits and pieces to jazz it up :happydance: It's just so I can feel like I'm doing actual preparation towards the wedding without actually putting anything in stone :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:yipee: :happydance: :yipee:

A family friend has just offered to do my hair and nails for the wedding. She's a qualified manicurist and hair extentionist and she's soooooooo excited to be doing them as well :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264871_10150687865620231_678500230_19220421_3263184_n.jpg

So I've just sent the make up / hairdresser lady a message to let her know that I don't need her to do my hair - *just* my makeup, and that it will stay the same arrangement for the bridesmaids to have their hair *AND* makeup done - I'm just hoping she doesn't turn funny with me about it :blush:


----------



## Kiki1993

Your so organised! Seriously it scares me you have all that done and your date is only like 5 months before mine :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Did she say why she wasn't too keen on the dress?

Is she very busty?


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: I probably won't be this organised closer to the time

Trask, she hasn't said anything specific, but she's been off with me since I decided on the dress style. She is quite busty, but I offered to buy a bigger size for her so it would fit at her boobs and then she could have it taken in slightly. :nope:


----------



## mummymunch

Im with you on the dresses, my SIL wants a shorter dress but i want a longer one i think they look nicer! 
Im gonna get a scrapbook too as all i have is a folder on the comp! did you book an appt for mk dresses yet?x


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't been able to arrange an appointment with them as all of their dresses are off the peg and I'd have to be able to pay for it up front as they wouldn't be to save any dress unless I could pay in full :nope: So I've arranged with a different bridal boutique in yorkshire now. Still planning on popping down for a shopping day though :D

I feel like a right cow, but I don't want just one bridesmaid in a different dress to the others. And the way she's making me feel atm is that I'm a right bridezilla (which is probably inevitable, but I didn't want to be one so soon into the planning) :dohh:


----------



## mummymunch

could you maybe sew on some halter type straps as a compromise?


----------



## Traskey

If she's busty she might be worried about being strapless. It's difficult though if that's the style that you like.


----------



## Tasha

I love how organised you are Emmy. I love reading these journals because mine was done in a little less than six weeks (with 60+ people at the wedding and 100+ at reception :wacko:) and so I sorta missed out on the long preparation part.

I am busty and I just cant do strapless or thin halternecks. I cant do strapless bras either, they dont offer me support maybe that is why :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

The one I'm really tempted by is this one

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...ry=63861&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_5601wt_1044

And on the listing it does say that there is a built in bra in the dress which should be extra support, so I really don't understand what her issue is :(


----------



## mummymunch

What about a structured boned dress? but maybe ask BM's to pay for a bit of them? that might make her feel better?


----------



## EmmyReece

If I could find something at a similar price / material and the same colour which was a better shape for her I'd be so much happier, but I can't seem to find v neck dresses in a similar colour atm :(


----------



## cranberry987

Simply be do some lush gok wan strapless bras. I can't never wear normal ones but those hold me up. I think she could buy her own underwear tho. If you're a bridesmaid you expect to have to pay for a few things


----------



## EmmyReece

thanks hun :flower: I'll point her in the direction of their site and see if she can find a nice strapless bra :D


----------



## mummymunch

https://www.next.co.uk/gl9172s4#l13700gl9

love this only if it were longer!
(i may buy it for my work xmas party)


----------



## leash27

Hey Emmy!

Just catching up on your journal, you have done so much in my absence lol! I love the FG dress, it so cute and the invitations sound like they are gonna be fab! Have you started a prototype yet?? Good news about your hair and nails too, it will be nice having someone who is there just to do your hair and not worry about getting everyone elses done too. I have got 4 BM's so I may try and do the same - I don't want to turn into a Bridezilla on the day of the wedding because I am stressing about hair lol.

As for the BM dress, I would suggest just asking her outright if she is not happy about it and then you will know where you stand. I can appreciate that as you are paying for the dress then technically you do have the final say. All I would consider is that if you get her a dress that she isn't comfortable in then she is not going to be able to relax and enjoy your special day. I was MOH last year and I hated the dress so much, I couldn't wait to get it off. It was a pretty dress, it just didn't flatter my figure at all and I had to wear a strapless bra with it as the style was all fiddly. I ended up getting changed for the evening reception as I was so uncomfortable. I am glad it happened though as I knew what not to do when I was shopping for my BM dresses, I made sure its a style that all the girls are comfortable with and is flattering on their figure. I don't mind if they want to get changed in the evening but I dont want it to be because they hate the dress. I am sorry if I have overstepped the mark by saying all this!

Anyways, stop being so organised - you make me look bad missy!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you haven't overstepped the mark at all hun. She seemed more relaxed about the one shoulder dress, but then she'd still kinda have to wear a strapless bra, unless she could find one of those ones where you can wear it lots of different ways. She won't tell me if she doesn't like it as she's too quiet and polite about things like that :dohh:

I have to say I'm really excited for our friend to do my hair. She says she can put extensions in my hair for the day (which I'm seriously considering) to give me some volume, and she has little bits for my nails that would be perfect for a wedding look :happydance: And the best bit is she seems so excited about it all 

Not done a prototype for the invites yet as I still need to buy the buttons, hearts etc, so I'll probably start them after Christmas. Though I have done an order today for some bits and pieces for a scrapbook :yipee:


----------



## Lisa84

Try Avon for the bras that fasten loads of different ways. I was looking at the latest book last week and they definately have one in xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: Thanks hun

Lots of craft stuff arrived for my little wedding scrapbook and I'm really chuffed with it all. I've cut out a few card letters to put WEDDING STUFF on the front of the book :blush: And these amazing stickers arrived :yipee:

Sorry the pic is so awful :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 178.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## leash27

Awww they are so cute!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Yay, yay, yay!!!! :yipee:

My art stuff for the wedding scrapbook arrived today so I think I'll be spending the day doing the front cove on that :)


----------



## Lisa84

Yey!! :happydance: Don't forget the pics when it's done xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Will do :D 

Just waiting for my brother's gf to go to her dad's for the day and then I'll settle myself in mum's room with all my supplies :happydance:

Oh and another plus, the deposit for the hairdresser has finally gone from my bank account so I can stop worrying about that :D


----------



## EmmyReece

This is what I've done so far :blush:


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20111007-00303.jpg


----------



## cranberry987

aw cute. ive got half a scrapbook from our honeymoon which was nearly 5y ago! never got round to finishing it and now i cant remember anything about eg yosemite. oh well!


----------



## Gwizz

Loving the scrapbook and all the dress links :D !!!!!!!!!!1

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Just been looking at the website for the shop that I'll be going to in March and have looked at some of the designers that they have there and these are my favourite dresses so far :cloud9:

Sincerity Plus 4547

Justin Alexander 8591 anyone think this looks similar to the Snow White one by Alfred Angelo?

Justin Alexander 8569

Justin Alexander 8541

Venus WF080

Venus VW8601

:cloud9: these are my favourites so far, just wish March was here now so I can go for my appointment


----------



## EmmyReece

:yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:

1 year and 9 months *EXACTLY* until we get married - hopefully at this exact time I'll be having a soak in the bath trying to relax :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Why do I insist on making things difficult for myself??? :dohh:

I honestly don't think I can make pink work as a colour scheme. I don't want to buy bridesmaid's dresses if they can't go into a store and try them on, and if I was to buy them from ebay that's the one thing that they wouldn't be able to do. But I can't find pink dresses in the kind of shade and style that I want :blush:

So I don't know what to do. Do I wait until the summer or winter sales next year before making a decision colour wise? But then that will mean the invitations go out later than I wanted them to do. Or do I choose something off the top of my head? Nothing seems to stand out for me and I can't seem to choose :wacko:

I think I need to go back to the drawing board on everything and do a few pages in the scrapbook to particular colours - I think for now that's the only thing I can do :nope:

And it's my own stupid fault for telling the bridesmaids pink, so I'm scared of upsetting the younger ones as they were really keen on the idea of pink. I'm such an idiot :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

Eeeekkkk :yipee:

I think I've found THE bridesmaid dresses, plus I have a very talented lady in the family that is brilliant with a sewing machine, so I have asked her if she would be willing to make them for me. I can then have pink, in the style I want :wohoo:

Really, really hope she says yes 

https://www.habithat.co.uk/product_info.php/products_id/7450

If you look at the bigger image, the back style I was thinking was the black and white version :cloud9:

I'm going to order the pattern if she gets back to me before monday :happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

Love the pattern!!!!! :)

Stay with pink! - You'll find a way like the pattern etc .... its a lovely summery colour for a wedding 

:D


----------



## twinkle1975

Oooo - I've just seen that you've made an appointment with The Big Day - I got my wedding dress and a bridesmaid dress for a friend's wedding there & Paula & Lucy were really nice! Even if you don't get your dress from there it's a really nice experience trying on dresses that fit with shop assistants that aren't mega skinny!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep, I've got it booked in for the 31st of march at 11.00, I really can't wait, and from looking at the designers they have and the bridal gallery on their site I'll be shocked if I don't find THE dress there. Just wish it was march already :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: we have a dress maker and she said she'd be thrilled to make the bridesmaid dresses for me :yipee: 

I've ordered the pattern - £4.20 including delivery - ebay wanted £9.00 :shock:

So I'll be going to look at fabrics next summer :happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

:happydance: How much do you think they will cost in total then hun. Might try and find a dress maker myself because the ones i want will work out expensive xxx


----------



## Kiki1993

Pretty dresses :thumbup: Wish I was as organized as you, I would be (honest:blush:) except we don't want to commit to ordering things until OH finds out if he can get this training for the oil rigs :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think for the 6 of them it will be about £200 in fabric, but it does mean that I have exactly the style I want, in the colour I want, Nikki gets to wear a proper bra, so it's win win all round :yipee:

Also .....................................................

WE HAVE A THEME :yipee: :happydance:

Pink butterflies :cloud9:

My cake maker wants to try something new as well so I think we're going down the cupcake route, with pink icing, pink edible glitter, and an edible pink butterfly on top :blush:

https://www.sweetindulgenceuk.com/userimages/strawberry_cupcake.jpg

I've spotted a beautiful alice band or hair comb for the bridesmaids to wear, so I think what I'll do is give them the choice of which one they would like to wear and then buy whichever one they want :happydance:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture6-3.png
Butterfly Crystal Tiara UK 

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture7-3.png
Butterfly Alice Band China

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture8-3.png
Butterfly Hair Comb UK

So with the theme being decided I need to rethink the invites :dohh: Chris' mum and dad are getting us a printer and inks for Christmas, so I'll be starting work on the invites in the new year :happydance:


----------



## Deb111

Sorry I've been AWOL lately, but have just caught up on the last few pages. Great news that you've got the BM dresses sorted. Things seem to really be coming together for you xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Deb111 said:


> Sorry I've been AWOL lately, but have just caught up on the last few pages. Great news that you've got the BM dresses sorted. Things seem to really be coming together for you xx

don't apologise hun, you've had so much going on :hugs:


----------



## leash27

The BM dress is lovely Emmy and you will save a fortune getting them made. I wish I had known someone who made dresses because my BM dresses took a big chunk of our budget and I only got 4.

Also loving the butterfly theme, you will be able to get some much to tie in with it. I agree with sticking with pink too, its so pretty and girly and will be perfect for a summer wedding.

x


----------



## leash27

EmmyReece said:


> Just been looking at the website for the shop that I'll be going to in March and have looked at some of the designers that they have there and these are my favourite dresses so far :cloud9:
> 
> Sincerity Plus 4547
> 
> Justin Alexander 8591 anyone think this looks similar to the Snow White one by Alfred Angelo?
> 
> Justin Alexander 8569
> 
> Justin Alexander 8541
> 
> Venus WF080
> 
> Venus VW8601
> 
> :cloud9: these are my favourites so far, just wish March was here now so I can go for my appointment

JA 8569 is stunning!!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

That is actually one of my favourites so far too :cloud9: I hope the dress shop has it in stock for me to try on in march, or at least something very similar


----------



## jms895

Aww the butterfly theme sounds gorgeous! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: thanks to my fabulous friends on fb and their friends - I've won this for my wedding :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bracelet.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Gwizz

:wohoo: well done!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun, I'm super excited as it means I can have the exact tiara i want - I'll post pics later as I'm on the ipad and need to figure out how to copy and paste pictures :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Oh yay, you won! I did click for you. That's great news :wohoo:


----------



## cranberry987

oh i meant to click but couldnt work out how to do it on my phone, sorry. but you got it any way!


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep I did :yipee: :hugs: thank you for helping hun xx


----------



## EmmyReece

and cran, no worries hun, I was about 40 likes ahead of the closest person :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've brought my tiara :blush:

We were told yesterday that Chris will be losing £200 of his wages which means we don't have a lot of leeway on our £6000 budget :nope:

I had £50 in my bank this morning left over from monday's carer's allowance payment which I was going to be spending on christmas pressies etc. But I thought it would be best to get things towards invites and buy my tiara so that they don't come out of the budget (we'll be putting away either £400 for 8 months or £500 for 8 months from july next year, which will be £4000 saved for the budget, then I'll be saving £40 a week from the first week of next year so that will be where the extra £2000 comes from).

So this is my tiara :cloud9: it goes perfectly with my bracelet that I won, so I just need to find a necklace now :D

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Picture9-2.png

And I have plenty of money left to do christmas stuff with :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Aww hun that sucks that he is losing £200 a month. Thats a big chunk when you are saving. We have a seperate account for the wedding but i tend to find that i put the money in to save every month but then buy the little things and that goes through as normal expenses. If you buy things as you are going along you don't notice it as much i think. 

I can't see the tiara at the mo (stoopid work comp) but i will have a gander on my phone later :) xxx


----------



## Tiff

Oh I wish I had known that was the tiara you wanted!!! I have one that's almost the same that I would have just given you (had you paid postage for it). It was orginally my tiara, then I went with a crystal headband.

I am so so so so so happy you won the bracelet. I can't think of a more deserving person!!! :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: thank you so much hun for all of your help with that, you played a pretty big part in me winning the bracelet, just wish I could explain how grateful I am. 

The front cover of my scrapbook has had something spilled on it and it's all stained and yukky now, and part of the wedding dress is brown :sick: So now I'd considering getting some wrapping paper to cover the front with and start from scratch again with the front :dohh:

Completely random, but I'm getting super annoyed with myself as I can't seem to stop biting my nails :dohh: I want to grow them and get them in nice condition so I don't have to have false nails for the wedding, but however long I get them, there is always one that I bite :rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

have you tried painting them? i never bite mine if theyre painted, only when theyre bare.


----------



## EmmyReece

I can never find colours that I like, but I might have a nosey and give it a try if I spot a colour I like :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Eeeeek :yipee:

I am sooooooo in love - my tiara arrived today and it's so shiny and sparkly and beautiful, and it's just amazing :cloud9:

Mum has decided that she wants to buy me a necklace and nice pair of earrings for the wedding, so we're thinking about buying them from the company that I won the bracelet off :happydance:

These are my favourite necklaces :D

https://www.crystabelle.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=161

https://www.crystabelle.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=201

And these are my favourite earrings :D I'd have them as wired earrings rather than studs

https://www.crystabelle.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=389

https://www.crystabelle.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=589


----------



## EmmyReece

Cran thank you so much for the idea of painting my nails :D I've been looking and have found a few beautiful colours from opi that I plan on getting. The way I see it is that if I put the effort into keeping them nice, then I should be able to treat myself to some nice varnishes. I've ordered this one and going toorder a few others

https://www.beauty4nails-body.co.uk/images/products/your_royal_shine-ness.jpg


----------



## Traskey

Ooooooooo love that metallic silver! GORGEOUS!

Tiara is fabulous too, you'll look fab :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Have treated myself to some more opi colours, one called austin tatious-turqoise and then the mini muppets collection :happydance:

I have also come to the conclusion that I am definitely not crafty enough to make our invitations :nope: The one I was trying to set up as a mock up just looks awful, so I think I'll call it a day and try and find some nice invites from a recommended ebay seller.

Budget wise it shouldn't make too much of a difference, it will probably take up what I was going to spend on accessories, but mum wants to buy my necklace, earrings and shoes - and she's talking about paying for my makeup too, so there is money there that we will be able to spend if needs be :)


----------



## Lisa84

I'm with you there Emmy i just don't seem to be creative enough to make them so i'm gonna have a look around. At least then you wont have that worry :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Just a bit annoyed with myself as it's £15 I could have spent on something else :dohh: The only thing I won't be able to use is the actual cards and envelopes, the other stuff I'll use in my scrapbook


----------



## EmmyReece

Have got an idea, thinking of a way I can still make these cards with the supplies I have so they aren't a waste of money. I'm going to put a dummy card together later and see how it looks. There will be a few bits missing like the invitation tags and the little gems on the butterflies, but I do have an idea forming :happydance:


----------



## cupcakekate

aw good luck! i ordered our invites off vistaprint and they were so gorgeous xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

If this idea doesn't work out I think I'll probably use vistaprint too. Just praying it works as I don't want the cards etc to go to waste :)


----------



## cupcakekate

EmmyReece said:


> If this idea doesn't work out I think I'll probably use vistaprint too. Just praying it works as I don't want the cards etc to go to waste :)

you can always stick them back on ebay :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah true :D

need to get a new glue pen, but I have a good feeling about this design, really think it's going to work loads better than the last idea :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Piccies of the invite rough draft are here :yipee:

https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/785975-invitation-help-pls.html


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: just found this link to a virtual tour of our venue

https://www.360virtual-tours.net/To...Weddings/_flashvr/TW_PlasDolguogWeddings.html


----------



## Lisa84

Once again i can't view your pics coz i'm at stooopid work. I'll have a look later tho hun xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

okie doke hun :D

getting really frustrated today as I want to get on my guest list on the you and your wedding website, but again the tools aren't working :grr:


----------



## Gwizz

i prefer the 1st invite :)

:hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Lisa84

I have tried navigating around that website before and i really can't do it. I'm such a tool!! lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

It's definitely a bit awkward isn't it?

Just emailed the venue to ask about how we include children on the guest list, as to whether we have to pay full price for them for the buffet. What happens if I can't find someone to take the executive suite the night of the wedding. If there are any limits to what decorations we have such as candles etc. And what about chair covers and sashes.

I swear they'll be glad to see the back of me by the time the wedding rolls around :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Im completely the opposite though and i dont think thats right. I hardly ever email the venue and really think i should start to pull my finger out soon lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

What's not right hun? Am tired and very hungry which leads to an easily cnfused me :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

It's not right that i'm just breezing through the months till the wedding and not pestering the venue. I really feel like i should be doing more just not quite sure what lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: awwwww hun don't feel bad. I'm a bit of a control freak and like knowing I have things set out in my mind.

:blush: I honestly thought you meant I was wrong for getting in touch with them so much :dohh: see what I mean about hunger and tiredness getting me all confused?? :haha:


----------



## leash27

I wouldn't worry about emailing the venue Emmy, you are paying them a lot of money so they should be more than happy to answer your questions. I bother mine all the time lol, I mean ffs we have had 3 different ceremony times up to now :wacko: It only takes a few minutes to respond to an email and I am sure they are used to it.

I am not sure if this helps but we have been given a seperate price for children and I think its around £15 per child for their meal and then £7.50 for their drinks package which is pretty much a whole load of Fruit Shoots throughout the day I think. 

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :cloud9:

my bracelet has just arrived with the post. omg words just can't describe how beautiful it is and how much I love it
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0014.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0015.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## EmmyReece

She did say that for the sit down meal children were charged at half price, but I don't want to assume that's the same thing with the buffet if that makes sense? The lady at the hotel did say anything I needed to ask then to get in touch with her and she would answer any questions - it's more a case of me worrying that I'll annoy them before the wedding comes around :blush:


----------



## cupcakekate

gorgeous bracelet, glad you like it xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Would it be greedy of me if I was to want 2 songs for me and Chris to dance to ? :blush:

We've definitely settled on Wonder of You by Elvis, but I REALLY want The Time of My Life as well :rofl: Still need to persuade Chris somehow

Also, now that the bracelet has arrived, I think I might actually get my necklace and earrings from the same store that I won the bracelet from. I'd probably stand a better chance of finding something that matches it better :D 

Will have a nosey later and post some links :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

This is my favourite necklace

https://www.crystabelle.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=297

And I'm undecided on earrings :wacko:

https://www.crystabelle.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=589

https://www.crystabelle.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=95


----------



## cupcakekate

i like the first pair of earrings :) x


----------



## EmmyReece

I think the first pair would fit better with the necklace and bracelet :D

Though I have mum trying to persuade me to borrow a pair of earrings off my brother's gf for the day, which I'm really not keen on. But mum is going on that I could have it as my "something borrowed". Trying to figure out how to say no without sounding like a brat :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

Love the necklace and i agree the first pair of earring will go better :)

Just lie and say the necklace and earrings come as a set so there is no need :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: it's mum paying for them so she's bound to notice, unless I get her to put the money in my account :D


----------



## Lisa84

Yup do it that way :) Say something like the website had low stock so you had to order them quickly incase they ran out xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks :D love that idea.

I feel overly organised if that makes sense, like I won't have a lot to do further down the line :blush: But the control freak in me is saying that the sooner I get it done, the sooner I can move onto other stuff :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

Good for you hun. Weirdly i feel organised but that is making me doubt myself. Like something is gonna kick me from behind soon. Only thing i am having trouble with is deciding on what to do for the invites xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

What's your overall theme hun? 

Have you tried looking on ebay? That's where I was going to go if the last idea didn't work out :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Just posted in your journal Lisa with a few invite suggestions :D


----------



## Lisa84

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Gwizz

I agree first pair :)

Sorry if Ive missed it but you doing 'save the dates'??? when u sending them out???

xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've already handed some of mine out :blush: But I'll probably send the rest with Christmas cards I think :)


----------



## Gwizz

thank god u said that!!! i was hoping to do that but thought 'is it too early' ... do i look like a skint flint saving on stamps :rofl: ... love you .. now i can go ahead!!!


xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Weddings are expensive enough so we need to save as and where we can :D well that's what I say anyway :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

definatly!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

I think it's a cute idea to do it that way anyway :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

It's been 3 days since I updated in here :shock:

I've finally heard back from the manager at the hotel and we've clarified a few things :D


Children will be counted as 1/2 price for the buffet
They don't provide chair covers or sashes, but she has given me a contact number for a lady who provides them, or I can order off the internet (which I'll probably do as I'll be able to find a better bargain)
We have no limits for decorations as long as we don't use nails or pins (which goes without saying)
Candles wise tea lights are ok if they're tea lights, but not the big chapel candles (which is ok as I was thinking of buying the battery ones from ebay)

So I am now off to edit my guest list and separate people into adult and children columns, plus take my cousin's ex off as they split this weekend :nope:


----------



## Gwizz

sorry for the split hun :( but great news on the answers the venue has given you. On my guest list ive put most singles with a +1 as u never know by 2013 and then u have a maximum number :)

Battery tea lights are fab idea too!!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:yipee:

I've had an idea for decorations for the venue :happydance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aozmDe340EE

But I could make them with a butterfly and heart designs, and spray paint the outside pink - would be such a cheap way to get some decorations at the smallest price possible :dance:


----------



## Gwizz

Wow thats an idea never thought of :D


----------



## EmmyReece

I have no idea if it will actually work, but it's gotta be worth a try :D


----------



## Gwizz

:thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

I feel really nervous :blush:

I've just text my uncle to ask if I can pop over and see him on the 11th of december. I've just said it's because I haven't seen him or my aunty for ages so it will be nice to have a catch up. He (hopefully) has no idea that I'm going to ask him to walk me down the aisle :)


----------



## Gwizz

:cloud9: lovely!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

He's text back and said that should be fine :) I don't know how I'll be able to ask without bursting into tears :wacko:


----------



## cupcakekate

EmmyReece said:


> He's text back and said that should be fine :) I don't know how I'll be able to ask without bursting into tears :wacko:

You'll be fine im sure he'll be honoured!! :)


----------



## Gwizz

^^^ wss 

:D


----------



## Tiff

Love the tin can idea!!! Everyone loved our luminaries, you could even incorporate your table numbers into it as well. Can't wait to hear how it goes with your Uncle. :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

I have piccies to show off :blush:


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMAG0022.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMAG0023.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMAG0024.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMAG0025.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMAG0026.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMAG0027.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMAG0028.jpg


----------



## Deb111

They're beautiful Em!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Those look ace! Want some in my house


----------



## mummymunch

They look awesome :) how did you do them? X


----------



## EmmyReece

I stuck a stencil on the can and hammered round the houtline with a nail, it's hard word but the effect is amazing :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I have an idea :blush:

I have spotted these AMAZING tea light holders in a butterfly design, and I was thinking of buying a few each week and then spray paint them pink. If I buy some once a week theywon't have to come out of the budget. I am so unbelievably tempted. Plus once I've finished with them I can hang them in mum's garden and I could always sell them on ebay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hanging-...2239?pt=UK_Candle_Holders&hash=item3f0fc6954f

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-shabby...ndle_Holders&hash=item20be30fda2#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Tiff

They look fab!!!


----------



## cupcakekate

theyre lovely hun. you can get similar ones to those in wilkinsons, they might be abit cheaper!!


----------



## Traskey

They look lovely. Also check in poundland. I know that some of their things can be naff but we got some lovely pink/red lanterns in there to decorate the outside of our venue for an absolute bargain! Nobody had a clue they were so cheap. They were the cheapest thing we bought for the wedding but you'd never have known.


----------



## Smile181c

The tin cans are adorable :D xxx


----------



## Gwizz

brilliant cans!!!!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9:

I think we have our walking back up the aisle song :yipee:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtOvBOTyX00&ob=av2e


----------



## cupcakekate

aw thats a lovely song. we still can't decide on our first dance song, its so much harder than i thought it would be xx


----------



## EmmyReece

omg it took me ages to actually choose the first dance song, but we've finally settled on Wonder of You by Elvis :cloud9: Chris is a huge Elvis fan and the words just make so much sense :happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

both great!!!!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I'm going to be greedy and have 2 songs for Chris and I to dance to. He's having his Elvis song and I want the Christina Perri song :cloud9: I've decided to do it this was as I won't get a father and daughter dance, and I don't really want us to just dance with his parents as it wouldn't be fair on my mum with her being in her wheelchair.

My theme seems to be slowly morphing into pink butterflies with silver accents. And this will sound really weird, but I saw one of my cousin's this weekend and we were talking about the wedding, and when she asked what the theme was and I told her - pink butterflies with hints of silver - she just look gobsmacked :shock: and this was because when she was planning her wedding to her ex (they split before the wedding) this was exactly her theme and I'd known nothing about it as she was wanting it to be a surprise for everyone. Now how weird is that???


----------



## Gwizz

freaky coincidence! yours wont end the same though :)

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Haven't been doing much with regards to the wedding as I've been getting ready for going to London. Had a bit of drama as to whether I would fit in the seats in the theatre or not, but the lovely manager has exchanged our tickets for seats in one of the boxes with freestanding chairs with no arms :happydance:

So the plan is to get london and xmas done and then get cracking with the invitations :D


----------



## leash27

Hey lovey!

Just popped in to see how things are going? Sorry for being a bit absent lately, I cant seem to find any time to myself at the moment. My poor journal has been abandoned lol.

Anyways, I hope you are well and your plans are still on track. The days are just flying by for me, I can't believe I only have just over 6 months left - eeeek!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Leash! I've missed you! My journal has also been abandoned :haha:


----------



## leash27

I know, I notice you havent been around either?! Are you still planning though? I think I have sort of come to a bit of a stand still as more or less everything is organised now, I just have a few little things to do but can't really do them til nearer the time. 

I miss updating my journal but I am struggling to find something interesting to put in it lol!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

ok, so there's a few wedding updates :D

Firstly I've found a site that do fairly reasonable pocketfold invites (£2.75 each instead of the £4.10 I was looking at). They can be made in our colours (pink and silver), and they have little butterflies on them - PF05 :happydance:

https://www.cardsbysamantha.co.uk/card-gallery/pocket-invites.htm

I have also bought Chris' cravat as I got £2 off by using a discount code from the debenhams website. He's having a very light pink shirt, silver cravat and silver waistcoat, then his ushers, best man, dad etc will be having white shirt, silver waistcoat and *pink* cravat 

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...01_097010320897_-1?breadcrumb=Home~txtcravat]

We've also decided that as one of his usher's has a little boy who will be about 2 and a half, we're going to buy the little boy a matching cravat, waistcoat etc to his daddy as it'll look soooooooo cute :cloud9:

Now that Chris has finally chosen a best man (his brother, who he plans on asking at christmas), we've decided that we want to include his usher and his brother's gf in some way so we have asked the usher and his brother's gf to sign the register as our witnesses :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: the invite sample arrived today and I'm in love

I think we have our invites :yipee:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/SAM_0104.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/SAM_0107.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/SAM_0108.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/SAM_0109.jpg


----------



## cupcakekate

they are gorgeous! fab choice! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks :D

They're so much better than anything I could have ever thought up

Am so excited as they're having a new website at the beginning of next year and apparently going to have some offers :yipee:


----------



## Gwizz

They are lush!!!

Whats the website?

x


----------



## EmmyReece

https://www.cardsbysamantha.co.uk/

:thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

thankyou!!!!!!!!!!

Have a wonderful christmas hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.studysols.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/christmas-messages-2011-studysols.jpg 

xxxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

_Gorgeous invites! x_


----------



## Traskey

I love those invites Emmy :dance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been so bad at keeping this updated :blush:

The theme has changed (for the final time I promise as I've spent £40 today on invitation stuff and headbands for my youngest flower girls), and we are back to yellow, white and green (though I think the green is only going to be in the invites, not 100% sure on that one yet) and the theme being centred around daisies :D

I figured that as this was what I originally wanted and that because it was only issues with bridesmaids dresses keeping me back, that now I have someone making the bridesmaids dresses from scratch, I should have the colour scheme that I want :blush:

Anyhoo, this is the pattern that we will be following for the dresses

https://butterick.mccall.com/filebin/images/product_images/Full/B5708.jpg

And then we're going to alter the top section so that it looks more like this, but not halterneck :happydance:

https://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0/7/8/AAAAAmZuIc0AAAAAAAeBgw.jpg?v=1158630011000

I've ordered pocketfold blanks, mounting card, white ribbon, paper daisies and stick on yellow gems ready to make a rough draft of the card once it all arrives

I've ordered these for my youngest 2 flower girls

https://jamieraehats.com/products/large/FB-YEL-YELD.jpg

And I want this dress for them

https://www.rococlothing.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/small_image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/1/s/1small_25_3.jpg

I want these for the older two

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110694768736?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_600wt_958

And this dress

https://www.cindaclothing.co.uk/images/uploads/wedding%20dresses/&#65288;%20&#24555;&#20048;&#26143;001)%20white%20dress%202.jpg

Ok, so I'm babbling now :rofl: but this is my main update for now xx


----------



## Lisa84

Glad you have gone back to the original theme. I always like that one :thumbup: It goes so much better with a summer wedding too :)

Love the dresses and headband :) xxx


----------



## leash27

I did like the yellow theme when you first mentioned it (sooooo long ago now lol), its nice and summery and it will look great next to daisies too! Excellent choice my lovely! The headbands and dresses are super cute too! Your flower girls will look gorgeous!

You have inspired me to update my journal now, I have neglected it for months!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Lovely lovely!! Actually love all of it :D xx


----------



## Gwizz

Love the flowergirls dresses!!!!!!

:D

x


----------



## Tiff

Glad you have your theme settled! :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

The card has arrived for the invitations so I think I might spend monday making a rough draft one to copy for when I make the real things :happydance: They're bigger than I was imagining, but for the price, I have to say I'm really impressed and can picture how they're going to look quite easily :thumbup:

We've ordered Chris' suit. I know it's super early, but he spotted a black suit that he really liked on the Burton's website and it should have been £159, but I got it for £49 and then 10% knocked off, so just under £45 really :happydance:

With us having ordered the suit so early, if we hang it up in the spare room, when it comes to next year, would it be a good idea to send it for dry cleaning to freshen it up a bit?


----------



## Traskey

Yay for the green, white and yellow theme. Very fresh and it will look lovely!


----------



## Traskey

Oh and I don't know if this helps but I was told to put my wedding dress in a duvet cover rather than a suit protector as they can make it sweat :(


----------



## Scamp

I used an old duvet cover as well :thumbup: 

Love the colours, it will look so pretty. 

How close is Llandudno to you hun? We were thinking of going Llandudno on the Monday until Friday and then getting a B&B close to the venue on Fri :thumbup: x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll text you now hun :D

I've made a mock up of the invites, so am going to take a piccy once the glue has dried and post it up here asap :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

ok I know the ribbon on the front is a bit wonky and there's no inserts, but what do you all think for the first attempt?

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Ceredigion-20120204-00643.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Ceredigion-20120204-00644.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Ceredigion-20120204-00645.jpg
:happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Left my phone downstairs this morning, will look in a min :flower:

Love the invites :happydance: They really go with the theme, so pretty x


----------



## cranberry987

Nice :)


----------



## Smile181c

They look lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Love the invites hun they really go with the theme... Lovely!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## leash27

Very nice, the daisys look so cute!

x


----------



## mummymunch

I like them but i feel like the font is a little heavy for the theme? Love the actual invite though :)


----------



## Traskey

Love the colour and theme Emmy, they look great!


----------



## cupcakekate

invites are lovely hun x


----------



## mummymunch

i have a nw wedding journal hun- i need your opinions! x


----------



## mummymunch

oops!


----------



## hopeandpray

mummymunch said:


> I like them but i feel like the font is a little heavy for the theme? Love the actual invite though :)

Agree with this :thumbup: Lovely invite though.


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been trying to find a better font for the invites, but am having major trouble as I don't like anything too fancy or scriptive :blush: Can anyone recommend a font to look up?


----------



## mummymunch

try dafont.com i'll have a look now :)


----------



## Gwizz

I agree with font but love the colours, fresh!!

Great idea about duvets and good bargain with the suit (make sure it still fits him this time next year lol!)

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Could you do the writing in a different colour? Might lighten it up a bit


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah, I'll give that a try cran, thanks for the idea hun, never thought to put the writing in colour :happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

Greys tone nice with lemon/yellow ... cant believe how organised u are, way more than me lol :D

xxx


----------

